# Cataclysm wird wieder schwerer!?



## Toxxical (30. September 2010)

Als ich ein Beta Video aus einer Cataclysm-Instanz gesehen hab, 
wo die Leute mittlerweile alles volkommen Problemlos schaffen und sogar bei kleineren Packs 2 Gruppen pullen, 
fragte ich mich ob Cataclysm wirklich so schwer wird wie alle denken.


----------



## abe15 (30. September 2010)

Naja, was heißt schon "wie alle denken". Es wird auf jeden Fall schwerer. Die normalen Inis wurden schonwieder etwas generft (weil sie am Anfang einfach noch zu übertrieben waren). Sie sind jetzt halt machbar, einfach durchrennen und umbomben ist aber trotzdem nicht (allein schon weil AoE Aggroaufbau jetzt schwerer wird). Wirklich knackig sind derzeit wohl die Heros. Diese sind ab Itemlevel 233 ausgeschrieben, das heißt man sollte durchgehend Nonhero equippt sein bevor man sich reinwagt und diese Aussage stimmt auch. Sicherlich wird auch da noch gedrosselt, aber trotzdem lässt sich ein Trend erkennen. Der geht meiner Meinung nach deutlich Richtung Bc und das ist verdammt gut so.


----------



## Lenay (30. September 2010)

Joa mit WoW:Cataclysm wird es schwieriger ^^, die Dds müssen nun auch einmal warten bevor man vernünftig angetankt hat, und können nicht einfach wie 'nen par Bekloppte sofort auf und davon ins nächste Pack Mobs reinrennen xD , na gut ...hehe...was heisst hier müssen *g* ?
Zumindest trennt sich dann seid langem vielleicht mal wieder die Spreu vom Weizen , ich freu mich drauf  .


----------



## improwars (30. September 2010)

Also ich bin momenran 83 auf dem Beta und habe bisher 4 Instanzen gesehen und würde schon sagen das die eine oder andere (Steinerne Kern und Vortexgipfel) doch recht knackig ist. Was ich allerdings nicht soo schlimm finde. Die Quests anfürsich haben, denke ich, den selben Schwierigkeitsgrad wie andere auch, die eine mal schwerer, die andere mal einfacher. Alles in allem kann ich sagen das was ich bisher gesehen habe für mich völlig in Ordung geht und nicht wirklich schwerer ist.


----------



## Arosk (30. September 2010)

Naja, für unsere 5er Gruppe NP, alles PvP'ler mit Movement und Know-How, wird wohl nicht schwer werden


----------



## Kief (30. September 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> Naja, was heißt schon "wie alle denken". Es wird auf jeden Fall schwerer. Die normalen Inis wurden schonwieder etwas generft (weil sie am Anfang einfach noch zu übertrieben waren). Sie sind jetzt halt machbar, einfach durchrennen und umbomben ist aber trotzdem nicht (allein schon weil AoE Aggroaufbau jetzt schwerer wird). Wirklich knackig sind derzeit wohl die Heros. Diese sind ab Itemlevel 233 ausgeschrieben, das heißt man sollte durchgehend Nonhero equippt sein bevor man sich reinwagt und diese Aussage stimmt auch. Sicherlich wird auch da noch gedrosselt, aber trotzdem lässt sich ein Trend erkennen. Der geht meiner Meinung nach deutlich Richtung Bc und das ist verdammt gut so.



Er meint 333..

Ansonsten hat er zu 100% recht mit dem was er sagt


----------



## Nataku (30. September 2010)

Frage an den TE: Hast du Videos von normalen oder heroischen 5er Instanzen gesehen?

Die ersten Videos, die ich aus den normalen Inis per Livestream am Anfang der Beta verfolgen durfte, waren dermaßen overtuned, das war nicht mehr feierlich. Inzwischen sind sie auf einem ganz fomidablen Niveau angekommen, nicht zu schwer, nicht zu leicht. Wenn du dir mal einen Hauch der Heros ansehen willst, schau mal hier rein:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZMYeUbXePA&feature=player_embedded

Ist der erste Boss der Blackrock Caverns auf hero. Und so sieht es zur Zeit in 6 der 9 Hero-Instanzen aus, einige sollen sogar noch schwerer sein, z.B. Burg Schattenfang. Einzig der Vortex Gipfel ist zur Zeit noch etwas langweilig und leicht.
mfg


----------



## Jeckel93 (30. September 2010)

Also ich hab mit Wotlk 25er harmode geheilt. Jetzt habe ich heute das allererste mal in der Beta mit Level 82 Thron der Gezeiten nonhero geheilt... Meine Güte is das ne Umstellung mit dem Paladin zu heilen. Der Anfang damit wird bestimmt noch richtig schwer. Der Druide mit dem ich vorher drin war hat das besser hinbekommen. Also denke ich das das mit Übung auf nonhero ganz gut durch geht. Heros sollen wohl wirklich schwer sein


----------



## eV0.lUt!0n (30. September 2010)

Jo das ist grad mal die beta es wird ja noch am schwierichkeitsgrad gefeilt


----------



## Turican (1. Oktober 2010)

5er sind was?
richtig
Einstiegsinstanzen
dürfen die schwer sein ?
Nein

danke
weitergehn


----------



## Kankru (1. Oktober 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Als ich ein Beta Video aus einer Cataclysm-Instanz gesehen hab,
> wo die Leute mittlerweile alles volkommen Problemlos schaffen und sogar bei kleineren Packs 2 Gruppen pullen,
> fragte ich mich ob Cataclysm wirklich so schwer wird wie alle denken.



Die NHCs sind egal...


----------



## Toxxical (1. Oktober 2010)

Nataku schrieb:


> Frage an den TE: Hast du Videos von normalen oder heroischen 5er Instanzen gesehen?
> http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded



Ok ich muss zugeben das mich dieses Video überzeugt hat aber trotzdem ist es merkwürdig das er am Anfang min 5 mal sagt das er darüber Glücklich ist zu wipen.


----------



## PureLoci (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin auch in der Beta und muss zugeben, endlich sind die 5er wieder herausfordernder. Vielleicht liegt es (noch) am Itemlevel, aber grundsätzlich ist mehr Aufmerksamkeit gefragt als aktuelle LichKing-5er.

Ich finde es Klasse, denn dieses abgefarme ist langweilig und nervig. Gegen den Dungeonfinder habe ich ja nix, aber manchmal ist er einfach eine Art Single-Player-Sucher 

Gut, dass der in Cata hoffentlich mehr "Kommunikation" erfordert.


----------



## Mace (1. Oktober 2010)

Turican schrieb:


> 5er sind was?
> richtig
> Einstiegsinstanzen
> dürfen die schwer sein ?
> ...



generation lich king?
aller anfang sollte schwer sein und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Jeckel93 (1. Oktober 2010)

Joa das is wirklich die Generation Lich King aber das soll kein Vorwurf sein. Um es dir mal zu erklären. Du hast wirklich Recht 5-Mann Instanzen sollen Einstiegsinstanzen sein. Einstieg für den Raid. Unter Einstieg versteh ich soetwas wie Vorbereitung und das geht nunmal nur mit einer fordernden Instanz wo du Spielmechaniken kennen lernst. Und genau so sollten die 5-Mann Instanzen sein und so sind sie auch


----------



## Manotis (1. Oktober 2010)

Sicher wirds etwas schwieriger werden. 
Das Blizz sich jedoch in Sachen raid wieder komplett an bc annähert ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich. Dafür sind zu viele Spieler mit der jetzigen Situation voll und ganz zufrieden. Das ist nicht die Gruppe Spieler die jetzt nach wotlk" imba killa bomb dmg!!!11111" bereit ist, sich wie in bc, als frisch high level erst durch jede Ini und dann die ganzen ersten raids farmed. Die Zeiten sind wohl vorbei ob das nun gut schlecht ist muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Denke mal cata wird so ein mittelding aus bc und wotlk um möglichst viele Spieler zufrieden zu stellen.

Tante edit meint: Bisschen unverständlich geschrieben. Muss wohl an der Urzeit liegen.


----------



## blooooooody (1. Oktober 2010)

WoW wird nicht schwerer! WoW macht eins auf "back to basic"


----------



## Ehnoah (1. Oktober 2010)

Bomben geht dank den ganzen Casual **** wieder in Heros.... gratuliere dazu!

/so genug geflamed :-) nun gehts mir gut.


Also an sich Heros via Randomtool sind fast unmöglich. Aber wenn man 5 - Skilled Spieler hat ist auch Cataclysm "lächerlich". 


Z.B: Stonecore da gibt es Elementare die machen nen Quake. Da muss man halt hoch springen bevor er einschlägt. ( Trashmob ) ich wette Random verkacken es 90% der Spieler. =)

Und dann kommen ausreden: loool Lag, wtf bin doch gesprungen ...etc. Ich freu mich schon auf die ganzen Ausreden :-)


Bin auf die Raids gespannt. Wie schnell wir 25iger Clearen können.


----------



## Derulu (1. Oktober 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Bomben geht dank den ganzen Casual **** wieder in Heros.... gratuliere dazu!



Vergiss es einfach...bist doch selber genauso ein Casual, wie wir alle. Für mich darfst du dich selber als Pro bezeichen wenn du in einer der 25 besten Gilden der Welt ein en Platz gefunden hast ODER dein Geld mit WoW verdienst. machst du es als Hobby und zum Spaß, dann sei nicht so "arrogant" und tu so, als wärst du der Meister des Spiels...danke dafür....

Und nein das bomben geht nicht in Heros, das Video auf das der TE anspielt ist wohl scheinbar in einer normalen Instanz, die für Chars unter Lvl 85 gemacht wurde, gemacht, denn alle anderen Videos (aus Heros) die ich bisher gesehen habe, zeigen etwas ganz anderes.


----------



## Ehnoah (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich spiele in einer der Top 25 :-) Sonst würden wir nicht durch die Heros bomben 

es ist halt einfach blöd. Es ist halt 0 Herausforderung da. Wenn jeder die Skills benutzt die er hat. Und nicht die hälfte im Spellbook lässt.

Einmal möchte ich Random erleben das Leute alle Skills einsetzen.

Aber siehe Edit: im 5er Random ist es unmöglich. Zumindest jetzt noch.

Aber zu den Videos: Verlass dich bitte nicht drauf. Ich finde die Leute in einigen Videos die man sieht die whipen an Bossen da kann man gar nicht whipen.


----------



## sensêij1988 (1. Oktober 2010)

Nataku schrieb:


> Ist der erste Boss der Blackrock Caverns auf hero. Und so sieht es zur Zeit in 6 der 9 Hero-Instanzen aus, einige sollen sogar noch schwerer sein, z.B. Burg Schattenfang. Einzig der Vortex Gipfel ist zur Zeit noch etwas langweilig und leicht.
> mfg


So sieht es atm auf dem Beta Server aus.


BSF Wurde schon richtig zurückgedreht da man nichtmal über die erste Trashgrp hinaus kam. (ist eh noch nicht Fertig nur 3 Bosse legbar)

Bald schon Unschafbar sind Grim Bartol,Thron der Gezeiten und Stonecore,

Der Rest ist eig und nen nicht zu leichten aber machbaren Rahmen


----------



## Ehnoah (1. Oktober 2010)

Also Thron ist bis auf den Endboss einfach. 

BSF war am anfang echt Overtuned. Aber es war bis auf ein Boss schaffbar.  (1 Wurde dann von dem GM für uns gekillt)

Jetzt wurde es ja "zerstört" damit wir es nicht testen können.

Wo genau hattet ihr in Grim Batol Probleme? Beim 1. Boss oder?


----------



## DreiHaare (1. Oktober 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Ich spiele in einer der Top 25 :-) Sonst würden wir nicht durch die Heros bomben
> 
> es ist halt einfach blöd. Es ist halt 0 Herausforderung da. Wenn jeder die Skills benutzt die er hat. Und nicht die hälfte im Spellbook lässt.
> 
> ...




Gott, bist du ein arroganter Seppel.


----------



## Derulu (1. Oktober 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Ich spiele in einer der Top 25 :-) Sonst würden wir nicht durch die Heros bomben
> 
> es ist halt einfach blöd. Es ist halt 0 Herausforderung da. Wenn jeder die Skills benutzt die er hat. Und nicht die hälfte im Spellbook lässt.
> 
> ...



Naja, was erwartest du? Das Spiel spielen angeblich 11 Millionen Menschen, von denen 10,5 Millionen das in ihrer knappen Freizeit tun. Diese Spieler sind die, die auch allen anderen das Spiel bezahlen. Willst du sie vom Spiel ausschließen? dann kannst du dich spätestens 1 jahr später auch vom Spiel verabschieden. Die Community in Classic und BC war kleiner und da ging es (teilweise) noch so. Nun nicht mehr und etwas mehr Anspruch wird ja eingeführt, damit es eben nicht mehr so ist wie heute


----------



## Ehnoah (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich weis ) aber danke für den Hinweis.





@ Derulu, naja ich mache es auch in meiner knappen Freizeit. Wenn bei uns halt Content ist gut dann powern wir halt mal 1 Monat durch. Danach haben wir auch nur noch 1 Tag Raid. Und ich denke das ist nicht viel.

Viele von uns machen eher PvP weil der PvE Content nix zu bieten hat.

Ich spiele jetzt auch schon seit Classic, in BC fande ich ging es noch. Da konnte man "Random" auch ganz gut was legen. Aber seit Wotlk ist es echt arg runter gegangen mit dem Skill. Viele Spells müssen nicht mehr benutzt werden etc...denke du kennst das ja =(

Ich wünsche mir halt mehr Klassenverständnis. ( MC, Root, etc. nutzen und nicht sagen "sorry zu viel für mich )


----------



## Kryos (1. Oktober 2010)

Spätestens wenn man mit Full T11 aus den Raids equipped ist, werden Heroic genauso gefarmt wie aktuell in WotlK. Erinnert euch noch als ihr blau-grün equipped in die Hallen der Blitze gekommen seid, da waren die auch schwer und jetzt bombt man sich durch.


----------



## Arosk (1. Oktober 2010)

Nein, die waren nicht schwer im Vergleich zu BC ^^


----------



## Cathan (1. Oktober 2010)

zu dem Arroganten Selbsternannten Progamer etwas weiter über mir spar ich mir jeglichen Kommentar.



Kryos schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn man mit Full T11 aus den Raids equipped ist, werden Heroic genauso gefarmt wie aktuell in WotlK. Erinnert euch noch als ihr blau-grün equipped in die Hallen der Blitze gekommen seid, da waren die auch schwer und jetzt bombt man sich durch.



Die Wotlk heros waren bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen nicht schwer.


----------



## Kryos (1. Oktober 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> zu dem Arroganten Selbsternannten Progamer etwas weiter über mir spar ich mir jeglichen Kommentar.
> Die Wotlk heros waren bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen nicht schwer.



Ich hab sie mit Blauloot gemacht und es gab paar Bosse wie Loken oder das Event in HDS bei denen es schon schnell mal nen Wipe geben konnte. 
So krass wie in BC manche heroische Inis in Blauloot waren (ich erinnere mich an Tiefensumpfmobs die für 9k dmg auf Tank gehauen haben - was damals über die Hälfte seines Lebens war) nicht aber durchaus nicht leicht.
Dann ging mal paarmal Nax, hatte sein T7 Equip und alle Hero inis waren easymode.

Genauso wirds wieder. Mark my words.


----------



## Derulu (1. Oktober 2010)

Kryos schrieb:


> Ich hab sie mit Blauloot gemacht und es gab paar Bosse wie Loken oder das Event in HDS bei denen es schon schnell mal nen Wipe geben konnte.
> So krass wie in BC manche heroische Inis in Blauloot waren (ich erinnere mich an Tiefensumpfmobs die für 9k dmg auf Tank gehauen haben - was damals über die Hälfte seines Lebens war) nicht aber durchaus nicht leicht.
> Dann ging mal paarmal Nax, hatte sein T7 Equip und alle Hero inis waren easymode.
> 
> Genauso wirds wieder. Mark my words.



Genau das hat Blizzard auch gesagt, dass mit besserem Equip die Instanzen zwangsläufig schwieriger werden. Sie haben ebenso irgendwann man gesagt, dass mit jedem Content Patch nicht nur 1-3 Raidinstanzen mit höchstens 6 Bossen ins Spiel kommen sondern ebenso um die 3 5er Inis, um eben immer etwas Herausforderung anzubieten. Ob das allerdings immer noch so geplant ist, kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## liquidz (1. Oktober 2010)

improwars schrieb:


> Also ich bin momenran 83 auf dem Beta und habe bisher 4 Instanzen gesehen und würde schon sagen das die eine oder andere (Steinerne Kern und Vortexgipfel) doch recht knackig ist. Was ich allerdings nicht soo schlimm finde. Die Quests anfürsich haben, denke ich, den selben Schwierigkeitsgrad wie andere auch, die eine mal schwerer, die andere mal einfacher. Alles in allem kann ich sagen das was ich bisher gesehen habe für mich völlig in Ordung geht und nicht wirklich schwerer ist.




tach , wieviel ep sinds eig von 80 bis 85 grob geschätzt das interessiert mich mal brennend! viele sagen das die 5 level mehr genauso lang dauern wie von 70 - 80 stimmt das??


----------



## <<NôGô>> (1. Oktober 2010)

liquidz schrieb:


> tach , wieviel ep sinds eig von 80 bis 85 grob geschätzt das interessiert mich mal brennend! viele sagen das die 5 level mehr genauso lang dauern wie von 70 - 80 stimmt das??



Kannste in etwa von ausgehen denke ich.


----------



## Toxxical (1. Oktober 2010)

liquidz schrieb:


> tach , wieviel ep sinds eig von 80 bis 85 grob geschätzt das interessiert mich mal brennend! viele sagen das die 5 level mehr genauso lang dauern wie von 70 - 80 stimmt das??



Ep weiß ich gerade nicht aber laut einer Aussage in einer Buffedshow(ich weiß nicht mehr wo ich das gehört hab) brauch man pro Questgebiet ca. 4-5 Stunden also kann man in 20 Stunden 85 sein.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (1. Oktober 2010)

Ja aber ihr wisst schon das in der Beta die benötigten EP reduziert sind 

Man soll so Questen 80-82 Hyial/ Vashir 82 -83 Tiefenheim 83 -85 Uldum/ Schattenhochland


----------



## RadioEriwan (1. Oktober 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Also Thron ist bis auf den Endboss einfach.
> 
> BSF war am anfang echt Overtuned. Aber es war bis auf ein Boss schaffbar. (1 Wurde dann von dem GM für uns gekillt)
> 
> ...



Wer sich die Erklärung zur Beta aufmerksam durchgelesen hat, der wird auch gelsen haben das es auf den Beta Realms keinen Support gibt. Auch nicht durch Gamemaster...


----------



## MewMewMewtu (1. Oktober 2010)

Mit dem Rnd Dungeon tool dürfen die Instanzen auch net so schwer sein. 
Man sollte 1 Gruppe ohne CC schaffen, 2 mit CC und gut equipten (und gut geskillten) Members.
Nicht so wie damals in Classic:

Aggro verloren ----> Whipe

Achja und WoW soll *SPAß* machen. Und nicht auf den Weltuntergang vorbereiten...

Hoffe Cata wird wie BC. BC war das beste Addon.


----------



## ZerocxVII (1. Oktober 2010)

In Wotlk sind am anfang so 90% der Spieler dauerhaft an Loken gewiped.^^


----------



## Kryos (1. Oktober 2010)

liquidz schrieb:


> tach , wieviel ep sinds eig von 80 bis 85 grob geschätzt das interessiert mich mal brennend! viele sagen das die 5 level mehr genauso lang dauern wie von 70 - 80 stimmt das??



Das ist in der Beta momentan sehr seltsam. Von 80 auf 81 waren es 1,8 mio xp (ca.) und von 81 auf 82 waren es so 2 mio (ca.). War beides jeweils an einem Spieltag machbar. Doch dann kam von 82 auf 83 ein riesen Sprung. 6,4 Mio XP nötig. Da hab ich lang dran geknabbert (4 Tage) und von 83 auf 84 wollten sie 6,5 Mio. Da hab ich gerade mal ein Drittel. 

Ob das jetzt nur in der Beta so ist damit man möglichst alle Quests macht, weiss ich nicht. Ich fand den riesen Sprung ab 82 sehr frustig und hoffe live wird das gleichmäßiger.


----------



## Shaila (1. Oktober 2010)

Annäherung an das BC System => WoW könnte eine neue Blütezeit erleben.


----------



## Derulu (1. Oktober 2010)

Da fällt mir ein..."schwerer" ist das falsche Wort...."fordernder" würde es eher treffen


----------



## Livien (1. Oktober 2010)

> Nataku, on 30 September 2010 - 23:09, said:
> 
> Frage an den TE: Hast du Videos von normalen oder heroischen 5er Instanzen gesehen?
> http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded
> ...




Er hat auch ausdrücklich erwähnt dass sie alle undergeart waren. Da finde ich's nur normal, dass sie auch mehrmals gestorben sind.


----------



## Shaila (1. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein..."schwerer" ist das falsche Wort...."fordernder" würde es eher treffen



Dem mus ich zustimmen. Das ist ein bedeutender Unterschied der zu wenig beachtet wird.


----------



## Ol@f (1. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Annäherung an das BC System => WoW könnte eine neue Blütezeit erleben.


Ja, hoffentlich!
Also ZH, Tiefen und Slabby auf Hero waren zu anfangszeiten wirklich knachig und man brauchte reichlich CC und weiteres, wobei das dann mit dem steigendem Equiplevel dann auch weniger wurde... Also wenn man dann auch langsam die Heros schwieriger macht oder noch einen "Heromode" anbietet, wär das natürlich super.


----------



## Toxxical (1. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein..."schwerer" ist das falsche Wort...."fordernder" würde es eher treffen




Bedeutet fordernder nicht das es schwerer zu schaffen ist?


----------



## Sorzzara (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde Enoah lustig..."Wipen an Bossen an denen kann man nicht wipen" xD

Was für Videos kuckst du denn an um das zu beurteilen? "DMhc_OMG_its_so_heavy_pls_nerf!!!.avi"? Sieh dir die Totalbiscuitvideos an, insbesondere leg ich dir da hc Stonecore und die wipe-a-thon ans Herz. Die Leute die man da bei der "Arbeit" sieht sind teils Spitzenspieler aus den Top10 Guilds...und sie wipen sich einen Arsch ab. Wie dann der Durchschnitt der Spieler dort zocken wird...das wird heavy und ich freu mich drauf.


Also ja, Cata wird schwerer...definitiv schwerer...als wotlk.


----------



## knochenhand (2. Oktober 2010)

Turican schrieb:


> 5er sind was?
> richtig
> Einstiegsinstanzen
> dürfen die schwer sein ?
> ...



das ist genau der falsche ansatz, das führt einfach nur dazu das die neuen spieler einfach nix können.
wir spielen 25er 11/12 hc und die hälfte der bewerber sind völlig unfähig und vor allem unwillig, daher 
ist eine gesundes üben in den 5er ini hc/nhc wichtig. sorry aber grade dds fürchterlich schlecht geworden, 
das sieht man immer am icc 25er noobfilter deathwisper hc.....

mfg


----------



## Hulmin (2. Oktober 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Ich spiele in einer der Top 25 :-) Sonst würden wir nicht durch die Heros bomben
> 
> es ist halt einfach blöd. Es ist halt 0 Herausforderung da. Wenn jeder die Skills benutzt die er hat. Und nicht die hälfte im Spellbook lässt.
> 
> ...


Einige der Leute dieser Gruppe spielen in den vorderen Top 10 Gilden.  Total Biscuit ist glaube ich der einzige eher casual Player.




EDIT: Sorzzara  war mir vorraus :/


----------



## Nexilein (2. Oktober 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Bedeutet fordernder nicht das es schwerer zu schaffen ist?



Naja, schwerer wird es z.B. wenn ein Boss einfach doppelt so viel Schaden austeilt. Dann bekommt man ihn nicht so leicht down, wird aber auch nicht besonders glücklich damit werden. 
Fordernder wäre es, wenn ein AE Effekt sofort killt an statt nur 70% Leben abzuziehen. Das macht es natürlich auch schwerer, aber man kann eben auch etwas dagegen tun (und ist damit mehr gefordert).


----------



## Luciferas (2. Oktober 2010)

Hoffentlich wird es richtig schwer das die ganzen casuals nicht wieder beste items in den ar*** geschoben bekommen.

Epic soll epic bleiben und nicht free 4 all sein......


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (2. Oktober 2010)

ich hoffe nur das die istanzen nicht wirklich über ne stunde dauern. lieber sollen die dann in mehrere einzelne instanzen aufgeteilt werden (wie die lk-heros, hdb+hds, burg+turm).
15-30min sind finde ich perfekt für ne instanz. 
sonst muss sowieso in ner random ini einer nach ner stunde plötzlich weg. das wäre dann zu frustrierend.


----------



## Derulu (2. Oktober 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> ich hoffe nur das die istanzen nicht wirklich über ne stunde dauern. lieber sollen die dann in mehrere einzelne instanzen aufgeteilt werden (wie die lk-heros, hdb+hds, burg+turm).
> 15-30min sind finde ich perfekt für ne instanz.
> sonst muss sowieso in ner random ini einer nach ner stunde plötzlich weg. das wäre dann zu frustrierend.



15min Durchgerausche gab es mit WotLk auch erst als man für die Instanzen overequipt wurde(also mit Naxx 25er Gear). Vorher haben die auch 30min bis zu 1h gedauert


----------



## Sorzzara (2. Oktober 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Naja, schwerer wird es z.B. wenn ein Boss einfach doppelt so viel Schaden austeilt. Dann bekommt man ihn nicht so leicht down, wird aber auch nicht besonders glücklich damit werden.
> Fordernder wäre es, wenn ein AE Effekt sofort killt an statt nur 70% Leben abzuziehen. Das macht es natürlich auch schwerer, aber man kann eben auch etwas dagegen tun (und ist damit mehr gefordert).


this.
Einfaches Zahlenerhöhen bringt imo wenig...es macht die Sache am Anfang schwer, wird aber spätestens mit dem T12 Content, wenn T11 jedermann leicht über Justice Points zugänglich wird, auch von der breiten Masse einfach overgeart. Das war einer der Fehler in ALLEN wotlk heroics. Bsp. der Schattenschlag final boss burg utgarde. Die ersten Runs bin ich mitm DK jedesmal ausgewichen, weil es mich 80% meiner hp gekostet hätte drin stehenzubleiben. Full t7,5 geared war mir der strike vollkommen egal...der healer musste bewustlos sein um mich nicht gegeheilen zu können...bzw. in Bloodspecc konnte der healer auf dmg switchen wenn er lustig war xD

Todesmechaniken (auch instagibs genannt) auf der anderen Seite, zwingen die Spieler dazu die Ausführung des fights richtig zu machen, anstatt die encounter auszugearen. Das Problem ist, wie Total Biscuit ion seinem Deathmines hc video so adequat aufgezeigt hat: Zuviele nicht-ausgearbare Mechaniken würden den Grundgedanken der Charakterentwicklung über gear komplett entwerten, und dmit einen zentralen Punkt des Spielkonzepts. Blizzard muss die Mitte zwischen beiden Wegen finden.




Derulu schrieb:


> 15min Durchgerausche gab es mit WotLk auch erst als man für die Instanzen overequipt wurde(also mit Naxx 25er Gear). Vorher haben die auch 30min bis zu 1h gedauert



Ich geb dir zwar teilweise recht, aber das liegt eher am relativ niedrigen Skill der breiten Spielermasse die nach den ersten 80ern kamen. Ich bin mit der ersten oder zweiten Garnitur am Anfang von wotlk durch die hcs gelaufen...die Instanzen waren auch mit grünblauem gear in 20min durch...der Unterschied war, früher musste ich dem Shadowstrike ausweichen und meine Kicktaste auch mal benutzen. Aber leicht waren sie immer schon.


----------



## Andryxa (2. Oktober 2010)

Luciferas schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird es richtig schwer das die ganzen casuals nicht wieder beste items in den ar*** geschoben bekommen.
> 
> Epic soll epic bleiben und nicht free 4 all sein......


finde immer wieder geil solche aussagen. Was nteressiert mich ob andere Spieler bessere oder schlechtere Ausrüstung haben denn ich spiele das Spiel für mich um Spaß zu haben und nicht um irgendwelche Bestätigung zu finden weil mein XYZ zu kurz ist, oder so. Nicht persönlich nehmen, aber ich verstehe diese Mentalität von vielen nicht die ein problem damit haben das die breite Masse an Spielern möglichkeit hat an "Epic" zu kommen. Blizzard hat es aber auch erkannt und Markensystem eingeführt und die High End Raids bei witen nicht so übertrieben gemacht wiezu Classic zeiten, und egal wie sehr manche Pr0pwn0r sich drüber aufregen mögen es bleibt auch so. Denn sobald die ersten Acc's auf Eis gelegt werden weil der Endcontent zu schwer is wird es vereinfacht


----------



## Loina (3. Oktober 2010)

finde immer wieder geil solche aussagen. Was nteressiert mich ob andere Spieler bessere oder schlechtere Ausrüstung haben denn ich spiele das Spiel für mich um Spaß zu haben und nicht um irgendwelche Bestätigung zu finden weil mein XYZ zu kurz ist, oder so. Nicht persönlich nehmen, aber ich verstehe diese Mentalität von vielen nicht die ein problem damit haben das die breite Masse an Spielern möglichkeit hat an "Epic" zu kommen. Blizzard hat es aber auch erkannt und Markensystem eingeführt und die High End Raids bei witen nicht so übertrieben gemacht wiezu Classic zeiten, und egal wie sehr manche Pr0pwn0r sich drüber aufregen mögen es bleibt auch so. Denn sobald die ersten Acc's auf Eis gelegt werden weil der Endcontent zu schwer is wird es vereinfacht









solche aussagen sind auch nicht der burner,ich mein kla spielt man für sich.

aber es sollten unterschiede da sein,wenn ich aktiv raide will ich auch besseres gear haben als einer der nicht raidet.

wenn einer meint 2-3 stunden die woche nur zu zocken,dann muss er damit leben schlechteres equip zu haben.

es hat sich halt viel geändert:  gs,dps,epixx ohne gnade es will jeder der beste sein,so hat man das gefühl.

mir ist halt wichtig das diese ganze random raid kacke aufhört,dann man sich halt eine raidgilde suchen muss um da aktiv mitzumischen.

man merkt es ja jetzt schon wir als raidgilde finden kaum fähige member,teils kann ich die spieler verstehn wieso soll ich mich verpflichten dann und dann da zu sein,wenn ich doch random gehn kann wann ich will.Auf der anderen seite ist es halt kacke 



viel spass noch


----------



## SonGohan393 (3. Oktober 2010)

Würd cata einfach werden ist das viel zu einfach in 1 woche 85 zu werden ich hoffe doch das es schwer wird das macht mehr fun enklich aktion.


----------



## Dropz (3. Oktober 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Als ich ein Beta Video aus einer Cataclysm-Instanz gesehen hab,
> wo die Leute mittlerweile alles volkommen Problemlos schaffen und sogar bei kleineren Packs 2 Gruppen pullen,
> fragte ich mich ob Cataclysm wirklich so schwer wird wie alle denken.



war heute zumindest schonmal in der ersten instanz und da ist mir aufgefallen,dass es im vergleich zu wotlk nicht sonderlich schwerer wird  Aber was nicht ist mag ja noch kommen


----------



## Talco (4. Oktober 2010)

SonGohan393 schrieb:


> Würd cata einfach werden ist das viel zu einfach in 1 woche 85 zu werden ich hoffe doch das es schwer wird das macht mehr fun enklich aktion.



genau das sollte es werden.

es ist schon einfach genug. ein bissel schwierigkeit muss noch rein !


----------



## Ehnoah (4. Oktober 2010)

so als status:


WEnn Cata so bleibt wie es jetzt ist hat man an 1 Tag überall Ehfrüchtig + Maximales Heroic GEar.

Heroics wurden im letzen Patch auf die Schwierigkeit von "non Heroic" gepatcht. Für die Casuals so die Begründung.


----------



## Morgenstern1970 (4. Oktober 2010)

Meine Güte, was Ihr immer mit Euren Casuals habt! Da bekommt man doch das Kotzen! Die bösen Casuals hier, die bösen Casuals da; und das Spiel machen sie auch noch kaputt, diese Casuals!


----------



## pvenohr (4. Oktober 2010)

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad in Burning Crusade war aus meiner Sicht goldrichtig. Sowohl normale Instanzen waren beim Leveln und heroische bei Maximalstufe angenehm herausfordernd. Ich erinnere nur an die zerschmetterten Hallen und den Spießrutenläufen.

Solange man noch nicht mit Karazhan-Ausrüstung und aufwärts ausgestattet war hatte man vor heroischen Instanzen sogar einen gewissen Respekt, der auch berechtigt war.


----------



## Andryxa (4. Oktober 2010)

Loina schrieb:


> solche aussagen sind auch nicht der burner,ich mein kla spielt man für sich.
> 
> aber es sollten unterschiede da sein,wenn ich aktiv raide will ich auch besseres gear haben als einer der nicht raidet.
> 
> ...



Du spielst das falsche Spiel, WOW ist wie MacDonalds oder Burgerking - für die breite Masse geschaffen, kein 5 Sterne Restaurant oder  Lokal wo man etwas besonderes kriegt. Das Essen ist nicht zu schlecht und nicht zu gut. Das ist eben auch das Erfolgspunkt von WOW, fast jeder kann das Maximum erreichen ohne dafür wie zu Classik zeiten oder anderen gewissen MMORPGS Monate oder Jahre zu investieren, wie in EVE zb um seinen Char aufzubauen um im "Endspiel" erfolgreich zu sein. 


Ich für meinen Teil fand Classik zu Extrem in der hinsicht, die HighEnd raids waren zu übertrieben was Zeit und Planung angeht und habe es damals gelassen weil es für mich keinen Sinn gemacht hat soviel zeit für etwas zu opfern, nun aber ist es halt für mich als einen nichtArbeitslosen Familienvater besser geworden dieses MMO zu spielen ohne große anstriche nehmen zu müssen. Wobei ich anmerken will dass ich momentane Situation mit den Heros etwas scheisse finde, diese sollten fordernder sein aber nicht zu übertrieben schwer das es auch 5 "Casuals" es, wen auch mit mühe, schaffen :-)


----------



## Tschinkn (4. Oktober 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Als ich ein Beta Video aus einer Cataclysm-Instanz gesehen hab,
> wo die Leute mittlerweile alles volkommen Problemlos schaffen und sogar bei kleineren Packs 2 Gruppen pullen,
> fragte ich mich ob Cataclysm wirklich so schwer wird wie alle denken.



Ich glaube nicht, dass Cataclysm wirklich viel schwerer wird - Cataclysm wird *etwas* anders. CC kam bei den frühen Läufen durch die Instanzen durchaus zum Einsatz als viele noch im iLvl150 unterwegs waren. Leider waren die Instanzen so lieblos angelegt, dass sie mit besserem Gear viel zu einfach wurden.

Natürlich gibt es auch in Cataclysm weiterhin Trash Packs, die man zusammenziehen und mit entsprechendem Gear wegbomben kann.
Aber es gibt einige Situationen, in denen das einfach nicht mehr so einfach ist wie mit WotLK, wo "Zusammenziehen + Wegbomben" fast ausnahmslos die effektivste Taktik ist. In einigen Instanzen kommt man fast ohne Schaden zu machen bis zum Endboss.
Das *scheint* in Cataclysm in der Form nicht mehr fast überall möglich zu sein und einige Situationen sind eben so angelegt, dass man sie durch "Outgearing" nicht mehr umgehen kann.


----------



## Berli123 (4. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe nun mal bisschen getestet auf nem ptr und musste feststellen das blizzard ihrem ruf wieder gerecht wird.

Tanken? 
sogut wie unmöglich. getestet mit nem warri und nem dk, beide haben sehr gutes gear aber die leute drehen in den inis einfach nur ab. 
HS und Spalten haben GCD echt super und der donnerknall ist nen witz 
Und mit nem DK ist es fast das selbe, ok aggro halten ist nicht das problem aber spaß macht es keinen, nur dauerspam von siedendes blut 

Und bg^^ ist der burner schlecht hin

Warri full s7/s8 gegen shadow unbuffed 23k life. ich war nichtmal an ihm dran und tot
Nächste runde steht nen ele vor mir und bratet mir ne instant lava von 16k rein und das im bg.

man kann es echt super beobachten, nach dem bg mal den schaden begutachten und sicher sind die ersten 10-15 leute nur caster.


fazit: 
Blizzard bringt einfach nur noch scheiße auf den markt. 90 euro sc2 ce ausgegeben = nen game was nicht aus die beta kommt
und nun der patch und das addon. 
Das ist alles nur noch geldmacherei bei denen.


----------



## Reaper2004 (4. Oktober 2010)

es gibt viele unterschiedliche arten von spielern

1. mimimi zu schwer nerf pls

2. mimimi zu einfach buff pls

3. mimimi der hat das gleich equip wie ich imba roxxor

4. mimimi der mag nich mit mir spielen

5. mimimi ich zahl 13Euro

hmmmm irgendwie sind sie doch nit so verschieden......

meine Meinung, es gibt WoW, WoW stellt Ansprüche und Voraussetzungen bzw. bietet diese, es reicht euch nicht? es ist euch zu einfach/schwer? löscht acc und gut, spielt ein anderes spiel niemand zwingt euch wow zuspielen. Akzeptiert das ein Spiel nie zu 100% jeden zufrieden stellen kann und akzeptiert die sachen die euch nicht gefallen oder zieht halt die konsequenz.


----------



## Derulu (4. Oktober 2010)

Berli123 schrieb:


> ...



Hui wie der Post nur so von Hass trieft...achja...die neuen Talente sind im PvP für 85er gebalanced (und die Endversion ist noch nicht mal richtig gebalanced.) Aber schön erstmal rumflamen  . Und dass Tankaggro etwas schwierigeraufzubauen wird, wurde ebenso angekündigt (und mit dem letzten Patch wurde der Aggrovorteil der Verteidigungshaltungen (ich nenne es jetzt einfach mal so) wieder auf 125% statt 100% erhöht).

Bleibt noch nazumerken...ich mag auch nicht alles was Blizzard macht, aber deswegen zu behaupten alles wäre "scheiße" ist einfach zu überzogen und zeugt von extremer Abneigung


----------



## Cathan (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde es immerwieder lustig wie Leute glauben dass TESTserver schon die perfekt ausbalancierten Änderungen beeinhalten müssen.
Genauso lächerlich ist es darüber zu flamen dass die Beta imbalanced ist.


----------



## Berli123 (4. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Hui wie der Post nur so von Hass trieft...achja...die neuen Talente sind im PvP für 85er gebalanced (und die Endversion ist noch nicht mal richtig gebalanced.) Aber schön erstmal rumflamen  . Und dass Tankaggro etwas schwierigeraufzubauen wird, wurde ebenso angekündigt (und mit dem letzten Patch wurde der Aggrovorteil der Verteidigungshaltungen (ich nenne es jetzt einfach mal so) wieder auf 125% statt 100% erhöht).
> 
> Bleibt noch nazumerken...ich mag auch nicht alles was Blizzard macht, aber deswegen zu behaupten alles wäre "scheiße" ist einfach zu überzogen und zeugt von extremer Abneigung




Etwas Schieriger? willst du mich verarschen?

Ich habe getankt und das auch schon zu classic zeiten. ja da war es anspruchsvoll und dann kamm bc wo es leichter wurde allein durch den DISCO DISCO PALA BLING BLING

Aber dann kamm wotlk und jeder konnte machen was er wollte dk geht allein durch die heros, zum tanken reicht auch dmg skillung + Pvp gear und die dd´s hatten nur noch eine taste für die fläche.

Umstellen muss sich JETZT nur der Tank den die dd´s spielen genauso wie zu wotlk zeiten und dann wundern sie sich das sie die aggro ziehen und pampen den tank an und das obwohl er nichts aber auch wirklich nichts anderes machen kann.

Und was denkst du was ich machen soll?
Die Beta ist ne weile am start und dort sind die tester oder nicht? reicht das nicht?
Wenn dann ein PTR aufmacht dann will ich wenigstens schonmal 80% des fertigen spiels sehen oder`?

Also nicht immer Witzzard so in die höhe bejubeln und einfach mal die tasachen ins auge sehen.

Wir werden ein halbfertiges addon bekommen und werden das erste jahr erstmal beta tester werden für unser geld
damit das geld noch vor weihnachten rollt.


----------



## Derulu (4. Oktober 2010)

Berli123 schrieb:


> ...



Pass auf was ich dir jetzt sage dazu, der Satz ist ein Klassiker, ich mag ihn nicht, aber hier passt er und du hast ihn ja herausgefordert:

_Wenn es dir nicht passt oder nicht gefällt, musst du es ja nicht spielen, es zwingt dich keiner weiter deine Abogebühren zu zahlen. Einfach runter von der Platte den Mist und Account kündigen (Reihefolge je nach Wunsch)...tadaaaaaa...Problem erkannt, Problem gebannt_

Ach ja auf dem PTR kannst du gar nicht 80% des fertigen Spiels sehen, ist dort doch nur die Veränderung für Chars bis 80 zu sehen, das "Spiel" geht aber bis 85...


----------



## lord just (4. Oktober 2010)

Berli123 schrieb:


> Etwas Schieriger? willst du mich verarschen?
> 
> Ich habe getankt und das auch schon zu classic zeiten. ja da war es anspruchsvoll und dann kamm bc wo es leichter wurde allein durch den DISCO DISCO PALA BLING BLING
> 
> ...



ganz einfache sache. mit der zeit werden die dds sich auch umstellen müssen, weil sie sonst nicht vorran kommen.


ich hab auch schon viel auf dem ptr gespielt und man merkt schnell ob man leute in der gruppe hat die die änderungen schon kennen oder nicht. wenn man neulinge dabei hat, dann gibt es immer einen wipe. egal ob alle t10 tragen oder nicht, am ersten trashpack gibt es mit den neulingen fast immer nen wipe. die dds wissen nicht wie schwer es für die tanks geworden ist die aggro zu halten und laufen schön in die gruppe rein und fangen an zu bomben und zack alle tod. ab und zu überlebt vielleicht mal der tank und der heiler zusammen mit einem dd, weil die schon wissen wie es bald ablaufen wird und beim zweiten versuch funktioniert es eigentlich immer ohne probleme.

anstatt zu bomben macht man lieber fokus schaden, weil aoe sehr stark generft wurde und man mit fokus schaden schneller vorran kommt. je nachdem wie gut die komplette gruppe ausgestattet ist wird auch mal wieder cc genutzt um den tank und den heiler zu entlasten und man benutzt einfach eine andere rotation wo man nicht von sekunde null an ersteinmal alle instant sachen raushaut und dann oom ist und die aggro hat.

bei cataclysm kommt ist es noch was hin (7. dezember) und der patch 4.0.1 wird wohl in den nächsten wochen kommen (sonntag kam der release build) und dann hat man sicherlich nen monat oder auch mehr zeit, damit sich alle an die änderungen gewöhnen können und sehen, dass es etwas schwieriger wird als bisher.


----------



## Luc - (4. Oktober 2010)

Cataclysm wird anspruchsvoller als WotLK :>

Punkt,aus,Ende.

MfG Luc -


----------



## Maximolider (4. Oktober 2010)

hiho....
gott sei dank ist es vorbei,das man zwingend in einer echten raidgilde spielen muss um mal ein bisschen zu raiden(ich rede hier nicht vom 25er lk hero,das geht wohl kaum random).
eine frechheit zu fordern,das das aufhört,wo lebst du eigentlich?
es sollte sogar dir klar sein,das 98% der spieler einfach keine proraider sind sondern ganz normale zocker.
nichts gegen anspruch und das man nicht alles legen kann,für die meisten garkein problem,aber zu fordern,das es nurnoch in raidgilden geht ist ein witz.
es gibt einfach zuviele spieler,die das nicht wollen,habe es selbst mal ausprobiert für 6 wochen in bc,na vielen dank.
das hatte nichts damit zu tun,das ich keine lust darauf hatte,mich nicht vorbereitet hätte oder kein teamplayer gewesen wäre,
aber was da so zum teil alleine an ton abgeht und den verpflichtungen 3-4 mal die woche zur gleichen zeit zur verfügung zu stehen geht den meisten einfach zu weit.
es ist nunmal nur ein spiel,egal wie erfolgsorientiert es manche betreiben. und hör auf,auf die kack casuals zu schimpfen,ohne die würde es einfach kein wow in dieser form mehr geben.
es wird ja etwas schwerer,finde ich auch gut,mir ist es egal,ob ich blau oder lila in meine ersten raids gehe(ja,einmal die woche und dann die kurzen sachen wie ak),
aber ein bisschen erfolg muss man auch wenigraidern zubilligen,die guten sachen gibts doch auch im mom nur im 25er hero,das wird doch so weitergehen.
wo ist also das problem?
wenn du dich abgrenzen willst dann ist wow wohl wirklich nicht das richtige,vieleicht wird guildwars 2 ja was, da kann man sogar alles färben,damit man anders aussieht.
oder willst du doch einfach nur protzen und posen?tja,da wird blizz dich enttäuschen...^^

in diesem sinne,

mal alle leben lassen in dem spiel,

wow wird schon schwer genug werden,aber die classic naxxzeiten sind einfach vorbei,und die meisten finden das gut so!


----------



## Eyatrian (4. Oktober 2010)

Turican schrieb:


> 5er sind was?
> richtig
> Einstiegsinstanzen
> dürfen die schwer sein ?
> ...





du hast wohl NIE BC gespielt, da hat man als otto normal spieler nicht mal jede Ini auf Hero gesehen, ich sag nur arcatras/hdz1


----------



## Maximolider (4. Oktober 2010)

naja,ich denke,die 5er innis sollten schon für alle zugänglich sein,wenn es im anfang auch schwer wird wenn die neuen kommen mit den patches,die ersten tage icc 5er waren ja auchnicht ganz soooo einfach und nicht per df machbar.


----------



## Turican (4. Oktober 2010)

Andryxa schrieb:


> Du spielst das falsche Spiel, WOW ist wie MacDonalds oder Burgerking - für die breite Masse geschaffen,



Unsinn.
WoW is das Beste auf dem Markt,ob Story,Welt und Anspruch im endgame.
Spiel die Konkurenz ,dann bewerte es und plapper nicht irgendwelchen Kids nach dem Mund.


----------



## sharas1 (4. Oktober 2010)

Luciferas schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird es richtig schwer das die ganzen casuals nicht wieder beste items in den ar*** geschoben bekommen.
> 
> Epic soll epic bleiben und nicht free 4 all sein......


auch-du-bist-ein-casual-punkt-ausrufezeichen

und net zu vergessen, Zitat Bobby Kotick:

Kotick gibt an, dass sein Unternehmen derzeit rund 30 Prozent des operativen Gewinns auf stationären Konsolen erzielt, 10 Prozent auf mobilen Plattformen wie Nintendo DS oder dem iPhone, sowie rund 50 Prozent im Internet. Hier dürften insbesondere die Abogebühren für World of Warcraft gemeint sein.

.....

Auch zum Thema der Unternehmenskultur bei Activision Blizzard äußerte sich Kotick. Die habe nur ein Ziel: künftig einen operativen Gewinn von 50 Prozent zu erzielen.

Quelle: www.zeit.de


So, und wenn man bedenkt das Blizzard 50% (!!!) seines Umsatzes mit wow verdient, werden sie einen teufel tun und einen großteil ihrer kunden (die die hier öfters mehr oder weniger abwertend als casuals benannt werden, meist von selbsternannten progamern (lach))
mit überzogen schwierigen content eventuell zu vergraulen. 
Jeder soll alles sehen, und diese einstellung find ich gut. Und auch die "casuals", egal wie gut sie sein mögen, werden früher oder etwas später ihre epics bekommen. Das ist das prinzip der Belohnung um die Kunden bei der stange zu halten.
Denn ein Kunde (gamer) der nichts erreicht, wandert ab. Und das sind in Wow nunmal die Epics und Bosskills.....

Ich selber verbringe einen großteil meiner freizeit bei wow, und ich schätze mich als jemanden ein, der mit den klassen die er spielt klar kommt....Trotzdem bin ich (und 98,5% der anderen Wow-zocker, das ist ein geratener wert) ein casual....fertig aus....
Die anderen sind Pro´s (das sind die die mit wow spielen ihr geld verdienen). Und jemand der sein geld NICHT mit spielen verdient ist
immer ein casual, egal wie viel zeit er in ein game investiert.


----------



## Sorzzara (5. Oktober 2010)

Turican schrieb:


> Unsinn.
> WoW is das Beste auf dem Markt,ob Story,Welt und Anspruch im endgame.
> Spiel die Konkurenz ,dann bewerte es und plapper nicht irgendwelchen Kids nach dem Mund.




Turican, du hast schon damals bei WAR so komisch rumgeflamt...halt dich bisschen zurück ja? WoW ist keineswegs in allen Sparten das beste Spiel...WAR hat nach wie vor das beste Gruppen PvP (Obwohl es auch dort suckt), die Spielwelt ist bei Aion, HdrO und AoC besser (Allein schon vom Aussehen her) und von der teilweise arg fadenscheinig, um nicht zu sagen dummdreist banalen Story die WoW in manchen Questlines erzählt will ich gar nicht anfangen. Willste dagegenreden? Dann erklär mir mal logisch, warum wir ICC raiden und den LK töten können, während vor ICC immer noch eine ganze ARMEE der Geissel, inklusive zig Frostwyrms, Skelettwachen und Todesrittern hoch zu Ross steht? Antwort: Weil Blizz Kosten sparen wollte und kein ordentliches, durchgehendes Phasing für Eiskrone gemacht hat.
(Eigentlich ist die ganze Zone Müll...SchneeSchneeSchnee...Haus...SchneeSchneeSchnee. In BC waren die Zonen gut, in Classic waren sie Hammer)

Das einzige was WoW WIRKLICH besser macht als alle anderen MMOs auf dem Markt...es bringt alle diese Elemente zu einem stimmigen, immersiven Ganzen zusammen.


----------



## ichigoleader (5. Oktober 2010)

1. Ich muss Sorzzara vollkommen zustimmen.
2. Im Endeffekt werden 99% der Leute die hier rumjammern trotzdem die 39.99€ zahlen und sich Cataclysm zulegen
und ihre monatlichen Gebühren zahlen.

Und wie schon gesagt noch ist es nicht da, reden wir weiter wenn es fertig ist!


----------



## Ehnoah (5. Oktober 2010)

als DK sollte Tanken einfach sein wie noch nie...ansonsten macht man - meiner Meinung nach - was falsch. 

DK ist einfach die OP Klasse schlecht hin ab 4.0 + Cataclysm. Dicht gefolgt vom Feral. Wer ein Protpaladin hat kann ihn gepflegt löschen.


Grund -> Weihe 30 sec CD, wenn wer Overnuked, mobs laufen aus der Weihe... Hammer der Rechtschaffenen 1 Holy Power Aufladung 3 benötigt man für den Shield Slam da er sonst 0! Aggro macht ( nicht nennenswert... ) . Dazu kommt noch das man sein Schild nur auf LUCK nochmal werfen kann.


Fazit: 0 Aggro . 

Das einzigste Pro ist das der Paladin mit dem Self-Heal ein Schild bekommt was Schaden absorbiert ala DK Mastery. Problem ist halt nur das der Paladin sich nicht selbst heilen kann :-) , da die Holy Power für den Slam benötigt wird.

PS: Kriegertank kann ich leider nix sagen. Nicht in Heros getestet .


----------



## Berli123 (5. Oktober 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> als DK sollte Tanken einfach sein wie noch nie...ansonsten macht man - meiner Meinung nach - was falsch.
> 
> DK ist einfach die OP Klasse schlecht hin ab 4.0 + Cataclysm. Dicht gefolgt vom Feral. Wer ein Protpaladin hat kann ihn gepflegt löschen.
> 
> ...




Kriegertank ist das selbe.

erst verwunden drauf dann donnerknall, spalten und hs haben jetzt gcd und dann fliegt dir die saat meist schon bei charge an dir vorbei und weg ist die aggro.
hab dann mal gedacht setz mal marks vlt ist es besser^^
Denkste^^ wird fachmännisch ignoriert.


Nun mal was zu den 98% ich habe auch rl gelaber.

Ich sehe wow als ein hobby und nicht als ein spiel
Und wenn ich in einem handball team bin das was erreichen will und dann 5 leute aus dem team sagen och man das ist nur ein spiel und ich habe keine lust 3x die woche zu trainieren wird das team untergehen.

ich bin sicher das das das spiel für alle besser wird wenn es wieder den PROcontent geben würde.

1: Man kann wieder den handelschannel lesen, weil nicht jeder vollpfosten nen raid aufmacht und dann natürlich und das so:

LFM icc10 Twinkraid 4 bosse
0/2 Tanks
0/2 Heilern
1/6 DD´s
Luftschiff im HM fals KS mitkommt
Plz keine Offliner. flamer oder Naps
Ab GS 5,8k
1 Rnd Locked

Und das geht so den ganzen tag (frostwolf)

2: Die leute sind dann wieder unter sich die auch raiden wollen und auch mit etwas skill und willen daherkommen.


Fazit: Ich höre immer dieses scheißgelaber von wegen es ist nur ein spiel bla bla bla
Aber für manche ist es eben ein hobby


----------



## Sorzzara (5. Oktober 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Grund -> Weihe 30 sec CD, *wenn wer Overnuked*, mobs laufen aus der Weihe... Hammer der Rechtschaffenen 1 Holy Power Aufladung 3 benötigt man für den Shield Slam da er sonst 0! Aggro macht ( nicht nennenswert... ) . Dazu kommt noch das man sein Schild nur auf LUCK nochmal werfen kann.



Das wichtige steht in Fett. Wenn ich euch darauf hinweisen darf, dass es GUT & WÜNSCHENSWERT ist wenn sowas passiert? Ein DD der overnukes SOLL die Aggro bekommen, und wenn das wovon er Aggro zieht stark genug ist um ihn mit der groben Kelle über die Wupper zu schicken, dann SOLL er sterben!
Ein Spiel, in dem es egal ist wenn man einen Fehler macht, weil man fast alles nachträglich noch hinbiegen kann, ist kein Spiel mehr, sondern ein Witz. Ein gutes Spiel belohnt dich wenn du etwas richtig machst, und bestraft dich für Fehler. Wenn der DD es übertreibt, obwohl er weiss das die Tankart mit der er in der Gruppe ist einen langsameren Aggroaufbau hat, wenn er Dinge wie dmg Stop, Aggroreduceskills, Missdirecting Effects ausser Acht lässt > selber Schuld.

Je weiter die Schere zwischen Belohnungen und Bestrafungen auseinanderklafft, desto höher die Motivation gut zu spielen, und sein Spiel immer weiter zu verbessern. Klar wirds Honks geben die mit einem "lol, gimptank, l2p" die Gruppe leaven...aber irgendwann merkt man sich solche Leute und nimmt sie nicht mehr mit...denen wünsch ich dann viel Spass bei Cata Heros mit Randomgruppen...wenn diese so schwer werden wie sie jetzt sind, werden viele SPieler zusehen, dass sie fixe Leute dafür haben, im Rndsystem werden sich allmählich die geschmähten ansammeln.

In Classic gabs bei uns Minus dkp, wenn irgendwer auf den Boss geschossen hat, bevor da dreimal Rüssireissen drauf war...und auch dann haben wir erst mal "aufgebaut", bis der MT angesagt hat, "ok jungens, gebt mal Stoff hier!"




Klar, zur Zeit sind Druiden und DKs in dieser Hinsicht stärker als andere Tanks...allein schon wegen Todesgriff hat ein DK Tank einen enormen Vorteil wenn ein DD übertreibt, wie es bei Druiden ist, kA, ich spiele meinen zzt. nicht als Tank, und er ist auch erst 48. Das finde ich auch nicht gut...meiner Meinung nach sollten hier genauso Aggroprobleme auftreten wenn der DD einen Fehler macht.


----------



## dhorwyn (5. Oktober 2010)

blooooooody schrieb:


> WoW wird nicht schwerer! WoW macht eins auf "back to basic"



Na und was war WoW zu Anfangszeiten? Genau, schwerer. Du bist mal T0 sammeln gegangen als grün/blau equippeter vom Leveln, hast dein Set gehabt und dann ab nach MC. Der Weg dahin war aber nicht grad der einfachste, wenn man als blauer (und ich für meinen Teil war ab BWL zumind. in keiner nonraid instanz mehr - nur mit Twinks wieder) 60er mit 9-14 anderen Leuten UBRS, BRT, LBRS, Scholo, Strat-Kloster und Baron gemacht hat. Das war kein durchbomben, da musste man auf seine Aggro achten, da musste man warten bis der Tank das ok gibt dass Damage gemacht werden kann, da waren Stunns, Sheeps und Cages noch überlebenswichtig, einige Klassen waren unverzichtbar, hattest du keinen Jäger für Drahki wars schon mal ne Ecke blöder, hattest du kein CC hast gar net erst los brauchen. 

In BC verlief sich das ganze schon wieder etwas mehr, war aber noch gut find ich. Anfangs (nicht mit T5 oder 6) waren einige HCs sehr knackig, Alcatraz zb. für viele blaue Gruppen der Tod, Settek hc ebenso wie Botanikum oder Schattenlabyrinth. Auch da hat man noch CC gebraucht.

Was die Sache nicht zwingend schwieriger machen muss, aber sie verlangt wieder mehr Koordination, und 5 Leute zu koordinieren ist in der Regel schwieriger für die Gruppe als wenn jeder einfach bombt. 

In Wotlk hingegen haben wir uns blauequipped, also am Tag des 80 werdens, genau bei einer HC-Ini etwas schwerer getan nämlich Gundrak, alles andere war als würd mans auf normal spielen, kaum ein Unterschied, und nach 2-3 Wochen langweilig. 


Ich find den Schritt zurück ausgezeichnet. Klassen sollen ihre Aufgaben auch wieder ausfüllen können - ich freu mich schon auf die ganzen Hexer und Priester die erst seit Wotlk spielen und die halbe Ini mit Fears pullen, weil sies nie gelernt haben den richtig einzusetzen 

Was ich aber auch nicht mehr haben muss, das ewige gefarme für alle möglichen Resiklamotten wie in Classic, das war meiner Meinung nach der einzige wirklich große Nerventöter. Auch das Blumenfarmen für 30 Manapötte pro Abend (vor allem in unserer ewigen C'thun-Tries-Zeit^^) fand ich jetzt nicht so spannend, da gefällts mir jetzt auch besser


----------



## Sorzzara (5. Oktober 2010)

dhorwyn schrieb:


> einige Klassen waren unverzichtbar, hattest du keinen Jäger für Drahki wars schon mal ne Ecke blöder,



"ne Ecke blöder" *hust* untertreibung *hust*
Drakki ohne Jäger...war...unangenehm, ums mal höflich zu formulieren, um nicht zu sagen es SUCKT! xD Chainfearen der Adds mit zwei Hexern...was anderes is uns persönlich damals nicht eingefallen ohne Hunter =)

Und dabei wars natürlich UNHEIMLICH TOLL, dass die Dinder sogar mit Fluch der Schatten drauf noch jeden zweiten Fear resistet haben oO


----------



## dhorwyn (5. Oktober 2010)

jop war scheisse, da gäbs noch so einige Beispiele für andere Bosse. Finds grundsätzlich ja nicht so schlecht dass man auf keine bestimmte Klasse mehr 100% angewiesen ist, aber begrüße dass man zumindest wieder Klassen die CC liefern können dabei haben muss (oder sollte, man wirds sehen)


----------



## Derulu (5. Oktober 2010)

dhorwyn schrieb:


> Ich find den Schritt zurück ausgezeichnet. Klassen sollen ihre Aufgaben auch wieder ausfüllen können - ich freu mich schon auf die ganzen Hexer und Priester die erst seit Wotlk spielen und die halbe Ini mit Fears pullen, weil sies nie gelernt haben den richtig einzusetzen



einfach Glyph of Fear rein und ab dafür...da fear ich dir eine ganze Ini


----------



## dhorwyn (5. Oktober 2010)

Ah die kannt ich noch gar nicht  hab ne zeitlang pause gemacht und noch meine alten glyphen drin beim shadow^^


----------



## Derulu (5. Oktober 2010)

dhorwyn schrieb:


> Ah die kannt ich noch gar nicht  hab ne zeitlang pause gemacht und noch meine alten glyphen drin beim shadow^^



kommt auch erst mit Patch 4.0.1und ist eine Hexerglyphe...aber ich geh davon aus, dass die Preister eine ähnliche bekommen


----------



## Sorzzara (5. Oktober 2010)

War aber ehrlich gesagt nötig die Glyphe...Fear ist ohne nunmal kein viable CC...aus bekannten Gründen *g* "Wer hat DIE denn jetzt gepullt?"

Obwohl, mit Skill konnte man schon zu classic und BC Fear als CC in Inis einsetzen ^^

Fear > Fluch der Tollkühnheit > Fluch Der Schatten > Fluch der Tollkühnheit > Fluch der Schatten > ReFear > etc. Das nannte sich Fear - PingPong =) Wenn man dann noch einen Ele im banish, und einen weiteren Mob im Sukkistun halten konnte, machte man zwar keinen dmg in diesem Fight, aber das ungläubige "oO wtf?" der Hunter mit ihrer tollen Eisfalle war mir das allemal wert =)


----------



## Lari (5. Oktober 2010)

Ihr redet von Instanzen, die mit Mindest-Equip getestet werden und vergleicht sie mit Instanzen, für die man overequipped ist.
Spieler aus meiner ehemaligen Gilde sind durch die Instanzen, wipefrei. Soooo schwer kann es nicht sein, wenn man ohne Bosskenntnisse im First Try durchgeht.
Einen Monat später hat das Equip gut zugelegt und die Instanzen sind wieder nicht der Rede wert.
Die WotLK Heros haben einen Itemlevel von 187 vorausgesetzt, zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt hat man in der Gruppe einen Schnitt von knapp 230. Oh Wunder, wie einfach es ist.

Zu Beginn von WotLK hab ich einen Druiden gesehen als Tank, WOW! Der hat ja 34k Leben!
Mit Naxxramas Raidequipment knackte ich sogar die 2000 Zaubermacht als Heiler, huiuiui.
In der ersten Hero machte mein Jäger 1,6k DPS, und nicht 6 - 7k+

Ihr gaukelt euch selbst was vor


----------



## Sorzzara (5. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ihr redet von Instanzen, die mit Mindest-Equip getestet werden und vergleicht sie mit Instanzen, für die man overequipped ist.



Erstens mal wird overequipped schwieriger, wenn der Schwierigkeitsgrad anzieht, da Equipfarmen dann nicht zum Automatismus wird. Zweitens hat KEINE EINZIGE lk 5er ini eine Todesmechanik...in cata sind die sogar bei Trash zu finden, und Death Mechanics kannst du nunmal nicht overgearen.

Wipefrei ohne Bosskenntnis kannst du anderen erzählen Lari. Wenn man nicht weiss dass man beim Earthquake hüpfen muss, oder der Stackende Debuff den Stun vorm Surekill Wave dispellt, wiped man allein schonmal in Stonecore an mindestens zwei Bossen mit absoluter Sicherheit. Sogar im VortexPinnacle gehste spätestens beim Final drauf, wenn du nicht weisst dass du unter das Schild laufen musst vorm Gewitter, also laber hier nicht rum.

Und dass Inis mit besserem Gear einfacher werden ist klar, und überraschung: Das ist so gewollt! Sonst hätte das komplette System der Charetwicklung über Loot ja null Sinn. Du schreibst hier rum als wäre es von Anfang an schon np, weil du irgendwann Gear hast...


----------



## Lari (5. Oktober 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Wipefrei ohne Bosskenntnis kannst du anderen erzählen Lari. Wenn man nicht weiss dass man beim Earthquake hüpfen muss, oder der Stackende Debuff den Stun vorm Surekill Wave dispellt, wiped man allein schonmal in Stonecore an mindestens zwei Bossen mit absoluter Sicherheit. Sogar im VortexPinnacle gehste spätestens beim Final drauf, wenn du nicht weisst dass du unter das Schild laufen musst vorm Gewitter, also laber hier nicht rum.



Ob du mir glaubst ist mir sowas von egal, aber ich zitier mal unbekannterweise aus unserem internen Forum:


> Derzeit sind 2 INNis available. Diese muss man jedoch erstmal selbst bereisen bevor man den Finder benutzen kann. Die 1. Inni habe ich als Tank dann auch mal gemacht (laut buffed ab 78, laut dungeonfinder ab 80 geeignet). Sind ohne Bosswipe durchgekommen, auch wenn es das ein oder andere Mal eng war bzw es tote gab. Der Endboss hat leider gebuggt. Kann leider aufgrund fehlender Addons nicht einschätzen ob wir auch overpowered waren oder ob die Inni eher leicht war.



Wenn ihr da wiped heisst es nicht, dass alle wipen.



> Du schreibst hier rum als wäre es von Anfang an schon np, weil du irgendwann Gear hast...


Witzigerweise schreiben hier alle rum WotLK-Inis waren von Anfang an np, obwohl sie jetzt Gear haben 

Frag mich echt, wie ich da damals oom gehen konnte als Heiler, obwohl es doch sooo einfach war. Hmmm...

Die Leute stehen jetzt mit einem Itemlevel in einer Instanz, die zum Itemlevel passt. Gehen wir davon aus, man würde mit einer Gruppe eine WotLK-Instanz spielen, die komplett zum Itemlevel passt.
Nehm den Boss im Turm, bei dem das Schwert langsam runter kommt (Oho! Death-Mechanic!): Ich habe zu Begnn Gruppen gesehen, da ist da jemand gestorben.
Movement bei der Blitznova in der Halle der Blitze, da blieb keiner stehen.
HdZ4 der Boss, der gerne Heiler silenced. Auch da ist mir der Tank umgekippt, weil er keine CDs gezündet hat.

Ich könnte dir noch viele Beispiele nennen.


----------



## Dabow (5. Oktober 2010)

Lasst Euch doch einfach überraschen ! Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Doonna (5. Oktober 2010)

sry doppelpost


----------



## Doonna (5. Oktober 2010)

Andryxa schrieb:


> Du spielst das falsche Spiel, WOW ist wie MacDonalds oder Burgerking - für die breite Masse geschaffen, kein 5 Sterne Restaurant oder Lokal wo man etwas besonderes kriegt. Das Essen ist nicht zu schlecht und nicht zu gut. Das ist eben auch das Erfolgspunkt von WOW, fast jeder kann das Maximum erreichen ohne dafür wie zu Classik zeiten oder anderen gewissen MMORPGS Monate oder Jahre zu investieren, wie in EVE zb um seinen Char aufzubauen um im "Endspiel" erfolgreich zu sein.
> 
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil fand Classik zu Extrem in der hinsicht, die HighEnd raids waren zu übertrieben was Zeit und Planung angeht und habe es damals gelassen weil es für mich keinen Sinn gemacht hat soviel zeit für etwas zu opfern, nun aber ist es halt für mich als einen nichtArbeitslosen Familienvater besser geworden dieses MMO zu spielen ohne große anstriche nehmen zu müssen. Wobei ich anmerken will dass ich momentane Situation mit den Heros etwas scheisse finde, diese sollten fordernder sein aber nicht zu übertrieben schwer das es auch 5 "Casuals" es, wen auch mit mühe, schaffen :-)


Wieso muss ein Spieler mit wenig Zeit denn den High End Content erreichen ?
Das ist eben in Wotlk der fehler, die Instanzen sind nicht auf die Leute und deren Zeit strukturiert, in BC zb. konnte man mit wenig Zeit in Kara,Gruul, Magi und irgendwann in den t5 Inis Spaß haben, für leute die mehr Zeit investieren wollen gab es die schwereren instanzen. In Wotlk isses so das sich alle in einer Instanz rumtreiben, das ist eben das nervige, in BC musste man sich noch hocharbeiten, die die zuwenig Zeit hatten konnten nicht den End Content sehen, warum auch, Kara und die anderen Instanzen waren auch richtig geil.
In WotLK fehlt einfach die struktur, die mit BC noch da war und hoffentlich mit Cata wieder zurückkommt.


----------



## schwarza (5. Oktober 2010)

Also wenn ich mir das Video anschaue, ist der Boss mit besseren Gear locker machbar. 

Der Tank hat mehr Leben, verträgt mehr, der Heiler kann den Tank besser am Leben halten und die DDs können den Boss schneller auf 66% nuken, was ja die Bossmechanik vorraussetzt. Und das die Ketten schnell zerstört werden und man diesen Erdbeben oder wie auch immer ausweicht, wird jeder nach 3-4 Wochen wissen und mit dem Damage auch kein Problem sein. Insofern ist er mit grünen Mindestequip für Heroes schwer, aber wird mit steigendem Gear kein Thema mehr sein. 

Insofern kann man den Boss schon outgearen und DBm wird einem iwann auch sehr gut helfen, daß man nicht in iwas stehen bleibt, was einen in den nächsten 3-5 Sekunden töten wird.

Das ist natürlich nur ein Boss, aber BLIZZ würde sich selbst ins Bein schießen, wenn in den Inis 50% der Bosse auch mit besseren Gear sehr schnell tötlich wären.

Und nimm z.B. Seelenschmiede Endboss oder Grube von Saron 2ter Boss, da gibts auch gewisse Mechaniken die sehr schnell tödlich sind. Am Anfang waren die auch ein wenig knackig aber inzwischen ist das kein Thema mehr. Ich glaube viele verstehen die Mechaniken der Bosse gar nicht so richtig, aber durch das Gear wird vieles erleichtert. Und zweitens kennt man die Bosse ja und hat auch noch DBm drauf, daß einem den Hinweis gibt, das man jetzt besser weglaufen sollte. Wenn einer stirbt, weil er pennt, ist dann auch kein Thema.

Gut finde ich, daß die Inis anfangs schwer sind, da man dann wirklich questen muß und nicht einfach eine Ini nach den Anderen durchrennt um auf 85 zu kommen.

Aber Blizz wird die Encounter nicht so schwer machen, daß du ständig dran wipen wirst, auch mit besseren Gear. Das würde für Frust sorgen und es gibt viele Causalgamer die daran keinen Spaß finden.
Gut finde ich dann aber, daß mit jedem Contentpatch auch immer 2-3 neue Inis rauskommen und die dann auch erstmal wieder knackig werden.

Die Höchstdisziplin wird aber der 10er bzw. 25er Raid bleiben und da erwarte ich auch einen gewissen Schweregrad. Und da fand ich Ulduar und ICC gar nicht so schlecht. Man konnte viele Bosse einfach normal machen, was für einige Gruppen schon schwer war oder eben dann auf heroisch wechseln, wo die Bosse teilweise schon recht schwer sind. Thema ist nur, daß vor allem ICC extrem ausgelutscht ist. Aber unterm Strich und das werden viele erst in einem Jahr merken, war/ist ICC eine Top Raidini!!!


----------



## Lord Aresius (5. Oktober 2010)

Maximolider schrieb:


> hiho....
> gott sei dank ist es vorbei,das man zwingend in einer echten raidgilde spielen muss um mal ein bisschen zu raiden(ich rede hier nicht vom 25er lk hero,das geht wohl kaum random).
> eine frechheit zu fordern,das das aufhört,wo lebst du eigentlich?
> es sollte sogar dir klar sein,das 98% der spieler einfach keine proraider sind sondern ganz normale zocker.
> ...


Wieso die meisten ? nur weil dieser Personenkreis sich am häufigsten dazu äußert ? 

Wie dem auch sei.

Es ist nun mal Fakt das das meiste Mimimi von den Casuals kommt, weil sie nicht die Zeit haben/können/wollen in WoW zu investieren wie es andere Spieler halt tun.
Wer für etwas weniger Zeit hat, muss sich auch mit weniger zufrieden geben. Nur ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Casuals will das leider nicht einsehen. 
Blizzard hat doch schon für Casuals etwas getan in dem sie 10er Raids eingeführt haben.
Aber nein, dann kommen wieder neue Beschwerden weil im 25er bessere Epics droppen. 
Leider ist es nun mal auch Fakt, das viele Casuals sich nicht mit ihrer Klasse beschäftigen. Wäre dem so, würden auch 10 sehr gute Casuals es fertig bringen, zumindest im 10er den LK auf Hero zu legen.
Aber wenn ich dann DDs sehe, die mit einem Itemlvl durchschnitt von 251 bzw. 264 nur halb soviel Schaden machen wie andere Spieler, die genauso equippt sind..... sorry, aber dann müssen sich diese Spieler mal an die eigene Nase fassen und brauchen nicht meckern, wenn sie nicht mehr mitgenommen werden oder aus dem Raid gekickt werden.

Lasst doch den Viel-Raidern ihre große Raids und ihr Casuals gebt euch doch bitte mit weniger zufrieden.

Und kommt nicht jetzt mit dem 13 Euro Argument, weil das berechtigt nicht zur voller Ausrüstung epischen Ausmaßes sondern nur dafür um WoW zu spielen....... und wie man spielt und was man aus seinem Char macht, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## balibo (5. Oktober 2010)

knochenhand schrieb:


> das ist genau der falsche ansatz, das führt einfach nur dazu das die neuen spieler einfach nix können.
> wir spielen 25er 11/12 hc und die hälfte der bewerber sind völlig unfähig und vor allem unwillig, daher
> ist eine gesundes üben in den 5er ini hc/nhc wichtig. sorry aber grade dds fürchterlich schlecht geworden,
> das sieht man immer am icc 25er noobfilter deathwisper hc.....
> ...




 kann ich unterschreiben!!! Ich war mit meinem Ele (schlappe 5400gs) icc 25, bei meinem persönlichen check in dala-Mitte hab ich dann schon ein bissi Bammel gekriegt^^ Alle anderen spielten so im 5800 bis über 6000, aber bei Fauldarm konnte man die Mogelpacks erkennen. Die Sporen wurden sogar angesagt aber es war nur grottig, so das nach dem vierten Wipe aufgegeben wurde. und warum???????????????????? Zu Anfang hat Wotlk richtig Spaß gemacht, da mußte man auch mal überlegen wie was wo und warum. Dann kam pdc war auch ne Herausforderung, aber nur kurz, denn erarbeiten braucht man sich gar nichts mehr, nur mitlaufen und items abfarmen. Es ist einfach zu viel generft worden und dir wird alles in den (sorry) Ar... gepustet was nur geht. Der gute Barlow hat schon Recht, wenn wer ne Klasse spielt bei der es theoretisch möglich ist sich als Heal oder Tank in den DF zu setzen wird das gemacht weils ja schneller geht. An Cata stell ich keine großen Erwartungen, ich hoffe nur und mal ehrlich schwer oder nicht schwer ist doch eher relativ, wir müssen uns nur erst wieder ans richtige spielen gewöhnen.


----------



## Krantoss (5. Oktober 2010)

Da ja hier immer "nicht viel Spieler" und "viel Spieler" (benutze extra nicht den Ausdruck Casuals und Pros) aneinander geraten, gebe ich jetzt auch Mal meine Meinung dazu:

Ich vergleiche das immer gern mit der Arbeit im täglichen Leben. 
Wenn ein Angestellter auf Halbtag arbeitet (der nicht viel Spieler) dann kann er auch nicht dasselbe an Gehalt verlangen wie ein Vollzeitarbeiter (hier der viel Spieler)

Jetzt kann man wieder sagen, ,, Hey ich zahl auch 13 Euro " aber auch hier verweise ich auf mein oben genanntes Beispiel. Der halbtags Arbeitende muss auch die Fahrkosten zum Betrieb bezahlen genauso wie der Vollzeitarbeiter.

Man kann es keinem Recht machen, das ist mir schon klar. Es soll auch kein geflame gegen irgendjemanden sein. Sondern das ist meine Meinung. Jeder hat ne andere, ansonsten wäre es ja auch langweilig oder nicht? 

BTT:

Ich hoffe es das Cataclysm fordernder wird. Nicht ungerecht schwer sondern ein gesundes Mittelmaß. Bspw. Vermisse ich die Momente in denen ein Boss liegt und jeder im TS schreit, glücklich ist etc. Das war bei mir z.B. der Fall in TBC Arcatraz Heroic. Natürlich sind wir vorher auch erst nur 1-2 Mal Kara gewesen. Und nach 9 Stunden war die Instanz dann auch endlich Mal leer. Da wir es damals noch für ne Pre Raidini Quest brauchten. ( Wir hatten nen Hexer immer vorne damit der nachporten konnte etc.) Sowas sind Momente die man einfach nicht vergisst.

Ich könnte mir auch gut wieder vorstellen, mal ne Hero Ini zu gehen und mal nicht alle umgehauen zu kriegen. Z.B. das der letzte Boss stehen bleibt weil man einfach noch nicht das Gear hat oder (was ich viel wichtiger finde) die Taktik nicht drauf hat und einfach Mal ein bisschen Übung braucht, als alle beim ersten Mal durchzulaufen. Denn ganz ehrlich: Meiner Meinung nach waren in Wotlk, HdB und Gundrak schwer. (Natürlich vor Naxx Equip  )


----------



## reappy (5. Oktober 2010)

Turican schrieb:


> 5er sind was?
> richtig
> Einstiegsinstanzen
> dürfen die schwer sein ?
> ...



Nicht ganz.

5er nhc sind einstiegs inis.
5er hero nicht. Zumindest war das der Gedanke als sie eingeführt wurden.

Nach der Einführung der Hero inis brauchte man den Ruf respektvoll bei gewissen fraktionen, man konnte davon ausgehen das jeder der diesen ruf besitzt min 20 -30 mal in der ini war.
Desweiteren waren mit dem D3 set nicht mal die einstiegs heros wirklich machbar.

Mit random gruppen brauchte man leute auf T4 niveau um überhaupt auch nur annähernd ne chance zu haben schatten laby clear zu bekommen. Da war überhaupt nichts einstiegsmäßiges dran.

Die derzeitigen heros in cata mögen schwerer sein, aber bei weitem nicht das was bc heros zu bc Zeiten waren.

Und so nebenbei: Wenn man mal mit 5 grün equipten leuten hds hc geht dann merkt man da cata nicht so weit weg ist von wotlk wie viele meinen.


----------



## Maximolider (5. Oktober 2010)

hiho...

gefühlt meckern genau so viele vielraider wie casuals in den foren ist zumindest mein eindruck...^^

darum ging es mir aber nicht,da blizz selbst mal gesagt hat,das nur ein geringer prozentsatz der spieler wirklich hardcore raidet.
das problem im mom ist doch eher,das icc zu alt ist und nichts neues kam,wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche gab es in bc eigentlich immer mehrere raids für den aktuellen content.
und es ist doch trotzdem noch so,das casuals nicht alles bekommen,siehe icc 25er hero.
das es viele schlechte spieler gibt bestreite ich garnicht,die spielen aber auchnicht in einem stamm oder einer halbwegs organisierten gilde(hat nichts mit echter raidgilde zu tun..:-)
bei mir war es so,das ich nach ein bisschen 10er icc erstmal nur einmal icc25er gegangen bin und mich unser raidlead wieder in den 10er gesteckt hat zum üben da der 25er schon recht gut war zu dem zeitpunkt,ich nicht....^^ also hab ich geübt und war 3-4 wochen später wieder dabei,so soll es sein und ist es ja auch in den meisten fällen,den lk hab ich im normal immernochnicht down,das interessiert mich aber auchnicht,selbst wenn vorher cata kommt,aber man ist zumindest am anfang der letzten raidinni,und das macht den unterschied zu früher und hält den spaß oben.
wäre es so wie früher hätte ich kaum eine chance gehabt,nichtmal weil ich grottig wäre,sondern weil es schwierig war,sich zb nach zu equippen,und man aufgrund des gears nicht mitgenommen werden konnte,da sonnst zb der damage fehlte(da ich nicht so oft raide habe ich es mir abgewöhnt tank oder heal zu spielen,machen bei uns viele so und macht ja auch sinn)
ich sehe,das es bei uns in einer "funraid-gilde" ganz gut läuft,alle haben spaß und es ist noch deutlich genug anspruch da,haben nunmal im 25er erst 9/12,das liegt aber nur an uns,von hero rede ich garnicht,das deckt noch eine ganz andere spanne ab,mit der wohl auch die meisten leben können.
wo es problematisch wird ist für echte progress-spieler,die haben wohl wirklich keine herrausforderung mehr,aber nach den aussagen von blizz sind das wohl nur 2-5 % und es ist zwar schade um diese spieler,aber für die wird wird auch so richtig nichtsmehr kommen in zukunft nach aussage von blizz
(keine raids mehr,die nur von 5 % der spieler genutzt werden können)
wenn blizz so weiter macht und rechtzeitig neue raids nachschiebt wird das schon was denke ich,ulduar zb war doch zu dem zeitpunkt seines erscheinens recht fordernd und wurde rechtzeitig abgelöst.wenn sie das so weitermachen wird das auch was mit cata.
aber genug jetzt,alle werden wir nie einer meinung sein,und das ist auch gut so,wow ist auch eines meiner hobbys,ich raide nurnicht so oft,und der teil der spielerschaft ist im allgemeinen doch ganz zufrieden und will ja auch anspruch(wenigstens ein bisschen)
kurz zu den epixx.....^^ die sind mir sowas von,aber hallo,gefällt mir,das es in 5ern nur blau gibt,dauert dann halt etwas länger,bis alle lila sind(von mir aus könnte es auch rosa sein)
das einzige,was mich auf die palme bringt ist dieses gelaber,das die raids nur und ausschließlich den echten raidern vorbehalten sein sollten,warum werde ich nie verstehen,dieses elitäre geblubber in einem computerspiel geht echt zu weit,da sollte man wirklich mal in sich selbst gehen und schauen,ob da noch alles ok ist...^^

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Sorzzara (5. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ob du mir glaubst ist mir sowas von egal, aber ich zitier mal unbekannterweise aus unserem internen Forum:
> 
> Derzeit sind 2 INNis available. Diese muss man jedoch erstmal selbst bereisen bevor man den Finder benutzen kann. Die 1. Inni habe ich als Tank dann auch mal gemacht (laut buffed ab 78, laut dungeonfinder ab 80 geeignet). Sind ohne Bosswipe durchgekommen, auch wenn es das ein oder andere Mal eng war bzw es tote gab. Der Endboss hat leider gebuggt. Kann leider aufgrund fehlender Addons nicht einschätzen ob wir auch overpowered waren oder ob die Inni eher leicht war.


Sorry, aber da muss ich echt lachen...du nimmst eine non Heroicini als Beispiel? Noch dazu eine auf Einstiegslevel? Dass man in nonheros ohne Wipe durchkommt ist logisch, solange alle Gruppenmitglieder wach und mit zwei Händen zu je 5 Fingern ausgestattet sind.




> Witzigerweise schreiben hier alle rum WotLK-Inis waren von Anfang an np, obwohl sie jetzt Gear haben
> Frag mich echt, wie ich da damals oom gehen konnte als Heiler, obwohl es doch sooo einfach war. Hmmm...



Sie waren einfach, und wir sind mit blaugrünem Gear durchgerusht. Ja durch Heros. Ja, ohne Wipe. Sicher mussten wir am Anfang öfter mal kicken, oder den Healer vollreggen lassen, bzw. auch mal dmg fokussieren...aber schwer in dem Sinne war NICHTS von den wotlk heroics. Ich muss immer lachen wenn mir Leute erzählen dass der hdz4 Timerun so schwer war...ich habe den noch NIE, und ich meine NIE verpasst als DK Tank und ja, das war ganz am Anfang.




> Nehm den Boss im Turm, bei dem das Schwert langsam runter kommt (Oho! Death-Mechanic!): Ich habe zu Begnn Gruppen gesehen, da ist da jemand gestorben.


Das Schwert ist keine Death Mechanic. Es setzt einen sehr starken DoT, ist aber Counterheal, und somit ausgearbar. Death Mechanic bedeutet: Wenn XYZ passiert bist du tot, egal wer du bist und was du machst.
Wenn man beim Schwert stirbt, stirbt man an unfähigkeit. Und zwar nicht an "Wir kennen die Taktik nicht" - Unfähigkeit, sondern an kompletten Fail von DPS und Heal. Denn sogar ein <20k hp Magier ist problemlos gegenheilbar wenn er das Schwert abbekommt.



> Movement bei der Blitznova in der Halle der Blitze, da blieb keiner stehen.


Was für ein Quatsch. Bei Duduheal, Holypriest oder Healshamy war stehenbleiben immer schon die einfachste und sinnvollste Taktik. Der einzige Grund dort zu rennen war, wenn der Healer ein Paladin, und man selber ein DD ohne Antimagieselfbuff war.



> HdZ4 der Boss, der gerne Heiler silenced. Auch da ist mir der Tank umgekippt, weil er keine CDs gezündet hat.


Tanks die sich zu gut sind CDs zu zünden die ohnehin nur kurzen CD haben, wenn der nächste Fight wo man sie vllt. braucht noch 3 min entfernt ist sind unfähig. Die Erlebnisse unfähiger Leute zur Bewertung des Schwierigkeitsgrades heranzuziehen ist lächerlich.
Klar konnte man in den lk inis sterben, was anderes hab ich auch nie behauptet...aber nur, und das betone ich, wenn man sich EXTREM dämlich angestellt hat.


----------



## Derulu (5. Oktober 2010)

Doonna schrieb:


> Wieso muss ein Spieler mit wenig Zeit denn den High End Content erreichen ?
> Das ist eben in Wotlk der fehler, die Instanzen sind nicht auf die Leute und deren Zeit strukturiert, in BC zb. konnte man mit wenig Zeit in Kara,Gruul, Magi und irgendwann in den t5 Inis Spaß haben, für leute die mehr Zeit investieren wollen gab es die schwereren instanzen. In Wotlk isses so das sich alle in einer Instanz rumtreiben, das ist eben das nervige, in BC musste man sich noch hocharbeiten, die die zuwenig Zeit hatten konnten nicht den End Content sehen, *warum auch*, Kara und die anderen Instanzen waren auch richtig geil.
> In WotLK fehlt einfach die struktur, die mit BC noch da war und hoffentlich mit Cata wieder zurückkommt.



Hm..vll weil sie genau das selbe bezahlen wie die die mehr Zeit haben UND die große Mehrheit der Nutzer sind und damit sozusagen auch den "Vielraidern" ihr Spielerlebnis mitbezahlen? Könnte daran liegen aber ich weiß es nicht genau....

muss man jetzt nicht gut finden, ist aber so...


----------



## Klos1 (5. Oktober 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Ich spiele in einer der Top 25 :-) Sonst würden wir nicht durch die Heros bomben
> 
> es ist halt einfach blöd. Es ist halt 0 Herausforderung da. Wenn jeder die Skills benutzt die er hat. Und nicht die hälfte im Spellbook lässt.
> 
> ...



Wow - Respekt! Einmal deinen Skill haben und dann glücklich sterben! Weißt du, was ich persönlich noch schlimmer finde, als Leute, die 50% ihrer Skills unbenutzt lassen. Arrogante Leute! Vor allem jene, die sich ganz toll vorkommen, weil sie sich selbst als Über-Wow-Spieler sehen. Ne echte Lachplatte! So kann man doch nur werden, wenn man weitaus mehr als 50% ungenutzt lässt. Allerdings nicht 50% Skills auf der Leiste, sondern eher die zur Verfügung stehenden Hirnkapazitäten.

Komischer Weise lässt sich dieses Verhalten nirgendwo sonst so häufig beobachten, wie bei den Wow-Spielern. Da fühlt sich einer toller, als der andere. Man könnte glatt meinen, dass doch etwas Wahres an der Behauptung ist, dass zu ausgiebiger Wow-Konsum sich sehr nachteilig auf die eigene Persönlichkeit auswirken kann.

Naja - jedem das seine. Wenn ihr euch nicht selbst dabei lächerlich vorkommt, dann post doch weiter, bis die Buffed-Server qualmen.


----------



## Andryxa (5. Oktober 2010)

Das stimmt, das ist so lächerlich wie die "pr0s" über die plöden Casuals beschweren. Aber ich denke mit zunehmendem Alter wird es sich bestimmt auch zum positiven ändern, hoffentlich.

Was viele nicht versehen wollen - es ist ein Spiel, geht uns Spielt es. Es geht nicht ums Sch***** vergleich sondern um Unterhaltung. Wenn jemand bestättigung sucht soll er Medikament gegen Aids erfinden - und dann man sagen das man was erreicht hat.


----------



## Klos1 (5. Oktober 2010)

So ist es! Es ist ein Spiel und mehr nicht. Sobald aber irendwo ein Artikel erscheint, mit der Überschrift: "Wow wird wieder schwerer!" oder derartigem, geht es gleich los. Da kommt ein arroganter Kommentar nach dem anderen.
Jeder fühlt sich als supertoller Spieler mit ach soviel Skill und schwärmt davon, wie schön es wird, irgendwelchen "Gimps" beim wipen zuzusehen. Im Warhammer-Forum, oder auch bei Aoc hab ich sowas so gut wie nie beobachten können. Hier ist es verbreitet, wie eine Seuche. Einige Leute hier täten echt gut daran, sich mehr Sorgen um die eigene Person zu machen, als um den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Instanzen.


----------



## RedShirt (6. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt überall einen gewissen Prozentsatz Idioten. WoW hat die meisten Spieler, also folglich die meisten Idioten wenn der Satz überall annährend gleich ist (und davon gehe ich mal aus).


----------



## Berli123 (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe das schonmal gesagt 

Für manche ist es NUR ein Spiel und für manche ist es ein HOBBY
Und ich denke man kann wow auch etwas mit dem ach so geliebten RL vergleichen.

Wenn du in einer Raidgilde bist dann ist Pünktlichkeit und Konzentration das A und O

Generell wird es bei diesen debatten nie einen gewinner geben den die leute sind zu verschieden.
Ich persönlich hasse es wenn ich in einem rnd Raid stehe und alle nase lang kommt einer der meint ich muss gleich off denn da kommt was im tv

Oder sry ich muss jetzt mal für 20 min afk weil es bei mama essen gibt.

Davon gibt es sicher noch 1000ende beispiele.

PS: Ich sage mal, jedem das seine, lasst die Hobby spieler ihren ergeiz und das verlangen nach mehr
und lasst den Casual ihre erfolge von was weiß ich 25 sachen von dem genascht oder 15 flaschen von dem getrunken.

Man kann keinen verurteilen nur weil er mehr zeit in einem hobby verbringt, aber auch keinen weil er meint sry ich geh jetzt off und ihr anderen 24 spieler lass ich jetzt mal sitzen damit ich die Simpsons gucken kan.


----------



## Sorzzara (6. Oktober 2010)

Euch lustigen ist übrigens schon klar, dass es in diesem Thread nicht um "Pro vs. Casual - Let´s get ready to ruuuuuuuumble!" geht, sondern um den Schwierigkeitsgrad des Contents in Cata?

Ja, ist euch klar? Gut, dann diskutiert diesen Mist in einem der 10000 Threads, in denen es wirklich darum geht!

Zum Totlachen, man klickt um was neues in nem Cata Thread zu lesen und liest eure mimimis.


----------



## Lari (6. Oktober 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Das Schwert ist keine Death Mechanic. Es setzt einen sehr starken DoT, ist aber Counterheal, und somit ausgearbar.



Nope, ists nicht  Kommt das Schwert an: Opfer tot.
Aber was will ich dich belehren, mir ist es wie gesagt egal.

Die WotLK Heroics waren zu Beginn so schwer, wie es die Cataclysm Heroics auch werden. Blizzard wird nicht plötzlich Heroic-Inis von jetzt auf gleich so schwer kriegen, dass das Rumgeheule aufhört.
Weiteres Beispiel: Zu Beginn hörte man "Oho, ICC-Trash, da muss man aufpassen!".
Wo sind wir jetzt angelangt? Und genau so wird es wieder laufen. Erst alle euphorisch, wie toll doch alles ist, nach 2 Monaten ist es wieder vorbei.
Wenn die neuen Raids kommen dann zu Beginn wieder alle euphorisch, und das geht wieder vorbei. Fazit von Cataclysm wird dann sein: alles zu einfach, vor allem die Heros...


----------



## Sorzzara (6. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Nope, ists nicht  Kommt das Schwert an: Opfer tot.
> Aber was will ich dich belehren, mir ist es wie gesagt egal.


Du wirst mich auch nicht belehren können solange du Dinge schreibst die Schlicht und ergreifend falsch sind. Zitat von WoWHead.com zum Ritual of the Sword:

"An uninterruptable cast that channels for 25 seconds while 3 adds stun you for the duration. Teleports victim to the alter. She will be in the air during the time, can still be attacked by range. *Hits for about 9k and leaves a strong DoT*. Seems to be able to hit multiple targets, friendly or enemy. Avoided by killing the adds to remove the stun and getting out of the way of the sword."
Das wichtigste steht in fett. Wo genau siehst du da eine Death Mechanic? Ich bin selbst, mit mehreren Chars, in allen Gearlagen schon vom Schwert getroffen worden. Wenn der Healer nicht schläft überlebt man es locker.
Source: http://www.wowhead.com/spell=48276#comments



> Die WotLK Heroics waren zu Beginn so schwer, wie es die Cataclysm Heroics auch werden.


Wrong is still wrong, even after repeating.



> Weiteres Beispiel: Zu Beginn hörte man "Oho, ICC-Trash, da muss man aufpassen!".


Mit was für Gruppen bist du ICC gegangen? Erster Abend nach dem ICC Patch, Boss 1-4 Clear mit zwei Wipes bei Saurfang...ohne Taktik zu kennen, und nein, wir waren nicht PdK25 hc equipped...ilvl 245 im Durchschnitt. Erster Kommentar unseres Maintanks: "lol, der Trash hier is auch nur zum Reputation farmen gut...witz sowas inner endgameini"


----------



## Sortus (6. Oktober 2010)

Sorzarra wenn man deine Texte liest, kann man dich nur unsympathisch finden, also sowas selbstgerechtes und herablassendes muss ich selten hier lesen... Wenn dir wow nicht gefällt und es viel zu einfach ist etc. pp. warum spielst du es dann?

Da sind mir die Flamer und Hater (bist eigentlich auch, nur auf anderem Niveau) lieber


----------



## Lari (6. Oktober 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Du wirst mich auch nicht belehren können solange du Dinge schreibst die Schlicht und ergreifend falsch sind. Zitat von WoWHead.com zum Ritual of the Sword:
> 
> "An uninterruptable cast that channels for 25 seconds while 3 adds stun you for the duration. Teleports victim to the alter. She will be in the air during the time, can still be attacked by range. *Hits for about 9k and leaves a strong DoT*. Seems to be able to hit multiple targets, friendly or enemy. Avoided by killing the adds to remove the stun and getting out of the way of the sword."
> Das wichtigste steht in fett. Wo genau siehst du da eine Death Mechanic? Ich bin selbst, mit mehreren Chars, in allen Gearlagen schon vom Schwert getroffen worden. Wenn der Healer nicht schläft überlebt man es locker.
> Source: http://www.wowhead.c...=48276#comments



Dazu Hordeguides:


> In diesem Moment erhebt sich Svala in die Luft, es erscheinen drei Ritualkanalisierer um den Altar und paralysieren den betroffenen Spieler, während ein gewaltiges Schwert auf ihn hinab schwebt. Der Vorgang dauert acht Sekunden an. In dieser Zeit müssen alle Spieler ihre Angriffe voll auf die Ritualkanalisierer konzentrieren und diese so schnell wie möglich töten bevor der gefesselte getötet wird.



Ist auch völlig egal, das Ding tötet Spieler.




> Wrong is still wrong, even after repeating.


Spielst du Beta? Oder ziehst du all deine Infos aus den Videos?
Wenn ich mir Videos angucke, dann sehe ich zumeist, wie der Heiler es vergimpt. Die Gruppe geht ganz gemütlich zu Grunde. Dazu kommt, dass sie zum Teil undergeared sind und der Boss eben neu ist. Da sieht nichts, aber wirklich nichts übermäßig hart aus.



> Mit was für Gruppen bist du ICC gegangen? Erster Abend nach dem ICC Patch, Boss 1-4 Clear mit zwei Wipes bei Saurfang...ohne Taktik zu kennen, und nein, wir waren nicht PdK25 hc equipped...ilvl 245 im Durchschnitt. Erster Kommentar unseres Maintanks: "lol, der Trash hier is auch nur zum Reputation farmen gut...witz sowas inner endgameini"


Ich rede auch vom anspruchsvollen Trash, zum Beispiel Blutflügel, Stinki und der andere Hund da. Dort sind etliche Leute gewiped. Ich weiß, du wirst mir jetzt gleich erzählen, wie toll du und deine Gilde da durch gekommen sind, Fakt ist, der Trash war zu Beginn für viele anspruchsvoll.

Ruckzuck werden die Cata Heros ausgelutscht sein. Es wird genau so kommen. Beim ersten mal werden ein paar Leute sterben, weil es neu ist, danach läuft man da so durch. Vor allem mit Leuten, die in der ICC Hero rumgelaufen sind werden die Heros was fürn hohlen Zahn.
Da kann man sich noch so oft einreden, wie schwer sie doch sein sollen.


----------



## MayoAmok (6. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Spielst du Beta? Oder ziehst du all deine Infos aus den Videos?
> Wenn ich mir Videos angucke, dann sehe ich zumeist, wie der Heiler es vergimpt. Die Gruppe geht ganz gemütlich zu Grunde. Dazu kommt, dass sie zum Teil undergeared sind und der Boss eben neu ist. Da sieht nichts, aber wirklich nichts übermäßig hart aus.



Wenn du auf die Totalbiscuit-Videos anspielst: Der Heiler spielt in einer der besten Gilden weltweit. Da ist nix mit Gimpen. 

Wenn ich das neue Prinzip richtig verstehe, soll es in Zukunft so funktionieren, dass der Heiler genausoviel heilen kann, wie der Tank Schaden erleidet. 

Sollten dann aber noch ein paar DDs zusätzlich und unnötig auf die Mütze kriegen, weil sie nicht aufpassen und irgendwo drin stehenbleiben, ist es schnell Schluss mit Mana und somit auch Schluss mit Heilung.


----------



## MasterCrain (6. Oktober 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Wenn du auf die Totalbiscuit-Videos anspielst: Der Heiler spielt in einer der besten Gilden weltweit. Da ist nix mit Gimpen.
> 
> Wenn ich das neue Prinzip richtig verstehe, soll es in Zukunft so funktionieren, dass der Heiler genausoviel heilen kann, wie der Tank Schaden erleidet.
> 
> Sollten dann aber noch ein paar DDs zusätzlich und unnötig auf die Mütze kriegen, weil sie nicht aufpassen und irgendwo drin stehenbleiben, ist es schnell Schluss mit Mana und somit auch Schluss mit Heilung.



Das passiert iwie bei jedem Addon, Neue inis sollen total hart werden und die leute wundern sich warum es ca 3 monate später zum durchgerushe wird.
Die Cata Heros sind auf Frische 85er mit non Hero cata EQ ausgelegt (logischerweise sonst wären sie ja am anfang gar nicht zu schaffen) zu dieser Zeit sind sie also knackig und anstregend. Sobald man Raideq ist hat sich das aber erledigt, dann wird durchgeruscht (während es für frisch 85er weiterhin schwer bleibt, aber dank dem Dungenfinder kommen sie in Grp mit übereq und haben daher auch keine Probleme), 
Einzige lösung: Mit jedem neuen Raid content müssen neue Heros eingeführt werden die vom schwierigkeitsgrad auf den alten Raidcontent ausgelegt sind (Siehe die 3 Lich king inzen) Mann sollte als Raideq Spieler nicht gezwungen sein alte Heros abzugrasen (Wie heute die 2 Frostembleme für eine Hero) dann treiben sich auch nur leute in den heros rum die da auch was verloren haben und es bleibt für diese anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Derulu (6. Oktober 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Einzige lösung: Mit jedem neuen Raid content müssen neue Heros eingeführt werden die vom schwierigkeitsgrad auf den alten Raidcontent ausgelegt sind (Siehe die 3 Lich king inzen) Mann sollte als Raideq Spieler nicht gezwungen sein alte Heros abzugrasen (Wie heute die 2 Frostembleme für eine Hero) dann treiben sich auch nur leute in den heros rum die da auch was verloren haben und es bleibt für diese anspruchsvoll.



Und genau DAS ist mit Cata auch geplant  oder war zumindest mal geplant


----------



## Kotnik (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde es echt faszinierend, wie Manche das Totschlagargument "Is doch nur ein SPiel" als Ausrede benutzen, um komplett hirnlos und ohne Konzentration bei der Sache zu sein. Immer wenn was schief läuft aus purer Dummheit und mangelnder Konzentration wird dieses Null-Argument vorgeschoben. Schön, es ist ein Spiel, bzw wegen des Zeitaufwands meist eher ein Hobby. Aber auch bei einem Spiel passe ich auf und möchte gewinnen, bzw Spaß daran haben. Wenn ich Schach oder auch nur Mensch ärgere dich nicht spiele, schau ich doch auch nicht einfach in die Luft und lass meine Hände zufällige Dinge anstellen. Wenn ich da versage auf grund mangelnder Konzantration ist das doch auch frustrierend.

Fakt ist: Spielzeit ist auch echte Zeit. Es mag ein virtuelles Vergnügen sein, doch die Zeit ist auch im vielzitierten RL vergangen. An dieser Stelle taucht auch öfters mal das wirklich hanebüchen dämliche HArtz-IV-"Argument" auf. (Alle die sich reinhängen, sind 24/7-Spieler, die eh HartzIV empfangen und den ganzen Tag Zeit haben). Darauf will ich gar nicht erst eingehen. JEdem, der länger als 5 Sekunden darüber nachdenkt, wird der logische Fehler auffallen. Viel Spaß beim nachdenken.


Um mal mit Total Biscuit (www.cynicalbrit.com) zu sprechen: Bitte nerft das SPiel nicht auf mein Niveau herunter, gebt mir die Möglichkeit, mich auf das SChwierigkeitslevel des SPiels hinaufzuspielen, sprich zu üben und zu trainieren! Egal, welches Spiel ich sonst spiele, wenn ich einfach /god eingebe oder wie in Prince of Persia per se nicht sterben kann, mag das vordergründig weniger Frust erzeugen, aber letztendlich rächt sich das doch, weil das Erfolgserlebnis irgendwie ausbleibt oder einen schalen Nachgeschmack bekommt. 

Wer jetzt sagt, dass er doch bitte in seiner teuren Freizeit nicht auch noch in WoW denken oder sich konzentrieren will, dem lege ich nahe, dass man bunte Bildchen auch woanders an sich vorbeiziehen lassen kann. Passive, hirnlose Berieselung bietet zB auch das Fernsehen. Seht doch fern und spielt nicht WoW, wenn ihr euch nicht konzentrieren wollt. Und das ist jetzt kein arrogantes PSeudo-Pro-Gelaber, sondern einfach nur der Wunsch nach einem Spiel, das einen etwas fordert und KOnzentration, FIngerfertgigkeit und gruppen-Zusammenspiel erfordert. Wenn mir das alles zu viel ist, ja meine Güte, warum spiel ich dann ein MMORPG? Frag ich mich. Darauf konnte mir noch keiner eine schlüssige Antwort geben. Wenn ich T10.5 in den A*** geblasen bekomme und Arthas per Knopfdruck von alleine liegt (Dramatization!), worin liegt der REiz des Spiels? Bitte erklärt mir das!


----------



## schwarza (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich wiederhole mich nochmal, für die die glauben, Cata wird dauerhaft schwerer als WotLK sein.

Das Video, welches auf den ersten Seiten gepostet wurde, zeigt mir keine Fähigkeit, die mit besseren Gear nicht einfacher lösbar ist bzw. total einfach wird.

Der Boss ist ein DamageEncounter - schnell auf 66% kloppen und Fesseln lösen - und besseres Gear gleich mehr Damage und auch mehr Heilung.

Wie man jetzt aus einem BetaVideo oder aus eigenen Erfahrungen mit schlechten Gear darauf schließen kann, daß Cata jetzt so viel toller wird wird weil schwerer, ist mir unklar.

Denkt mal über eins nach:
Wenn Blizz Bosse in Inis einführen würde, die auch mit guten oder top Gear sehr schnell tödlich sind, weniger wegen Movement sondern wegen prozentualen Schaden den man bekommt und nicht Absoluten, dann würden sie sich selbst keinen Gefallen machen.
Die wollen Geld einnehmen und da geht es darum, daß jeder den Content mit einem kleinen Zeitaufwand meistern kann.

Wichtig finde ich eher die Auskunft, daß man über Inis kein top equip mehr farmen kann, sondern nur über Raids. Damit fällt dieses ich muß jeden Tag meine Daily machen sehr schnell weg. Denn das ist nervig!
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad in Inis interessiert doch keinen, klar am Anfang wird der erstmal knackiger werden, aber entweder neues Gear macht die Ini lächerlich oder die Bosse werden generft.

Sobald man aber die ersten Raids angeht und auch cleart werden die Inis locker, dann kommt neuer Content-Patch und dann gibts wieder 3 neue Inis die knackig sind und so dreht sich das Spiel im Kreis und beschäftigt uns Alle.


----------



## Lari (6. Oktober 2010)

Was noch dazu kommt und hier kaum angesprochen wurde: Es wird ohne Addons gespielt.
Es gibt keine Timer, die Spieler spielen mit neuen Bedingungen bei ihrer Skillung.

Sobald all das wieder "normal" ist ists vorbei mit den "schweren" Instanzen. Ist ja nicht mehr lang bis zum Release, und dann werden wir es sehen


----------



## madmurdock (6. Oktober 2010)

Warum soll tanken btw schwerer werden? Gibts keine Weihne, DnD, Lolwave etc mehr? Ich mein Fokusdmg, ok, aber gegen die Healaggro sollte es ja trotzdem reichen?


----------



## Derulu (6. Oktober 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Warum soll tanken btw schwerer werden? Gibts keine Weihne, DnD, Lolwave etc mehr? Ich mein Fokusdmg, ok, aber gegen die Healaggro sollte es ja trotzdem reichen?



Dazu das was Ghostcrawler heute zum AOE tanking sagte
_
[...] Right. If you are trying to AE tank and a bad dps is attacking the wrong target and dies, we call that justice. If you are trying to AE tank and a healer pulls aggo, then threat generation is just too low and we need to buff it. (*Source*)_


----------



## Kaldy (6. Oktober 2010)

Reaper2004 schrieb:


> es gibt viele unterschiedliche arten von spielern
> 
> 1. mimimi zu schwer nerf pls
> 
> ...




Jo, was soll ich dazu sagen...? 

100 pro richtig !!


----------



## Jubudoo (6. Oktober 2010)

Lenay schrieb:


> Zumindest trennt sich dann seid langem vielleicht mal wieder die Spreu vom Weizen , ich freu mich drauf  .



Warum wird so oft behauptet, dass sich die Spreu nicht vom Weizen getrennt hat? also die Pros waren halt die, die Algalon, LK HM und Anubarak HM und so schnell down hatten oder nicht? Auf mich hat es nie den Eindruck gemacht, dass jeder Idiot schon den aktuellen Raid im HM clear hatte. Auf meinem Realm steht LK HM 25 auf Hordenseite noch


----------



## Darkblood-666 (6. Oktober 2010)

Ob es fordernder wird oder nicht.. erst ist alles toll und dann wird gemeckert.
Ob Blizzard aus fehlern gelernt hat.. sie werden sicher neue machen, gehört nunmal dazu.
Ob Wotlk ein mieses Addon war.. mir hat es über lange strecken spass gemacht, nur das zählt. 

Meine subjektive Meinung derzeit ist jedenfalls nicht das Wotlk absolut Müll war und auch BC wird niemals meine Lieblingsphase in WoW gewesen sein.
Classic war nicht zu toppen was aber wohl vorallem daran lag dass alles Neu und unverbraucht war.

Ich hoffe Cataclysm macht mir zumindest ein paar Monate lang mehr freude als es Wotlk tat, dann hat sichs schon ausgezahlt.


----------



## Su-Si (6. Oktober 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Die Cata Heros sind auf Frische 85er mit non Hero cata EQ ausgelegt (logischerweise sonst wären sie ja am anfang gar nicht zu schaffen)



Ehrlich gesagt finde ich das gar nicht logisch. Logisch für mich wäre es, wenn die Inis so ausgelegt wären, dass man am Anfang eben nur in die normalen Inis kommt und erst mit besserem (Cata-) Gear in die Hero-Versionen. Warum sollte man sofort in die Hero-Inis gehen können und die normalen Inis überspringen? Wozu dann Hero? Dann würde auch nur eine Instanz-Version ausreichen.


Ich glaube zwar auch, dass es so ähnlich sein wird, aber ich finds weder logisch noch erstrebenswert...


----------



## Knallkörper (6. Oktober 2010)

hmmm... also ich hab die erfahrung gemacht, dass die Spieler mit größten Klappe immer "failen" ob es nun im Spiel oder im wahren Leben ist!


Flame on.


mfg der Casual


----------



## Normira (6. Oktober 2010)

Das ganze Gerede um schwer oder nicht, böser Casual oder was weiss ich was geht für mich irgendwie am Thema vorbei.
Mit fordernder kann ich leben als Wort, aber für mich siehts einfach so aus.
Ich hab mit meiner Klasse XY jede Menge Fähigkeiten, mehr als 1,2,3,4,4,4,2,3,4,4,4 Rota und in den Halbschlaf gehen dabei.
Und die Instanzen sollten so gestaltet sein, dass man möglichs viele (sinnvolle) dieser Fähigkeiten dort in Absprache und Zusammenspiel mit den anderen 4 Leuten die dabei sind einsetzen muss. Damit wird das Spiel nicht schwerer an sich sondern fordert nur, dass man sich ein wenig mit seiner Klasse und seinen Fähigkeiten auskennt und nicht nur die "4" Knöppe die Schaden machen. Dazu kann auch Targets markieren und in Reihenfolge wegnuken was es auch nicht schwerer sondern nur koordinierter macht.
In 3 Gruppen springen, Weihe schmeissen und dann mit Irreführung/Schurkenhandel bomben kann auch meine Oma wenn ich ihr sag wo die Knöppe sind und die is 89. Da gehört nichts zu, das is kein Spielen und kein Verständnis seiner Klasse. Die Inis sollen von mir aus auch für die Casuals machbar sein, aber dann bitte nur wenn sie auch ihre Klasse bissel beherrschen. Wie hier schon gesagt wurde sollen die Instanzen als Einstieg für den Raid dienen. Und die Generation LK hat leider bewiesen wie sie das tun. Gar nicht.
Ich hab Magier gesehen die in Naxx den ersten Boss im Spinnenflügel mit Blizzard angreifen, Hexertwinks die in Low-Inis nur Feuerregen in ihrer Schadensliste stehen haben und Leute die bei Todeswisper ihre CC Aufgaben net hinbekommen haben weil sie es noch nie benutzen mussten höchstens weil der Pinguin ja so niedlich ist. Probiert jetzt mal wo ICC 10?? Monate da is random PDK 25er mitm Twink zu gehen. Wenn mal ne Gruppe den ersten Boss schafft und sich net nach 2 Stunden auflöst weil er nicht legbar ist, dann ist das schon nen Feiertag.
Sicher kennen auch einige das Problem Nachwuchs für die 25er zu finden - da nimmt man Leute auf Testraids mit die denken sie sind dafür geeignet und einer ist schlimmer als der andere. Und ich spiele in keiner Top Gilde. Wir sind ne durchschnittliche Gilde auf nem mitteprächtigen Server die mit Schichtarbeiten, Familien usw. jede Woche wieder schauen muss, dass sie ihre zwei 25er Termine voll bekommt. Und selbst unseren Ansprüchen (die nicht hoch sind) genügen sehr viele Spieler der Generation LK nicht.
Und ich glaub nichtmals, dass sie dadran Schuld sind oder zu doof. Ich hab mit BC angefangen WOW zu spielen mit 2 weiteren. Und wir waren am Anfang richtig scheiße. Wir sind zu dritt nach Zu Farak rein weil da ja stand bis zu 5 Leute. Von Heiler und Tank hatten wir bis dahin noch nicht wirklich was gehört. 
Dann kamen die ganzen BC Inis und man musste echt mal einen Teil der Fähigkeiten die seine Klasse hat benutzten und erlernen sie zu benutzen. Und genau das fehlte in Wotlk komplett. Das gezwungene erlernen seiner Klasse. Das ist das Problem. Und genau deshalb hoffe ich das die Inis wieder in diese Richtung gestaltet werden. Gebt auch den "Casuals" die Chance ihre Klasse lernen zu müssen.


Ahso und bevor hier wieder einer meckert: EDIT: Ich zähl mich, da ich in keiner Top-Gilde spiele, auch zu Casuals aber ich durfte (musste) damals meine Klasse noch lernen ;-)


----------



## Krantoss (6. Oktober 2010)

Normira schrieb:


> Das ganze Gerede um schwer oder nicht, böser Casual oder was weiss ich was geht für mich irgendwie am Thema vorbei.
> Mit fordernder kann ich leben als Wort, aber für mich siehts einfach so aus.
> Ich hab mit meiner Klasse XY jede Menge Fähigkeiten, mehr als 1,2,3,4,4,4,2,3,4,4,4 Rota und in den Halbschlaf gehen dabei.
> Und die Instanzen sollten so gestaltet sein, dass man möglichs viele (sinnvolle) dieser Fähigkeiten dort in Absprache und Zusammenspiel mit den anderen 4 Leuten die dabei sind einsetzen muss. Damit wird das Spiel nicht schwerer an sich sondern fordert nur, dass man sich ein wenig mit seiner Klasse und seinen Fähigkeiten auskennt und nicht nur die "4" Knöppe die Schaden machen. Dazu kann auch Targets markieren und in Reihenfolge wegnuken was es auch nicht schwerer sondern nur koordinierter macht.
> ...




Dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.  
Kann mich noch gut erinnern, wie meine ersten Geh Versuche waren vor 5 Jahren zu Release. 
Meine erste Ini waren die Dead Mines, und wenn du ne Gruppe hast die von allem kein Plan hat (wir hatten zum Glück nen Tank und nen Heiler dabei , wobei es damals bei uns noch Plattenträger bzw. Schwere Rüssi Träger hieß ^^ ), dann warst du da auch schon Mal 5 Std am Stück drinn und man hat gemerkt wie die Leute (mich eingeschlossen) begriffen haben ihre Klasse zu spielen. Zumindest ein wenig


----------



## OnkelPle (6. Oktober 2010)

Kurz: NEIN - WERDEN SIE NICHT! Bis Cata rauskommt, haben so viele Betatester rumgeweint, dass sie mit ihren alten lvl 80 WotLK Items keinen lvl 85 Instanzkram packen, so das Blizzard reagieren wird. Für die restlichen Nerfs werden dann die anderen Spieler sorgen, sobald Cata draußen ist.

Es wird nie wieder schwerer werden, weil sonst zu viele Leute abhauen, die Zeiten sind gegessen. Hardcore gab es nur die ersten 2 Jahre und das wars dann. Gut, vielleicht noch der Sonnenbrunnen in BC, der Rest ist *sorry* Pipi.

Zur Zeit ist Cata deswegen "zu schwer" weil man noch nicht das passende Equip bekommt. Man muss nur lange genug weinen um das zu bekommen, was man will. Funktioniert schon seit der Kindheit (bei den meisten) und in Cata wird die Tradition weitergeführt. Auch wenn es vielleicht jetzt noch nicht so ist: Es wird kommen!

Ich bin seit kurz nach Release von WOW dabei und ich habe schon ne Menge gesehen - Jetzt bin ich in der Beta und alles ist Einsteigerfreundlicher denn je - ab 80 wird es dann wohl bald auch leichter sein als zum derzeitigen Standpunkt der Beta.


----------



## madmurdock (6. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Dazu das was Ghostcrawler heute zum AOE tanking sagte
> _
> [...] Right. If you are trying to AE tank and a bad dps is attacking the wrong target and dies, we call that justice. If you are trying to AE tank and a healer pulls aggo, then threat generation is just too low and we need to buff it. (*Source*)_



Was soll mir das nun sagen? Ne sinnvolle Antwort waer hier gewesen, dass man (wenn man aoe tankt) x Threat aufbaut, der DD / Heiler, aber x+y bzw x-y an Threat aufbaut. Ich bin durch dein "Zitat" kein bisschen schlauer. Und Aoe Tanken ist auch nur leicht in Wotl, wenn die DDs auch AOE Styles benutzen. Als DD zieh ich natuerlich auch gegen einen Wotl Tank Aggro, wenn ich Single/Fokus Dmg mache, egal wie "gut" der Tank ist, wenn man bei so ner simplen Style Prio List, die einem GCD unterliegt, davon sprechen mag.


----------



## DaScAn (6. Oktober 2010)

Normira schrieb:


> Das ganze Gerede um schwer oder nicht, böser Casual oder was weiss ich was geht für mich irgendwie am Thema vorbei.
> Mit fordernder kann ich leben als Wort, aber für mich siehts einfach so aus.
> Ich hab mit meiner Klasse XY jede Menge Fähigkeiten, mehr als 1,2,3,4,4,4,2,3,4,4,4 Rota und in den Halbschlaf gehen dabei.
> Und die Instanzen sollten so gestaltet sein, dass man möglichs viele (sinnvolle) dieser Fähigkeiten dort in Absprache und Zusammenspiel mit den anderen 4 Leuten die dabei sind einsetzen muss. Damit wird das Spiel nicht schwerer an sich sondern fordert nur, dass man sich ein wenig mit seiner Klasse und seinen Fähigkeiten auskennt und nicht nur die "4" Knöppe die Schaden machen. Dazu kann auch Targets markieren und in Reihenfolge wegnuken was es auch nicht schwerer sondern nur koordinierter macht.
> ...



Sehr guter text.
Danke dir.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (6. Oktober 2010)

Normira schrieb:


> Das ganze Gerede um schwer oder nicht, böser Casual oder was weiss ich was geht für mich irgendwie am Thema vorbei.
> Mit fordernder kann ich leben als Wort, aber für mich siehts einfach so aus.
> Ich hab mit meiner Klasse XY jede Menge Fähigkeiten, mehr als 1,2,3,4,4,4,2,3,4,4,4 Rota und in den Halbschlaf gehen dabei.
> Und die Instanzen sollten so gestaltet sein, dass man möglichs viele (sinnvolle) dieser Fähigkeiten dort in Absprache und Zusammenspiel mit den anderen 4 Leuten die dabei sind einsetzen muss. Damit wird das Spiel nicht schwerer an sich sondern fordert nur, dass man sich ein wenig mit seiner Klasse und seinen Fähigkeiten auskennt und nicht nur die "4" Knöppe die Schaden machen. Dazu kann auch Targets markieren und in Reihenfolge wegnuken was es auch nicht schwerer sondern nur koordinierter macht.
> ...



Ja wahrlich ein grandioser Text der sehr viel Wahrheit enthält und von mir mal ein + für bodenständigkeit und überlegtes argumentieren bekommt.
Der Aussage dass Neueinsteiger einfach nicht mehr genug gefordert werden sich mit ausreichend Kentniss ihrer Klasse zu versorgen stimme ich 100%ig zu und ergänze ausserdem dass es wenig hilfreich ist diese Spieler zu beleidigen statt ihnen Hilfe anzubieten.


----------



## Kovacs (6. Oktober 2010)

eben, genau das ist der Punkt. Wer weiß wie seine Klasse funktioniert und als Gruppe spielen kann, findet es evtl. nicht mal schwerer, aber das Spiel macht wieder Spass. Das abspulen der MAXDMG rota (tankrota, healrota, am besten auf 1-Knopf Makro was auch immer) war so unglaublich langweilig und überhaupt nicht motivierend. Es fehlten eben genau solche Mechaniken, wie sie bis BC üblich waren. 
Zu dem unverbesserlichen "ich zieh bereits heute gegen jeden Tank aggro mit meiner Standardrota": genau darum geht es: nix rota abspulen ... antanken, marks beachten, dmg STOP, manchmal gar keinen Schaden nur ein Target im cc halten, etc.
Ist auch nicht schwerer als 1-2-3-1-2-3 MAXDPS rota, nur anders


----------



## Turican (6. Oktober 2010)

Kinder wissen doch garnicht was Casual bedeutet.
Auch ein Wenigspieler kann genau so gut spielen wie andere.Zeitfaktor hat nichts mit Können zu tun.


----------



## madmurdock (6. Oktober 2010)

Turican schrieb:


> Kinder wissen doch garnicht was Casual bedeutet.
> Auch ein Wenigspieler kann genau so gut spielen wie andere.Zeitfaktor hat nichts mit Können zu tun.



Ja, die Ungenauigkeit diesbezueglich resultiert aber daher, dass man mehr Begriffe fuer die verschiedenenen "Spielerarten" einfuehren muesste; ergo man muesste mehr Definitionen schaffen. Und da die Mehrheit der Comm schon damit ueberfordert ist ein Wort richtig zu uebersetzten und dies schon total falsch interpretiert, werden sie erst recht ueberfordert sein, wenn man da 7 neue "Typen" einfuehrt, die es exakter beschreiben. :>


----------



## Malokos (6. Oktober 2010)

Su-Si schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt finde ich das gar nicht logisch. Logisch für mich wäre es, wenn die Inis so ausgelegt wären, dass man am Anfang eben nur in die normalen Inis kommt und erst mit besserem (Cata-) Gear in die Hero-Versionen. Warum sollte man sofort in die Hero-Inis gehen können und die normalen Inis überspringen? Wozu dann Hero? Dann würde auch nur eine Instanz-Version ausreichen.



Doch es ist logisch, du hast es nur falsch verstanden  Weil es ging in dem Zitat nur darum, dass man ERST die normale Ini macht und DANN mit dem Equip aus der Ini das ganze auf heroisch probiert. So steht es im Zitat und nicht anders.

Ich persönlich für meinen Teil hoffe, dass Cataclysm wieder an BC rankommt vonner Schwierigkeit. Wenn man dort Ahnung von seiner Klasse hatte, war es auch garnicht SO schwer. Ich war damals vom Raidprogress in Mount Hyjal. Es war einfach cool vorher die Pre machen zu müssen und Höhle des Schlangenschreins sowie Festung der Stürme machen zu müssen. Ich weiß noch als die alte HExe das erstemal ins Gras (oder eben Stein^^) gebissen hat. Das waren Momente, die man heute bestimmt auch noch hat. Klar ist der Lichking oder Professor oder jeder andere Gildeninterne Firstkill n geiles Ereignis, aber Respekt bringt er dir nicht unbedingt ein, außer es war auch Gildenextern, also realmweit, der erste/zweite/dritte.


----------



## RedShirt (7. Oktober 2010)

Malokos schrieb:


> Das waren Momente, die man heute bestimmt auch noch hat. Klar ist der Lichking oder Professor oder jeder andere Gildeninterne Firstkill n geiles Ereignis, aber Respekt bringt er dir nicht unbedingt ein, außer es war auch Gildenextern, also realmweit, der erste/zweite/dritte.



Nicht alle wollen ingame Anerkennung für Ihre Leistungen.

Einige stellen den Anspruch an sich selbst, und sind damit zufrieden.
Auch, wenn grad keiner zuschaut.


----------



## Derulu (7. Oktober 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Nicht alle wollen ingame Anerkennung für Ihre Leistungen.
> 
> Einige stellen den Anspruch an sich selbst, und sind damit zufrieden.
> Auch, wenn grad keiner zuschaut.



/sign..aber sowas von


----------



## qqqqq942 (7. Oktober 2010)

Turican schrieb:


> 5er sind was?
> richtig
> Einstiegsinstanzen
> dürfen die schwer sein ?
> ...





Mace schrieb:


> generation lich king?
> aller anfang sollte schwer sein und das ist auch gut so.



Erstens das und zweitens geht es hier um HEROS und die DÜRFEN nicht leicht sein(wie sie es bei LK waren).
Wenn du einfache Innis möchtest geh in die nh´s, die man mit cat auch endlich brauchen wird.

Danke


----------



## Layasanya (7. Oktober 2010)

hi,

also ich hoffe um ehrlich zu sein auch das das neue addon wieder etwas anspruchsvoller wird.....
bei mir am Server war in nordend schnell die Stufe erreicht wo man nur noch "bombend" durch die ini lief 
und nicht mahl mehr Zeit zum looten hatte 

-.-

selbst wenn man am Anfang in den neuen Instanzen wipen sollte, wäre mir das immer noch lieber als ein
"kurzer Spurt" durch den Vortexgipfel!

ich spiele auch die beta und finde die Schwierigkeitsstufe im Moment eig. ganz ok.

Man erkennt sehr schnell wer seine klasse spielen kann und wer nicht.

Für die die glauben sie könnten sich ja "durchfuschen".... spätestens in der ersten Hero werdet ihr dann merken das ihr dort fehl am Platz seid den der erste Mob wird dann dank euch (des unfähigen Spielers) not gedrungen einen wipe hinlegen!

Alleine auch wie oben erwähnt, wäre es einfach wieder mal schön schwere Inis zu erleben wie z.B.: Hero Arka, das war mal was!



Klar werden dann wieder viele meckern, aber Leute… ihr bekommt eure GP echt schnell zusammen   und man kann sich ja auch noch Sachen schneidern/schmieden/ledern lassen so ist’s ja nicht….





Und wer jetzt behauptet das es zu anstrengend wäre sich die paar Punkte oder Mats zusammen zu farmen, naja der sollte dann evtl. doch lieber auf ein andres spiel wechseln (sry meine Meinung)



In diesem Sinne:



Blizzard bitte bitte lass es anspruchsvoller!!!



Sonst könnt ihr auch bei einer Charakter neu Erstellung direkt ein fertigen 85 hinsetzten der voll equipt ist ;D





Lg Laya


----------



## Akium (7. Oktober 2010)

Jubudoo schrieb:


> Auf meinem Realm steht LK HM 25 auf Hordenseite noch



Jo. Dafür schaffen aber 55 verschiedene Raids auf jedem Server 11/12 . Man kann nicht das gesamte Raidgeschehen an Arthas HM festmachen. 
Desweiteren hat auch nicht jeder Lust monatelang Arthas zu tryen.. Insbesonders über die gesamten Sommermonate hinweg. Das ist selbst einigen guten Spielern schlicht und ergreifend zu blöd. 
Die Schwierigkeitskurve in ICC ist vollkommen daneben. 
Ganz davon ab... HM-Konzept. Was soll der Käse ? 
Da rennt man drei/vier Monate durch den Normalcontent, und soll dann nochmal 8 Monate HM machen. Also ein Jahr 2-3 x die Woche ICC ?? Am besten nochmal im 10er ?? 
Nur weil im HM dem Boss plötzlich Flammen ausm Hintern schlagen, ist es trotzdem nach ner Weile extrem fad. 


Was mittlerweile an Leuten in ICC rumrennt ist nicht mehr feierlich. Von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung. Habe schon im Frühsommer aufgehört zu raiden, weil es da schon absehbar war. 
Kein Bock mehr. Da trifft man fähigere Leute beim Twinken und nem Run durch die Schwarzfelstiefen, als man teilweise in ICC antrifft.
Aus meinem damaligen Raid gibts einige, die locker flockig irgendwo 11/12 machen, vor Monaten aber eher unangenehm aufgefallen sind, weil sie sobald sie ne billige Spezialaufgabe wie z.B. "unterbrechen" bekamen, es immer in die Hose ging. 

In BC konnte man noch lange Zeit sich in Kara beschäftigen, noch lange relativ anspruchsvoll in Zul Aman raiden. Meinetwegen mit Twinks... 

In WoLk sammel ich 6 Wochen Marken, und lass mir 3 Teile craften, und gehe nach ICC. Der Rest liegt brach. ICC fast ein Jahr lang. Sry. 
Nach 6-7 Monaten hab ich keinen Bock mehr auf immer die selbe Soße. Da ist mir vollkommen egal ob Arthas im HM noch steht. 
Andere Inhalte bietet das Game aber nicht. 

Die unteren Raids liegen selbst für Twinks brach, weil man sich in den ICC 5ern und paar Marken, locker flockig ICC25 ready machen kann. 
Dazu diese mehr als dämliche Archavons Kammer. 
Das Endcontent T-Set auf Glücksbasis in Vollendung der Facerollraids. 

WoLk war gelinde gesagt ein Schuß in den Ofen. Ein Jahr ICC...*gähn* . Die Voraussetzung für ICC ... 6 Wochen Marken farmen. Das kanns nicht sein. 
Ganz egal ob der blöde Arthas im HM noch steht oder nicht. 



PS: Wegen Schwierigkeitsgrad. Gestern wurde die Catalysm-Tankaggro auf 200 % angehoben. Es deutet alles darauf hin, dass es unterm Strich genauso wie in WoLK wird.


----------



## Toxxical (7. Oktober 2010)

Akium schrieb:


> PS: Wegen Schwierigkeitsgrad. Gestern wurde die Catalysm-Tankaggro auf 200 % angehoben. Es deutet alles darauf hin, dass es unterm Strich genauso wie in WoLK wird.




Also doch zu früh gefreut?
Wahrscheinlich musste Blizzard befürchten das zu viele Leute abhauen...


----------



## Jugga (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe doch, dass Cata so schwer wird wie Bc und dass es genauso aufwenig sein wird an Eq zu kommen wie in Bc. 

Ich will kein Wotlk2 !!!


----------



## Hamburgperle (7. Oktober 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nein, die waren nicht schwer im Vergleich zu BC ^^



Welche 5er Instanz ist denn bitte schwer in BC? Und es geht hier um 5er Instanzen!

Ich bin auf LvL 67 mit meinem Druiden, spiele den nur über Ini´s und habe von BC die ersten Inis alle durch ... Höllenfeuerbollwerk, Blutkessel, Sklavenunterkünfte, Tiefensumpf, Managruft ... Wo macht nen Boss bitte was anderes als nach ca. 45 Sek zu sterben?

Dies ist der erste Char den ich in Instanzen levele die anderen 80er habe ich alle solo hochgezogen, von daher fehlt mir etwas der Vergleich. Aber ich habe von der ersten Instanz (Flammenschlund) bis zur gestrigen (Managruft) nichts gesehen, was nicht mit "3 Gruppen zusammen ziehen und bomben" erledigt werden konnte.

So long


----------



## Lari (7. Oktober 2010)

Akium schrieb:


> Da rennt man drei/vier Monate durch den Normalcontent, und soll dann nochmal 8 Monate HM machen. Also ein Jahr 2-3 x die Woche ICC ?? Am besten nochmal im 10er ??



Genau deswegen habe ich im Mai aufgehört  War mir einfach zu fad so lange in einer Instanz 3 x die Woche rumzuhängen.
Mit Cataclysm steig ich eventuell wieder eine zeitlang ein. Mal gucken


----------



## Hamburgperle (7. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Genau deswegen habe ich im Mai aufgehört  War mir einfach zu fad so lange in einer Instanz 3 x die Woche rumzuhängen.
> Mit Cataclysm steig ich eventuell wieder eine zeitlang ein. Mal gucken




Genau deswegen habe ich meinen Druiden angefangen ;-) Ich konnte ICC echt net mehr sehen .. 3 oder 4 x die Wochen immer wieder ... da war Flammenschlund doch mal ne Abwechslung.


----------



## J_0_T (7. Oktober 2010)

Schwer... naja n ur ein begriff... es wird halb nur schwer bis man gelernt hat was man kann un es auch einsetzen wird.


In der art wie dieser kleine Strip :


----------



## Hamburgperle (7. Oktober 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Nicht alle wollen ingame Anerkennung für Ihre Leistungen.
> 
> Einige stellen den Anspruch an sich selbst, und sind damit zufrieden.
> Auch, wenn grad keiner zuschaut.



Das sind leider die allerwenigsten! Die, die hier rumweinen "alles zu leicht" wollen wie in Classic anhand ihrer Schultern wieder am Brunnen von Dala als der Knaller erkannt werden. Das ist der springende Punkt, den nur keiner ehrlich zugibt. Nun sind sie graue Masse und das tut weh.

Bei uns auf Hordenseite ist es genau, wie ein Kollege hier vorher schon schrieb: eine Gilde hat den LK im 25er HM down, trotz des 30 % buffs. Meine Gilde hat den LK im 25er NH seid genau 4 Wochen down ... auch erst mit dem 30% Buff geschafft. Gestern Abend fiel der LK im 10ner HM das erste MAL! Wat eine Freude. Wir sind ne ganz normale "Abends zusammen Grillen gehen"- Truppe aus Schichtarbeitern, Studenten, Hausfrauen etc. ... die auch im RL ab und an was zusammen unternehmen. 

Was will ich damit sagen? 

Dass es auf unserem Server (beide Fraktionen) vllt. 10 Gilden gibt, die den LK im 25er NH umgebügelt haben ... das mag dann von ca. 15 k Chars vllt 300 oder 400 Chars betreffen. Im 25er HM betrifft der Erfolg vllt. 30 Chars. Das ist nen Anteil von 0,2%, welche die komplette Erweiterung WotLK auf meinem Server wirklich clear melden können. Wo sind das bitte übertrieben viele? 

Und wenn Ihr Herausforderungen erledigt, wie andere ihr Pausenbrot, dann schaltet mal Eurer KL-Titel aus und macht den "ersten Himmelsverteidiger" - Titel an ...

so long

PS1 : An die "alles ist so leicht in WotLK-Fraktion" Wer von Euch hat denn im Jahre 2009 Anub im 25er HM gelegt, ich wette mal keine Sau! Das schaffen heute Leute im kompletten 277er gear net mal. War/ist übrigens auch eine Ini des so superleichten WotLK Content ...

PS 2: Ruby 25hm clear? Ich frag besser net.


----------



## Bluebarcode (7. Oktober 2010)

todesneed wipen! TODESNEED wipen in 5er inis, vor allem hero muss einfach vom dmg her so reinholzen auf den tank, und wenn ein dd aggro hat udn zu spät reagiert - onehitten! nicht wie in wotlk wo du 3-4 adds auch als stoffi noch tanken kannst...


----------



## biene maya (7. Oktober 2010)

PureLoci schrieb:


> Ich finde es Klasse, denn dieses abgefarme ist langweilig und nervig. Gegen den Dungeonfinder habe ich ja nix, aber manchmal ist er einfach eine Art Single-Player-Sucher
> 
> Gut, dass der in Cata hoffentlich mehr "Kommunikation" erfordert.




Träum weiter,das wird der absolute Horror


----------



## MayoAmok (7. Oktober 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> .... dann schaltet mal Eurer KL-Titel aus und macht den "ersten Himmelsverteidiger" - Titel an ...



Welchen Titel soll ich ausschalten?


----------



## Sim1589 (7. Oktober 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Welche 5er Instanz ist denn bitte schwer in BC? Und es geht hier um 5er Instanzen!
> 
> Ich bin auf LvL 67 mit meinem Druiden, spiele den nur über Ini´s und habe von BC die ersten Inis alle durch ... Höllenfeuerbollwerk, Blutkessel, Sklavenunterkünfte, Tiefensumpf, Managruft ... Wo macht nen Boss bitte was anderes als nach ca. 45 Sek zu sterben?
> 
> ...




Ja ist ja fein dass du die generften Inis jetzt nicht schwer findest, aber zu BC Zeiten waren diese schwer! Und das ist gemeint wenn man sagt, das man sich den Schwierigkeitsgrad aus BC wünscht, nicht die 3.0er Version.

Für Leute die nicht vor 3.0 spielten, ich errinere mich als wärs gestern gewesen als man mindetsens lvl 60 sein musste und schon viel Scherbenwelt equip haben, um 60er Bollwerk tanken zu können und mit 3.0 von heut auf morgen ne Gruppe 58-59er bishin zu Sklavenunterkünften alles lockerflockig geschafft hatte und das doppelt so schnell weil von heute auf morgen die Mana/Trinkpausen rausgepatcht wurden, was ich schon gut finde. 

Aber bitte nicht über den Schwierigkeitsgrad von heutigen BC inis lästern, wenn man sie nicht zu ihrer Zeit gespielt hatte!

PS: Und das ist auch das einzige was ich schade an Wotlk finde, Raids sind klasse, aber die 5er inis leider totlangweilig, wenn alle wie hdr/grube wären, wär für mich das BC feeling wieder da


----------



## jayg2k1 (7. Oktober 2010)

Von wegen schwerer. Es fängt schon wieder an: Aggro der Tanks wurde wieder extrem erhöht und ich wette bald wird die CC-Sache auch wieder angepasst. Spätestens wenn die ersten Leute die Inzen meiden, weil sie schlichtweg zu schwer für sie sind und sie auch wirklich heilen müssen, statt einfach alle 10 Sekunden mal nen Heal rauszuknallen. 

Sehr schade das, weil mit der Herausforderung auch die Lernfähigkeit und das Verständnis erhöht wird.


----------



## Düstermond (7. Oktober 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Welche 5er Instanz ist denn bitte schwer in BC? Und es geht hier um 5er Instanzen!
> 
> Ich bin auf LvL 67 mit meinem Druiden, spiele den nur über Ini´s und habe von BC die ersten Inis alle durch ... Höllenfeuerbollwerk, Blutkessel, Sklavenunterkünfte, Tiefensumpf, Managruft ... Wo macht nen Boss bitte was anderes als nach ca. 45 Sek zu sterben?
> 
> ...



Dann hast du noch nie eine alte Instanz vor WotLK gespielt oder? BC Heroics waren teilweise im T5-Gear (entspricht dem zweiten Set der Erweiterung, also aktuell vergleichbar mit mischung den 232er Sets[Ja, T9 war das dritte Set, ich weiß, aber mittelt man das Itemlevel passt es besser, als T8]) sehr sehr schwer. Aber auch die normalen Instanzen hatten es in sich. Auf Level 70, während 2.0 und mit blauer Ausrüstung (Dungeon3), HdZ2 / ZH schaffen war schon eine Kunst. Von Classic wollen wir garnicht erst reden. Der T1 Content hat einen Spieler achtkantig aus der Instanz befördert, wenn man nicht genug vorbereitet war.


----------



## Männchen (7. Oktober 2010)

Jeckel93 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mit Wotlk 25er harmode geheilt. Jetzt habe ich heute das allererste mal in der Beta mit Level 82 Thron der Gezeiten nonhero geheilt... Meine Güte is das ne Umstellung mit dem Paladin zu heilen. Der Anfang damit wird bestimmt noch richtig schwer. Der Druide mit dem ich vorher drin war hat das besser hinbekommen. Also denke ich das das mit Übung auf nonhero ganz gut durch geht. Heros sollen wohl wirklich schwer sein



Das war doch Anfang Wotlk nicht anders. Wir sind damals zum Start direkt Burg Utgarde gegangen ohne einen Guide dazu gelesen zu haben. Selbst der damalige T5/6-Tank hatte richtige Probleme. Glaube viele vergessen heute, das die jetzigen Wotlk-Heroischen Instanzen für Leute unter T7-Niveau ausgelegt sind und wenn man dann mit T9-T10 durch diese Instanzen läuft und diese Instanzen schon gefühlte 1000 mal durchgerannt ist, dann ist es auch sehr sehr leicht. 
Wenn in ca. 10 Monaten der Großteil T11-12 hat, werden wieder alle denken, das Cata zu leicht ist. 

Ganz einfacher Tip: Hört auf die Beta anzutesten, hört auf die Guides zu lesen, geht einfach rein und macht "learning by doing" ... dann sieht man eigentlich den echten Schwierigkeitsgrad.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (7. Oktober 2010)

Jugga schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch, dass Cata so schwer wird wie Bc und dass es genauso aufwenig sein wird an Eq zu kommen wie in Bc.
> 
> Ich will kein Wotlk2 !!!




Es wurde ja schon bestätigt, dass bei neuen T-Sets die alten wieder durch Heros zu erhalten sein werden. Von daher wird es ein Wotlk2.


----------



## bobz--kaly (7. Oktober 2010)

Ja BC heros xD ,

wenn Krypta Daylie war hat NIEMAND Member gesucht weil der erste Boss einfach nur behindert war.

ZH war nen Nervenkampf und Mechanar ein Hexer pflicht , nix mit Bomben sogar noch mit t5/t6.

aber für blau gearte Spieler definitiv etwas zu viel.


----------



## Boccanegra (7. Oktober 2010)

Oben wurde der Begriff der "Generation LK" in die Diskussion eingebracht. Den finde ich ziemlich famos, weil er mit einem Wort den Abgrund des Verständnisses zwischen dieser Generation (der 3. Generation WOW), der Generation BC (der zweiten Generation) und der Generation Classic (der ersten Generation WOW) aufreißt. Es ist für die Generation LK naturgemäß schwer verständlich wovon die vorhergegangenen WOW-Generationen, insbesondere jene, die WOW grob seit Release spielt,  überhaupt spricht. Für die 3. Generation ist WOW, was Schwierigkeitsgrad, Aufwand, Spielmechanik etc. betrifft,  eben LK, und sie haben kaum Verständnis (und können es auch kaum haben) für die Klagen der ersten und zweiten Generation. Das hat auch nicht unbedingt etwas mit Pro vs. Casual zu tun. Es gibt Casuals der 1. Generation die sich ebenso bitter über die Entwicklung von WOW von Classic zu LK beklagen wie damalige knallharte Pros. Auch als Casual kann man Freude an einem Spiel haben das mehr verlangt als nur auf die immer gleichen 2 oder 3 Knöpfe drücken zu müssen. Letztlich findet in WOW eine Art "Inkulturation" ins Spiel statt; die erste und - zum Teil - auch die zweite Generation erlernte sozusagen ein Spiel, dass es in der Art nicht mehr gibt; die Generation LK wiederum kennt nur das Spiel von heute. Und während die erste und zweite Generation gerne "ihr Spiel" zurück hätte (und auch wenn die LKer es nicht gerne hören: WOW war damals sowohl mit mehr Aufwand verbunden als auch insgesamt, nun, sagen wir mal: fordernder als heute), will die Generation LK, dass das Spiel im wesentlichen so bleibt, wie es heute ist. 

Blizzard kann unmöglich beide Seiten völlig zufrieden stellen, also werden sie sich voraussichtlich primär nach der Gruppe bzw. Generation ausrichten die numerisch überwiegt und die aller Voraussicht nach WOW noch über einen längeren Zeitraum zu spielen bereit ist. Und das wird vermutlich nicht die erste und zweite Generation sein, sondern die Generation LK.


----------



## Schiimon (7. Oktober 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Welche 5er Instanz ist denn bitte schwer in BC? Und es geht hier um 5er Instanzen!
> 
> Ich bin auf LvL 67 mit meinem Druiden, spiele den nur über Ini´s und habe von BC die ersten Inis alle durch ... Höllenfeuerbollwerk, Blutkessel, Sklavenunterkünfte, Tiefensumpf, Managruft ... Wo macht nen Boss bitte was anderes als nach ca. 45 Sek zu sterben?
> 
> ...



30% HP und DMG-Nurf, Heirloom und neuen Talenten sei Dank.


----------



## Fasor (7. Oktober 2010)

Schiimon schrieb:


> 30% HP und DMG-Nurf, Heirloom und neuen Talenten sei Dank.



riiichtig


----------



## Zerleena (7. Oktober 2010)

> Ganz einfacher Tip: Hört auf die Beta anzutesten, hört auf die Guides zu lesen, geht einfach rein und macht "learning by doing" ... dann sieht man eigentlich den echten Schwierigkeitsgrad.



hehe.. da stimm ich dir mal vollkommen zu. Mir geht das einfach nur noch auf die Nüsse dieses.. ist zu leicht.. kenn ich alles schon. Und die Vollpfosten, die immer schreiben.. Gearcheck, Dala mitte und nur mit Erfahrung!!. Mann.. warum kann man ne mehr einfach auf gut Glück da reingehen und sehen wie weit man kommt? Dann auch immer das schöne: ihr könnt gern mit eurer Skillung spielen. .kein Problem aber wir empfehlen, so und so zu skillen, dann nehmen wir euch auch öfter mit. Wenn man natürlich die ausgeleierten Pfade der Hardcore Gilden nachlatscht und schon alle Optimum Skillungen vorgekaut bekommt, muss es ja langweilig und zu leicht sein.

Soll ja normale Menschen geben, so wie ich, die auch arbeiten gehen und da nicht Lust haben, stundenlang Theorycrafting zu betreiben, nur um auch nur 1% SChaden mehr zu machen oder die Instanzen auswendig zu können. Da will ich zocken und ne benachteiligt werden, weil ich ne soviel Zeit habe wie n Hartz IV Suchti, der alles schon verzaubert, gesockelt und geskillt hat, weil er ja 24 Stunden am Tag Zeit dafür hat. Und genauso wirds auch in Cata wieder werden. Einerseits wird hier gejammert, dass alles zu "casual" ist aber mir kommts eher so vor, als müsste man wie in alten Zeit rund um die Uhr spielen, um da halbwegs mal mitgenommen zu werden, ob Hero oder Raid.

Schwere Inis? Wenn man nur 3 Tasten beherrscht von seiner Klasse und nichtmal ausm AoE rausgeht, damit man ja nicht im Penismeter auf nen niedrigeren Rang fällt, dann wirds wohl für einige sehr schwer werden.


----------



## Derulu (7. Oktober 2010)

Tuetenpenner schrieb:


> Es wurde ja schon bestätigt, dass bei neuen T-Sets die alten wieder durch Heros zu erhalten sein werden. Von daher wird es ein Wotlk2.



Genauso wie bestätigt wurde, dass mit jedem Contentpatch 1-3 dem Gear angepasste Instanzen abseits von Raids implementiert wird


----------



## Boccanegra (7. Oktober 2010)

Zerleena schrieb:


> hehe.. da stimm ich dir mal vollkommen zu. Mir geht das einfach nur noch auf die Nüsse dieses.. ist zu leicht.. kenn ich alles schon. Und die Vollpfosten, die immer schreiben.. Gearcheck, Dala mitte und nur mit Erfahrung!!. Mann.. warum kann man ne mehr einfach auf gut Glück da reingehen und sehen wie weit man kommt? Dann auch immer das schöne: ihr könnt gern mit eurer Skillung spielen. .kein Problem aber wir empfehlen, so und so zu skillen, dann nehmen wir euch auch öfter mit. Wenn man natürlich die ausgeleierten Pfade der Hardcore Gilden nachlatscht und schon alle Optimum Skillungen vorgekaut bekommt, muss es ja langweilig und zu leicht sein.
> 
> Soll ja normale Menschen geben, so wie ich, die auch arbeiten gehen und da nicht Lust haben, stundenlang Theorycrafting zu betreiben, nur um auch nur 1% SChaden mehr zu machen oder die Instanzen auswendig zu können. Da will ich zocken und ne benachteiligt werden, weil ich ne soviel Zeit habe wie n Hartz IV Suchti, der alles schon verzaubert, gesockelt und geskillt hat, weil er ja 24 Stunden am Tag Zeit dafür hat. Und genauso wirds auch in Cata wieder werden. Einerseits wird hier gejammert, dass alles zu "casual" ist aber mir kommts eher so vor, als müsste man wie in alten Zeit rund um die Uhr spielen, um da halbwegs mal mitgenommen zu werden, ob Hero oder Raid.
> 
> Schwere Inis? Wenn man nur 3 Tasten beherrscht von seiner Klasse und nichtmal ausm AoE rausgeht, damit man ja nicht im Penismeter auf nen niedrigeren Rang fällt, dann wirds wohl für einige sehr schwer werden.


Mir ist jetzt diese Argumentation nicht ganz verständlich. Denn das was Du anprangerst, dass eben nur nach DPS bewertet wird, ist ja gerade und vor allem die Krankheit der Generation LK. Spieler der ersten Generation WOW erinnern sich noch gut an Zeiten, da war Support im Raid noch sehr wichtig, und nur sehr wenige Klassen, speziell Schurken und Jäger, war es vorbehalten mehr oder minder reine DPS-Maschinen zu sein. Wenn Spieler der ersten Generation meinen, es müsse WOW wieder fordernder werden, dann sprechen sie doch nicht von noch mehr DPS, sondern einfach von umsichtigem Spiel, von einem Auge für Taktik und Strategie, von Stellungsspiel und rechter Bewegung, davon, dass die Spieler auf ihre Aggro achten müssen, und nicht einfach auf Teufel komm raus Schaden raushauen um sich möglichst prominent im Damage Meter zu positionieren, davon, dass CC und CC-Fähigkeiten der Spieler und Klassen Bedeutung und Sinn haben sollen (was gleichfalls die Bedeutung der Placierungen im DM reduziert) .... um solche Dinge geht es, wenn Spieler der ersten Generation häufig von einem mehr herausfordernden WOW reden, und nicht um "Theorycrafting ... nur um auch nur 1% SChaden mehr zu machen". Diese Hoffnung auf ein Spiel, das mehr ist als pures DPS-Race, wo Aufmerksamkeit und Verständnis der Spieler mehr Bedeutung haben als gegenwärtig, käme nicht das dem entgegen, was Du selber gerne hättest? Es kann doch gerade für intelligente Casuals der jetzige "Gear Score"-Zustand nicht das Maß aller Dinge für Cataclysm sein? Wollt ihr wirklich, dass im Spiel nur DPS- und Gear Score zählen? Ist das Gear Score WOW wirklich so erstrebenswert?


----------



## Zerleena (7. Oktober 2010)

naja, dann hab ichs wohl falsch formuliert bzw. ging es wohl nicht ganz so hervor. 

Das mein ich doch, mich stört der ganze Bullshit, wie er gerade jetzt halt ist. Ich will über so nen Krempel mir nicht unbedingt den Kopf zermartern. Einfach in ne Ini rein und gut. Wozu GS und DPS? Hauptsache der Endboss liegt am Ende im Dreck, so meine Meinung. Dieses hektische rein und raus ist eh so n Punkt, der mich tierisch annervt. Dieses Gogogogo von Tank oder Heiler... wo schon der deutliche Unterton mitschwingt: so, ich bin hier aber wehe ihr braucht zu lange.. ich will mich nicht mit niederen Diensten abgeben müssen, wo doch gleich unser Gildenraid anfängt und ich das erst seit heute wusste, denn das steht ja erst seit 2 Wochen im Kalender, dass in 5 Minuten Raid ist.

Mir ist egal, ob ich grad mal 1000 DPS fahre oder wie hoch meine Klamotten so sind. Man sollte doch wieder mal als Gruppe Spaß am Spiel haben, sich in die Instanzen hineintasten und selber sehen, wenn man mehrmals stirbt (hierbei beton ich, wenn jeder so spielt, wie er gern geskillt wäre und nicht die zigtausenden Vorlagen nachskillt, die den Progress Gilden die Firstkills gebracht haben), wo die Baustellen liegen. Auf gut Glück mit ner Gruppe reingehen und schauen, wie weit man kommt. Denn nix anderes gabs zur CLassic Zeit. Da war noch vieles im Dunkeln und es gab nicht zu jedem Furz von Ragnaros nen extra Artikel oder Addons wie DBM, die einem alles vorgegeben haben. Man musste schon hinsehen oder dass der Boss nen bestimmten Spruch zu nem bösen Spell rausgehauen hat und wer ne aufgepasst hat, bzw. hingehört hat und noch an der Stelle stehenblieb war halt tot. Soll aber jetzt nicht in die Diskussion ausarten über Addons, denn da wäre man in nem halben Jahr nicht fertig, obgleich sie doch ne Rolle spielen in Bezug auf die Frage, wirds schwerer oder nicht? Ich sag, es ist so schwer, wie man es sich macht.


----------



## Dietrich (7. Oktober 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Welche 5er Instanz ist denn bitte schwer in BC? Und es geht hier um 5er Instanzen!
> 
> Ich bin auf LvL 67 mit meinem Druiden, spiele den nur über Ini´s und habe von BC die ersten Inis alle durch ... Höllenfeuerbollwerk, Blutkessel, Sklavenunterkünfte, Tiefensumpf, Managruft ... Wo macht nen Boss bitte was anderes als nach ca. 45 Sek zu sterben?
> 
> ...



Ich Frag jetzt mal mit absicht böse!

Und wer hat dich da durch gezogen und welches Gear hatten sie an?

Ich kann mir heute noch zufällig fünf 80er Chars aus Dalaran schnappen und sie in die erste BC Ini stelllen und drauf wetten, das sie wipen.




Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Das sind leider die allerwenigsten! Die, die hier rumweinen "alles zu leicht" wollen wie in Classic anhand ihrer Schultern wieder am Brunnen von Dala als der Knaller erkannt werden. Das ist der springende Punkt, den nur keiner ehrlich zugibt. Nun sind sie graue Masse und das tut weh.



Und wo ist dein Problem das die Leute im Classic mit ihrem Equip in IF rumlungerten?
Minderwertigkeitskomplexe?
Sollen sich die "fähigen Spieler" ein graues zweit Equip zulegen, damit ihr euch besser fühlt?




> Bei uns auf Hordenseite ist es genau, wie ein Kollege hier vorher schon schrieb: eine Gilde hat den LK im 25er HM down, trotz des 30 % buffs. Meine Gilde hat den LK im 25er NH seid genau 4 Wochen down ... auch erst mit dem 30% Buff geschafft. Gestern Abend fiel der LK im 10ner HM das erste MAL! Wat eine Freude. Wir sind ne ganz normale "Abends zusammen Grillen gehen"- Truppe aus Schichtarbeitern, Studenten, Hausfrauen etc. ... die auch im RL ab und an was zusammen unternehmen.
> 
> Was will ich damit sagen?
> 
> Dass es auf unserem Server (beide Fraktionen) vllt. 10 Gilden gibt, die den LK im 25er NH umgebügelt haben ... das mag dann von ca. 15 k Chars vllt 300 oder 400 Chars betreffen. Im 25er HM betrifft der Erfolg vllt. 30 Chars. Das ist nen Anteil von 0,2%, welche die komplette Erweiterung WotLK auf meinem Server wirklich clear melden können. Wo sind das bitte übertrieben viele?




Es gibt auch viele Server wo wirklich nur noch ein Fraktion aktiv ist. Ich verweise hier mal auf die Foren Suche.




> Und wenn Ihr Herausforderungen erledigt, wie andere ihr Pausenbrot, dann schaltet mal Eurer KL-Titel aus und macht den "ersten Himmelsverteidiger" - Titel an ...
> 
> so long
> 
> ...




Da ich selbst schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr spiele, möchte ich nur auf meine exGilde verweisen.
WotLK clear bis auf Lichkönig im HM.
Und nicht mal in den Top 2000 Gilden der Welt vertreten. Huh...
Und nein, keine 4 Raid Tage die Woche.
Wie macht man das? 
In dem sich die Spieler in einem vernünftigem Rahmen mit dem Spiel beschäftigen.
Ich kenne Spieler die haben das geschafft und machen nebenbei ihr Mathe Studiem mit 1,1.
Das andere extrem kenne ich aber auch....
Mehr nicht!

Hört doch mal auf alles haben zu wollen, ohne dafür einen Aufwand betreiben zu wollen!

Gruß


----------



## Kovacs (7. Oktober 2010)

BC inis sind seit dem großen nerf patch vor Start wotlk auch nicht mehr schwer, das ist wohl richtig. Damals wurde ja ganz BC in die Lächerlichkeit gepatched (und das Niveau wurde in WotLK dann standard). Wer also die BC inis erst Ende BC oder zu WotLK Zeiten besucht hat, kann nur noch schwer vergleichen. Die neuen Talentbäume haben das übrige getan. 
Da muss man also nicht mal gezogen werden.


----------



## Berli123 (7. Oktober 2010)

Also ich fand die Champion der Naru questreihe nicht so leicht muss ich sagen
Und an sich war bc das beste addon was sie gebracht haben.

Erstmal respektvoll werden dann hero gehen, war einfach super (was ja dann auch in wohlwollend endete)

Prequests mussten gemacht werden

Alles in allem war bc das beste


----------



## RedShirt (8. Oktober 2010)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Ich Frag jetzt mal mit absicht böse!
> 
> Und wer hat dich da durch gezogen und welches Gear hatten sie an?
> 
> Ich kann mir heute noch zufällig fünf 80er Chars aus Dalaran schnappen und sie in die erste BC Ini stelllen und drauf wetten, das sie wipen.



Also, ich bin jetzt mit 6 Chars nicht allzulang durchmarschiert, und es gab mit Levelgear (auch ohne Erbstücke 4 mal durch) keine großen Probleme. Bosstechnisch garnicht, nur manchmal wenn ne Gruppe zuviel kam oder der Heal Silence abbekommen hat. Aber sonst... ich habs getankt, geheilt, Schaden gemacht. 

Schnapp sie Dir doch mal und geh rein. Selbst HC. Für die Kara Prequests bin ich als Pala oder DK (Tank) solo durch und hab aufgeräumt (nh, dafür mach ich Terrasse des Magisters HC).

Siehe Kommentar mit den Nerfs. Thx.




Dietrich schrieb:


> Und wo ist dein Problem das die Leute im Classic mit ihrem Equip in IF rumlungerten?
> Minderwertigkeitskomplexe?
> Sollen sich die "fähigen Spieler" ein graues zweit Equip zulegen, damit ihr euch besser fühlt?



Die "Fähigen" haben Rumlungern nicht nötig.   
Wer sich hinstellt, um angeschaut und beneidet zu werden, hat selbst jene Komplexe, von denen Du sprichst.
Dein "Euch" stellt übrigens ganz klar, auf welcher Seite der Brücke in IF man Dich treffen würde 




Dietrich schrieb:


> Hört doch mal auf alles haben zu wollen, ohne dafür einen Aufwand betreiben zu wollen!
> Gruß



Richtig, ich will vorankommen können, ohne 15h lang Resigear zu farmen, zwei Wochen Gruppen für ne lange Prequestreihe zusammenzusuchen, 39 Leute zu suchen (womit man einige Kröten schlucken muss), nur um dann eine Stunde anzureisen und dann nach weiteren 2h endlich einen Boss zu sehen.

Bin schon n Schuft, wa =)


----------



## Topperharly (8. Oktober 2010)

mein magier ist 85, 59k hp, 70k mana, 4600 zm. ich mach gut schaden auf arkane, 33k-40k krits mit arkaneschlag sind nicht selten. aber in uldum kann ich meistens nur 1-2 mobs gleichzeitig umhaun, bei drei kann es eng werden, 4 lieg ich zu 95% im dreck. ich hab von tanks gehört bei denen es nicht viel anders aussieht..... JA cata wird schwer, und ich freu mich


----------



## madmurdock (8. Oktober 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Welche 5er Instanz ist denn bitte schwer in BC? Und es geht hier um 5er Instanzen!
> 
> Ich bin auf LvL 67 mit meinem Druiden, spiele den nur über Ini´s und habe von BC die ersten Inis alle durch ... Höllenfeuerbollwerk, Blutkessel, Sklavenunterkünfte, Tiefensumpf, Managruft ... Wo macht nen Boss bitte was anderes als nach ca. 45 Sek zu sterben?
> So long



1. Man besucht die Instanzen heutzutage mit Chars, welche Wotl Talente aufweisen. Jeder Spieler, der seinen Char beherrscht, macht also schon mit Lvl 65 mehr als 1000 DPS. 1000 DPS hast du mit BC Talenten erst ab T4-T5 Equip hingekriegt.

2. Normal != Heroisch. Zu BC Zeiten hatte ein gut equippter blauer Tank (also einige normale 70er Inis wie Schattenlabyrinth absolviert) 12000 Leben. Ein Mob hat teils 4000 Schaden non Crit pro Hit ausgeteilt. Einige sogar bis 8000. Wenn man nun 6 gegnerische Mobs hat, kann man sich vorstellen, wie schnell es einen zerlegen kann. Zu Wotlzeiten haben die Mobs groesstenteils genauso viel an Schaden ausgeteilt, jedoch hatte man das doppelte an Leben; mittlerweile teils das 4 bis 5 fache. Ergo ist "Wotl 5er Ini Leben" so leicht gewesen.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (10. Oktober 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Welche 5er Instanz ist denn bitte schwer in BC? Und es geht hier um 5er Instanzen!
> 
> Ich bin auf LvL 67 mit meinem Druiden, spiele den nur über Ini´s und habe von BC die ersten Inis alle durch ... Höllenfeuerbollwerk, Blutkessel, Sklavenunterkünfte, Tiefensumpf, Managruft ... Wo macht nen Boss bitte was anderes als nach ca. 45 Sek zu sterben?
> 
> ...



Du hast natürlich recht, HEUTE ist keine 5er Ini mehr schwer. Zum Ende von BC wurde alles in Grund und Boden generfed ausserdem haben sich die Talentbäume verändert alles ist auf lvl.80 gebalanced und mit BoA-Equip oder auch den Blauen Items aus den Instanzbeuteln ist es kaum noch nachvollziehbar wie es mal zu BC Zeiten war.

Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an Stundenlanges gewhipe am Trash vorm 2.Boss im Schattenlabirinth erinnern. Spieler die mit BC angefangen sind haben da erstmal richtig schön ihr CC üben können.
Aber NEIN, auch mit BC hat es schon eine Menge Spieler gegeben die wenig bis garnix auf die Reihe gekriegt haben. Was hab ich geflucht wenn meine sheeps ständig zugedotted waren oder der Tank meinte auf ein harmloses Schaf einprügeln zu müssen.

Oder dann der 2. Boss in Persona der dann mehrmals im Kampf die komplette Gruppe übernommen hat damit diese sich Gegenseitig ans Leder geht, nicht selten ging das für mehrere Gruppenmitglieder tödlich aus oder führte komplett zum whipe.
Heute bekommt man nur noch wenig von den Bossfähigkeiten mit, da die meisten Klassen mehr Schaden machen und der Boss weniger HP hat und somit liegt bevor seine Fähigkeiten zum Einsatz kommen. Viele der gemeinen Bossmechaniken sind auch längst entschärft worden.


----------



## Dramidoc (10. Oktober 2010)

Was Cata soll schwieriger werden? Wußte ich gar nicht. Finde ich klasse, endlich kommt mehr Schwung in die Bude.


----------



## Kultig (10. Oktober 2010)

Alle die hier schreiben das WotLk zu leicht war/ist, haben sicher RS25 Hero und LK 25er Hero geschafft.... ich lach mich tot. Also erstmal den jetzigen Endcontent auf Farmstatus haben, dann sagen das es zu leicht war/ist


----------



## Cathan (10. Oktober 2010)

Kultig schrieb:


> Alle die hier schreiben das WotLk zu leicht war/ist, haben sicher RS25 Hero und LK 25er Hero geschafft.... ich lach mich tot. Also erstmal den jetzigen Endcontent auf Farmstatus haben, dann sagen das es zu leicht war/ist


jetzt kommen sicher wieder ein paar mit "Hardmodes sind kein content"


----------



## iceboy2009 (10. Oktober 2010)

Nataku schrieb:


> Frage an den TE: Hast du Videos von normalen oder heroischen 5er Instanzen gesehen?
> 
> Die ersten Videos, die ich aus den normalen Inis per Livestream am Anfang der Beta verfolgen durfte, waren dermaßen overtuned, das war nicht mehr feierlich. Inzwischen sind sie auf einem ganz fomidablen Niveau angekommen, nicht zu schwer, nicht zu leicht. Wenn du dir mal einen Hauch der Heros ansehen willst, schau mal hier rein:
> 
> ...



also ich hab mir das video auch angesehen und muss sagen die heros im wotlk content sind ein witz dagegen dass wird ja mal richtig schwer allein was der mage in dem viedeo an life hat mal eben so 80k life als mage und knapp 60k mana ^^
 also ich freu mich schon auf cata


----------



## Fusselbirne (10. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Annäherung an das BC System => WoW könnte eine neue Blütezeit erleben.


Schön gesagt,dem stimme ich zu.


----------



## blindhai (10. Oktober 2010)

Also wenn die Redakteure von buffed die Instanzen schaffen, dann schaffen das die meisten anderen auch . Die, die bei ICC trotz 30% nicht über den 4ten Boss hinauskommen werden aber wohl ihre Schwierigkeiten bekommen .


----------



## Fusselbirne (10. Oktober 2010)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Oder dann der 2. Boss in Persona der dann mehrmals im Kampf die komplette Gruppe übernommen hat damit diese sich Gegenseitig ans Leder geht, nicht selten ging das für mehrere Gruppenmitglieder tödlich aus oder führte komplett zum whipe.


Was würde ich nicht alles geben,solche Bossfähigkeiten wieder erleben zu dürfen...hach,war das ein Spaß damals mit meinem kleinen Zwerg Hunter,der dann 15sek lang im Nahkampf auf den Tank oder den Fury Warri eingeschlagen hat...  Danach war man dann nämlich immer schön oom


----------



## KillerBee666 (10. Oktober 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Als ich ein Beta Video aus einer Cataclysm-Instanz gesehen hab,
> wo die Leute mittlerweile alles volkommen Problemlos schaffen und sogar bei kleineren Packs 2 Gruppen pullen,
> fragte ich mich ob Cataclysm wirklich so schwer wird wie alle denken.



Die Frage die sich stellt ist, Waren sie 85 Mit gutem Equip in einer 80er Inze? Denn das behaupte ich mal. Oder aber du redest von dieser Instanz wo man die Hp der gegner von nem drachen aus runterhauen kann.. und es so auch sein kann das die 2 Gruppen alle nur 30% leben hatten oder so.


----------



## Norbertz3006 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich sage meinmal ganz ehrlich meine Meinung....

Ich habe jetzt diverse Heros durchgespielt und bin mehr als nur enttäuscht.Fast "ALLE" Bosse auf dem heroischen Schwierigkeitsgrad haben im Gegensatz zur normalen Version keine aber auch GAR KEINE neuen Fähigkeiten dazubekommen!Das ist echt mehr als lächerlich!Das diese Bosse schwerer sind,liegt bei 90% der Bosse nicht an der schwereren Mechanik sonder alleine am reinkommenden schaden und das lächerlichste ist,das man bei vielen Bossen gegen den Schaden rein gar nichts spielerisch machen kann,das es ein Ae ist der einfach weggeheilt werden muss...

...dieser ist bei einigen Bossen so übertrieben und völlig sinnlos hoch,das es alleine am heiler liegt den Boss zu schaffen und nicht an den spielerischen Fähigkeiten der Bosse!Schwer ist für mich,wenn ein Boss durch die Mechanik schwer ist und diese durch gutes Spielen bewältigen kann und nicht durch den sinnlosen Schaden gegen den man nichts machen kann und es alleine auf den heal ankommt!!


Ich finde es einfach nur lächerlich!


----------



## KillerBee666 (10. Oktober 2010)

Norbertz3006 schrieb:


> spielerischen Fähigkeiten der Bosse
> 
> Ich finde es einfach nur lächerlich!




1. Haha die Bosse sind NPCs haben also keine Spielerischen Fähigkeiten.

2. Du bist lächerlich *scherz*

3. Wenn es wirklich so ist, das die Bosse im HC die Gleichen fähigkeiten haben, und ich behaupte mal es ist vieleicht einfach noch nicht Final, dann würde das die HCs vollkommen versauen, das gab es ja wohl nie zuvor das ne HC Praktisch das Selbe mit mehr Leben und Schaden der bosse und Besserem Loot war.


----------



## Hadez6666 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde es schon gut das es schwieriger wird was ich aber nicht möchte sind Verhältnisse wie zu bc Zeiten (LF 3 Mages TDM Hero) es sollte trotz Schwierigkeitsgrad auf mit der worst case Gruppe machbar sein (Krieger tank 3 Krieger dd´s und ein pala heal z.B.) denn was bringt ein Hoher Schwierigkeitsgrad wenn die eigene Klasse ihn nur selten zu sehen bekommt weil die nicht mitgenommen wird.


----------



## Hadez6666 (10. Oktober 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> 3. Wenn es wirklich so ist, das die Bosse im HC die Gleichen fähigkeiten haben, und ich behaupte mal es ist vieleicht einfach noch nicht Final, dann würde das die HCs vollkommen versauen, das gab es ja wohl nie zuvor das ne HC Praktisch das Selbe mit mehr Leben und Schaden der bosse und Besserem Loot war.



ist es bei z.B. beim ersten Boss in BRC nicht aus dem Erdbeben kommen auf hero Elementare die mit je 10K auf dem Tank einkloppen glaub 5.


----------



## Sikes (10. Oktober 2010)

Für alle, welche die BC Inis einfach fanden, sie aber erst seit WotLK kennen: Man konnte da nicht ohne die richtige Skillung durchtanken Oo Tanks waren auch wesentlich hilfloser als heute. Der Warritank als Beispiel war super: Donnerknall ging nur auf 4 mobs, Spott hatte Nahkampfweite, Verwüsten, Heldenhafter Wurf und Schockwelle gabs damals nicht. 30% Regeneration? Ne! Als Einsteiger waren die ersten Heros knackig, da man deutlich weniger aushielt. Auch nh im entsprechendem Level war schwerer und nicht zu vergleichen mit den nh's in WotLK. Seither kann man die BC Inzen auf nh auch als Vergelter oder Fury tanken...


----------



## War-Rock (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich versteh nicht warum viele sich so derbe über die neuen "schweren" inis freuen.
In meiner Gilde höre ich auch immer "boa, endlich wieder schwerer usw. usw." das sind aber genau die gleichen, die ständig rumweinen, wenn sie mal mit arg schlechten leuten zusammen spielen und wenig schaffen. Sie checken nicht, dass es auch für sie schwerer wird, wenn es die andern nicht richtig gebacken kriegen. Die gleichen leute sind aber die ersten die nach allerspätestens 5 Wipes nen random raid leaven o.ä., weil die den "sau billigen contend" nicht schaffen.

Aber klar, wer sich "pro" fühlen will freut sich über sowas. Ich sehe die sache eher zwiespältig und habe angst um meinen progress, denn im moment kann man auch mit feierabendgilden den LK legen und alle raids auf normal schaffen (hero kann gerne den pros vorbehalten bleibem), ich brauch dafür nur alle zwei wochen mal raiden zu gehen und heros kann ich nach belieben einstreuen. Nun wirds wohl wieder so sein, dass man den progress - wie in BC - als feierabendspieler nur overgeard angehen kann und auf marken etc. angewiesen ist. Anders als in Wotlk wo man in raids sich ganz normal in über dropps equippen konnte.

Das Problem ist halt, dass die nonheros nicht alle für level 85 ausgelegt sondern für bestimmte levelbereiche. Ich fand es zum beispiel dumm früher bw nur in hero sinnvoll machen zu können, weil der nonhero loot für 70er viel zu low ist. Andererseits war hero aber mit schwachen, auch schwach equippten 70er nicht machbar. Dieses bc konzept ist einfach für den poppes. Jetzt zu wotlk hatte man für den levelcontend die nonheros und als 80er contend die heros. Wenn noch eine zwischenstufe eingeführt würde, die alle nonheros auf das jeweilige maxlevel, auch mit den loots bringt (z.b. schwierigkeitsgrad der wotlk heros), dann kann es ruhig einen absoluten hero modus geben, der absolut schwer und fordernd ist. Aber ich will nicht drauf angewiesen sein auf maxlevel den levelcontend durchzugrinden.

Die Raids können ruhig richtig schwer sein, aber ich hab keinen bock in 5ern rumzuwhipen nur um überhaupt raiden gehen zu können. Schade, dabei fing es mit der id-trennung so gut an.


----------



## blindhai (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich sage es ganz ehrlich: Ich bin "Pro" aber ein durchaus fähiger Spieler und ich habe nachdem der Content bereits eine ganze Weile draussen ist einfach keine Geduld wenn ich in einer DailyHero auf Leute treffe, die sich nichtmal konzentrieren sondern einfach denken "die anderen machen das schon".
Ich werde auf jeden Fall versuchen den neuen Content grösstenteils mit Gildenkollegen zu meistern, mit denen kann ich wenigstens im TS reden .


----------



## Doom1990 (10. Oktober 2010)

Klar wird cata schwieriger^^


----------



## Darkblood-666 (11. Oktober 2010)

Was den Heroischen Content angeht so finde ich nicht dass den Jeder schaffen muss, zumindest muss nicht jeder ICC25 HC 12/12 schaffen.
Dafür ist der Heroic Content nicht Gedacht! Das ist für die die auch Naxx40 zu Classic oder Sunwell zu BC geschafft haben.
Daher kann man auch durchaus sagen das der Wotlk Content zu leicht war (fairerweise sollte man aber sagen er war zu leicht "Outgeared")


----------



## MasterCrain (11. Oktober 2010)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Was den Heroischen Content angeht so finde ich nicht dass den Jeder schaffen muss, zumindest muss nicht jeder ICC25 HC 12/12 schaffen.
> 
> Daher kann man auch durchaus sagen das der Wotlk Content zu leicht war (fairerweise sollte man aber sagen er war zu leicht "Outgeared")



Hört sich für mich so an als hätte jeder ICC25 HC 12/12 down Oo Was mal sowas von gar nicht stimmt^^ Oder hab ich dich da falsch verstanden? HM in ICC ist so schwer das ihn nicht jeder schaft besonders einige sehr knackige Bosse.


----------



## RedShirt (11. Oktober 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> -



<--what he said.

Ich hab keine 12/12 hm down. Was bin ich? wenn jeder die down hat, bin ich Niemand.

Oder Keiner.   

Naja, muß auch solche Leute geben.


----------



## Cathan (11. Oktober 2010)

blindhai schrieb:


> Ich sage es ganz ehrlich: Ich bin "Pro" aber ein durchaus fähiger Spieler und ich habe nachdem der Content bereits eine ganze Weile draussen ist einfach keine Geduld wenn ich in einer DailyHero auf Leute treffe, die sich nichtmal konzentrieren sondern einfach denken "die anderen machen das schon".
> Ich werde auf jeden Fall versuchen den neuen Content grösstenteils mit Gildenkollegen zu meistern, mit denen kann ich wenigstens im TS reden .


Wieso geht man als "Pro" noch in daily hcs?
Ich sehe es bei nem RL-Freund von mir der seit ca 3 Monaten ne Stammgruppe für icc hat und davor nur unregelmäßig raiden war und ca 300Frostmarken über hat, und das ohne dailyHero.


----------



## Latharíl (11. Oktober 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> als DK sollte Tanken einfach sein wie noch nie...ansonsten macht man - meiner Meinung nach - was falsch.
> 
> DK ist einfach die OP Klasse schlecht hin ab 4.0 + Cataclysm. Dicht gefolgt vom Feral. Wer ein Protpaladin hat kann ihn gepflegt löschen.
> 
> ...



du hast keinerlei ahnung vom palatank....du machst hier groß einen auf "ich bin der imba roxxor spieler, pew pew kniet nieder", schaffst es aber dann nicht mit dem pala zu tanken und schiebst die schuld auf blizzaard?
legen- wait for it- dary *ironie off*

ich hab meinen pala aufm ptr und in der beta getestet un ich bin ernsthaft am überlegen zu rerollen..der prot spielt sich echt sehr nice, aggro halten und bekommen und das ganze drumherum is zwar bisschen anspruchsvoller, aber alles machbar. wers net schafft sollte was anderes spielen un sein dummes maul nicht so unendlich weit aufreißen.



Ehnoah schrieb:


> so als status:
> 
> 
> WEnn Cata so bleibt wie es jetzt ist hat man an 1 Tag überall Ehfrüchtig + Maximales Heroic GEar.
> ...



du bist mein held! ernsthaft -.-^^



Maximolider schrieb:


> hiho....
> gott sei dank ist es vorbei,das man zwingend in einer echten raidgilde spielen muss um mal ein bisschen zu raiden(ich rede hier nicht vom 25er lk hero,das geht wohl kaum random).
> eine frechheit zu fordern,das das aufhört,wo lebst du eigentlich?
> es sollte sogar dir klar sein,das 98% der spieler einfach keine proraider sind sondern ganz normale zocker.
> ...



ich hoffe, du meinst das nich ernst.
wer mehr zeit in dieses spiel investiert, sollte auch dementsprechend belohnt werden. es wird keiner gewzungen 5/7 zu raiden- aber wer das gear/mounts/titel/epeenverlängerungen haben will, der muss da zwangsläufig durch.
das es in nem raid mal härter zugeht- vom tonfall- sollte jedem klar sein. man kann da natürlich auch einen ringelpitz mit anfassen- raid machen, der aber nich weit kommt...weil irgendwo kein druck dahinter is sich zu verbessern.
die ganzen top gilden haben eine strenge disziplin was raidklima angeht. da herrscht ruhe im ts un es is n gewisser druck dahinter zu "progresen".
und ja, ohne diese "kackcasuals" mit dem rugewhine würd wow wohl immer noch recht anspruchsvoll sein- anspruchsvoller als jetzt. 
ich bin selbst casual- ich werd für mein wow gezocke nich bezahlt- und ich kanns net verstehn, dass immer rumgejammert wird, dass es zu leicht is un bla-.-
früher hat man sich sein gear erarbeiten müssen, millterweile bekommts der letzte depp in den arsch geblaen,ohne sich groß anstrengen zu müssen.
das geht mir als raider tierisch aufn keks.
deswegen bin ich ja auch frh, dass man an das 25er hero gear nicht random rankommt oder nen 10er hero icc run mit den meisten randoms nich machbar is. 
um es auf den punkt zu bringen:
wer nich bereit is aktiv 3--5 mal die woche zu raiden, sollte sich mit dem zufrieden geben was er bekommt und nicht rumjammern, dass es total unfair is oder wow zu schwer is un bla...


----------



## Ehnoah (11. Oktober 2010)

*schnief* bitte spielt Beta wenn ihr denkt Heros sind über ultra mega schwer *g*

Btw: 1 Beta Account hab ich noch dann sind alle verteilt. PM wie immer.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (11. Oktober 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich so an als hätte jeder ICC25 HC 12/12 down Oo Was mal sowas von gar nicht stimmt^^ Oder hab ich dich da falsch verstanden? HM in ICC ist so schwer das ihn nicht jeder schaft besonders einige sehr knackige Bosse.



Ist vielleicht etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt.
An sich wollte ich damit auf die ganzen Leute eingehen die meinen man müsste auch sämtlichen Hardmode Content clear haben bevor man behaupten kann Wotlk sei zu leicht gewesen.
Das seh ich nämlich etwas anders! 
Ich persönlich habe ICC25HC nur 7/12 down. Ich denke schon das Hardmodes auch ruhig mal zu schwer für den Otto-Normal-Spieler seien dürfen. 
Heroic Inis und normaler Raidcontent war in meinen Augen aber eben zu einfach weil unteranderem zu schnell "Outgeared" bis "Overgeared"


----------



## Shaila (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe die Fraktionen basieren nicht wieder auf "Lege einen Stofffetzen an und lass dich voll laufen". Das wäre mehr als tragisch...

Würde mir lieber mehr Fraktionen wie Blutsegler, Kartell Shendralar oder Dunkelmondjahrmarkt wünschen. Die fordern einen und machen Spaß.


----------



## xxMardooxx (11. Oktober 2010)

Ruf farmen...yay! mehr sinnlos content plx


----------



## Hizun (11. Oktober 2010)

ich hoffe es wird schwerer. wer cod oder battlefield multiplayer zockt weiß das, dass erste level total zum kotzen is und man amliebsten den rechner hochkant ausm fenster schmeißen würde. so was will ich auch mit cata haben


----------



## Rchard (11. Oktober 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> Naja, was heißt schon "wie alle denken". Es wird auf jeden Fall schwerer. Die normalen Inis wurden schonwieder etwas generft (weil sie am Anfang einfach noch zu übertrieben waren). Sie sind jetzt halt machbar, einfach durchrennen und umbomben ist aber trotzdem nicht (allein schon weil AoE Aggroaufbau jetzt schwerer wird). Wirklich knackig sind derzeit wohl die Heros. Diese sind ab Itemlevel 233 ausgeschrieben, das heißt man sollte durchgehend Nonhero equippt sein bevor man sich reinwagt und diese Aussage stimmt auch. Sicherlich wird auch da noch gedrosselt, aber trotzdem lässt sich ein Trend erkennen. Der geht meiner Meinung nach deutlich Richtung Bc und das ist verdammt gut so.



Am Ende wird trotzdem wieder alles genervt. Außerdem wird man wenn man erstmal Cata Eq hat sich auch wieder durch die Inis Bomben,Cata wird sicher nicht so "schwer" wie BC.Mir würde es aber auch gefallen wenn die Inis etwa so schwer wären wie TDM heroic früher,Zappen etc. is schon geil.


----------



## Rubinweapon (11. Oktober 2010)

auch wenns offtopic is..aber seh ich die historie richtig?


wow historie life stats tank
cl: max 6-10k,bc:max 20k WOtlk: 85k+
cataclysm damagedealer life: 85k (lvl 85 in ner hero ini eben aufm screenshot gesehen)

was hat man den dann als bär?300k life?
naja..find ich bisl hart so ne krasse steigerung reinzuhauen


----------



## Tounho (11. Oktober 2010)

Rubinweapon schrieb:


> auch wenns offtopic is..aber seh ich die historie richtig?
> 
> 
> wow historie life stats tank
> ...




Ich finds auch nich toll aber's war schon immer so. Auch die Steigerungen steigern sich mit jedem EP. Wär dafür dass ma ma alles runtersetzt/entwertet. Eqp wird ja eh wertlos und das machts übersichtlicher.


----------



## Toxxical (11. Oktober 2010)

Rubinweapon schrieb:


> auch wenns offtopic is..aber seh ich die historie richtig?
> 
> 
> wow historie life stats tank
> ...



Wie man, wenn man auf dem Ptr spielt, erkennen kann wurde das Life der Spieler so angepasst das jeder gleichviel besitzt. 
Zur Zeit laufen alle mit 30k life (Stoff bis Platte) rum und die Tanks haben lediglich die 9% geskillten Bonus mehr.
Das heißt das mit Cataclysm die Tanks auch 85k Life haben werden.

Edit: Hab die Ausdauer Sockel vergessen. 
D.h. die Tanks sollten 10 k über den anderen Spielern sein.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (11. Oktober 2010)

Rubinweapon schrieb:


> auch wenns offtopic is..aber seh ich die historie richtig?
> 
> 
> wow historie life stats tank
> ...


nein du siehst die history etwas falsch.
in wotlk gibt es keinen tank mit 85k life. das kommt nur wegen dem 30% icc buff zustande. mit so 55-60k kommt man da eher hin.

in cata soll auch der ausdauerbonus vom bär abgeschwächt werden. er wird also ähnlich viel wie die anderen tanks haben.

gegen ende von cata, also wenn der letzte raid draussen ist werden die tanks dann wohl auch die 150k erreichen, aber 300k sind sicherlich in weiter ferne.

und wie stark die steigerung ist, ist eigentlich völlig egal. im grunde könnten sie den schaden und das leben um das 20fache erhöhen und es würde keinen unterschied zu jetzt machen, wenn auch die bosse dementsprechend leben haben und schaden austeilen.
es ändern sich nur die zahlen. macht man halt statt 10k dps 200k, dafür hat der boss statt 10mio hp eben 200mio.


----------



## Braamséry (12. Oktober 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> in cata soll auch der ausdauerbonus vom bär abgeschwächt werden. er wird also ähnlich viel wie die anderen tanks haben.



Das haben die in Wotlk schon lange gemacht.

Der Ausdauerbuff des Skills "Herz der Wildnis" lag mal pro Skillpunkt bei 4%, also 20% wenn ausgeskillt, und liegt jez bei 2%, also 10% wenn ausgeskillt"

An den anderen machen die ja nix wie ich denke.


----------



## Ehnoah (12. Oktober 2010)

DK bekommt ~ 1k HP dazu.


----------



## RedShirt (12. Oktober 2010)

DK bekommt als  DD 1k HP dazu, mein Tank-DK hatte in selbem Gear mal eben 3k mehr HP (Blutpräsi dann).
Und ich hab das Siegel noch nicht gesockelt.

Der Bär hat derzeit immer noch mehr HP, gugg Dir mal die Bärenform an. Bei ähnlicher Ausstattung hat unser Bär einige k mehr an Life. Dafür halt kein Parry


----------



## Ehnoah (12. Oktober 2010)

Hat das Siegel 3k bei dir ausgemacht? so die Präsenz ist ja gleich. Aber die Siegel sind halt OP da noch Stamina =)

ICC hat ja auch kein -20% Doge mehr d.h. man kann mit low Gear schon ICC Tanken mein Twink kommt jetzt auf ca 40% Parry und 20% Doge.

Damit sollte ICC ja machbar sein


----------



## blindhai (12. Oktober 2010)

Wer sich beim LK nicht aus dem Entweihen bewegt wird da trotzdem noch scheitern und den Rest der Gruppe mit in den Tod ziehen. Aber eine Erleichterung ist es natürlich schon .


----------



## Potpotom (12. Oktober 2010)

Die HC-Inis in WotLK waren zu Beginn doch auch schwer und sind es mit Grün-Blauem-Startequip auch immernoch.... erst einmal abwarten. Nachher in Cata mit anständigen Raidequip werden die HC-Inis auch nicht mehr das sein, was zu zu Beginn sein werden.

Abwarten und Tee trinken... Cata wird schon ordentlich werden.


----------



## MayoAmok (12. Oktober 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Die HC-Inis in WotLK waren zu Beginn doch auch schwer und sind es mit Grün-Blauem-Startequip auch immernoch.... erst einmal abwarten. Nachher in Cata mit anständigen Raidequip werden die HC-Inis auch nicht mehr das sein, was zu zu Beginn sein werden.
> 
> Abwarten und Tee trinken... Cata wird schon ordentlich werden.




Es mag sein, dass WotLK Heroics in Grün/Blau auch heute noch schwer sind, nur ist es derzeit doch wohl so, dass sich ein grün/blauer Frischling zu 4 ICC Equipten Bombern gesellt, die meist den Trash zum Boss pullen und dann alles in einem Aufwasch erledigen. 

Und während der Neuling noch in den toten Mobs nach passender Ausrütung stöbert, fällt auch schon Boss Nr.2. 

Wirklich echte Frisch 80er Gruppen finden sich nichtmehr, und somit sind auch die Instanzen eher ein Witz.


----------



## Potpotom (12. Oktober 2010)

HC-Instanzen sind nicht auf ein 277er-Equip ausgelegt - was erwartest du da bitte? In Cata wird mit vollem Raidequip wohl auch keine erkennbare Schwierigkeit mehr anzutreffen sein.

Wenn du da mit 277er Equip reineierst kann doch Blizz nichts dafür... hebt Blizz den Schwierigkeitsgrad auf 277er wird kein Neu-80er zu seinem Equip kommen. Klingt für mich jetzt nicht unbedingt sinnig.


----------



## MayoAmok (12. Oktober 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> HC-Instanzen sind nicht auf ein 277er-Equip ausgelegt - was erwartest du da bitte? In Cata wird mit vollem Raidequip wohl auch keine erkennbare Schwierigkeit mehr anzutreffen sein.
> 
> Wenn du da mit 277er Equip reineierst kann doch Blizz nichts dafür... hebt Blizz den Schwierigkeitsgrad auf 277er wird kein Neu-80er zu seinem Equip kommen. Klingt für mich jetzt nicht unbedingt sinnig.



Natürlich sind die Instanzen dafür nicht ausgelegt, sondern für die von dir angesprochenen frischen 80er, die darin ihre ersten Epics und ein paar Marken erhaschen wollen. 

Leider ist es so, dass Blizzard die Random-Hero-Instanz zum Markenfarmgebiet für alle gemacht hat. Und so werden eben diese beiden Spielergruppen gemischt. 

Und ausserdem ist es so, dass proportional mehr Spieler mit dem besagten ICC Gear rumlaufen, da man dies ja auch nicht unbedingt schwer erlangen kann. Dadurch entstehen die von mir angesprochenen Gruppen-Konstellationen. 

Würde der Dungeonfinder allerdings die Gruppen nach Ausrüstungsstand sortieren wollen, würde der Einzelne wohl noch viel länger auf eine Instanzeinladung warten. 

Derzeit ist es wohl einfach der Mittelweg, der aber beide Parteien nicht sorecht glücklich werden lässt.


Edit: Glaubt man den Plänen von Blizzard, werden mit jedem neuen Tier ein paar zusätzliche 5er Instanzen hinzugefügt, wo sich dann die Raider austoben dürfen und auch anspruchsvollen Content geboten bekommen, so wie es schon mit dem ICC Patch war. 

Also darf sich dann niemand beschweren, dass die kleinen Instanzen zu leicht sind.


----------



## RedShirt (12. Oktober 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Hat das Siegel 3k bei dir ausgemacht? so die Präsenz ist ja gleich. Aber die Siegel sind halt OP da noch Stamina =)
> 
> ICC hat ja auch kein -20% Doge mehr d.h. man kann mit low Gear schon ICC Tanken mein Twink kommt jetzt auf ca 40% Parry und 20% Doge.
> 
> Damit sollte ICC ja machbar sein



Nein, die neuen Talentwerte (15% mehr Stam glaub aus dem Blutbaum), Shadow's Edge hat statt 185 jetzt 230 (+-) Ausdauer, etc etc.
Das Siegel hatte ich 245 drin, also noch nicht endequippt (weil das andre in 90% der Kämpfe sinnlos ist m.E.n.)

40% Parry? Mit was? Nehm ich Dir so nicht ab.
Screen pls oder Arsenallink.
Meine Werte in gutem Gear:
# Parieren: 22.45%
# Ausweichen: 30.13%
# Verteidigung: 604
Wieviele Parrysockel hast Du drin? bzw. wie kommst Du da drauf?

Ich find das Wegnehmen des Buffs -20% Dodge gut - weil ich allein 3% mehr Dmg durch verlorene Rüstung, 6% weniger Dodge, 4% weniger Parry am PTR im Vergleich zu Live hab.
Tut mir also um einiges mehr weh.
Die Wertung ist gleich oder höher, aber die Faktoren sind generft worden. Blizz will ja möglichst gleichmässigen Schaden, das heißt: Avoid runter.


----------



## Metadron72 (12. Oktober 2010)

need wieder sethek hallen hc und 2 tanks die man brauchte um die 2 (wie hiessen noch die typen mit den 2 waffen in der hand) zu killen, die natürlich auch cc immun waren


----------



## RedShirt (12. Oktober 2010)

Du willst Gruppen mit 2 Tanks, 2 DDs und 1 Heal? 
Na wenn das so ist.

Weil zu BC Zeiten gabs ja kein Dual-Spec.

Oder jemand musste erst zum Lehrer flitzen... etc...

Leute haben manchmal komische Wünsche.


----------



## balibo (12. Oktober 2010)

sorry wenn ich mich mal als ausgesprochener Fun-Spieler einmisch, aber mittlerweile gibt das soviele Cata-Infos, die muß ich mal sortieren. Erstmal geht es doch hier um die Frage schwerer oder nicht schwerer. So was ist nun schwer? Hero-Ini! Gut darum heißen die auch Hero, oder? Ab wann ist Hero überhaupt möglich? In BC brauchte man Stufe 70 und in Wotlk Stufe 80, richtig? Wenn ja denke ich in Cata brauchts die 85. Ich denk da gern mal zurück an den Start von Wotlk, da waren eingefleischte Karagänger, die spätestens beim Nexxus sagten "Holla die Waldfee ruft" Irgendwann innerhalb von 10 lvln hatte man aber den Bogen raus und mit 80 stand man dann vor der HERO Mauer. Doch mit er richtigen Gruppe und guten Zusammenspiel und natürlich viel framen und Rüstung aufbauen hat man auch diese Hürde und dann auch Naxx und Ulduar geschafft. Schritt für Schritt ging es dann weiter PdC PdK Seelenschmiede Grube HdR und ICC (Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob es mittlerweile geändert wurde, aber als ich meine Twinks hochgespielt habe waren Schmiede Grube und HdR im DF gesperrt mit der Begründung das die Ausrüstung nicht den Anforderungen entspricht. Auf Hero wurden die (ich glaube) erst mit minds. 3 T9 Teilen freigeschaltet.) Man mußte also einen gewiissen Stand haben um überhaupt reinzukommen. Ok aber zurück zu schwer/nicht schwer, und zu der Frage: War Bc schwerer, war WothLK schwerer, wird Cata noch schwerer? Ich würde sagen nein, es war und wird eine neue interessante Herausforderung und ja den alles Neue und unbekannte ist, oder kommt einem natürlich schwer vor. Nehmt doch bitte mal Fauldarm und Modermine, die sind nicht schwer, die können doch nix, es geht total easy wenn Leute dabei sind die ein bissi aufpassen, zuhören oder lesen können und das Zusammenspiel verstehen. Leider wird es auch bei Cata ne Menge Idioten geben, die es zum 198 zigsten Mal nicht einsehen das sie sich dann vllt doch mal bewegen müssen, auch wenn dadruch der DpS-Wert runtergeht. Hoffendlich wird es für diese Spezies richtig schwer^^ So was bedeutet Cata nun also, Cata bedeutet für mich in erster Linie: Man kann endlich wieder mit Spaß an die Sache drangehn, lernt Stück für Stüch seine Chars neu kennen und spielen (hoffe ich zumindest^^) Also ich nehm die Herausforderung an, schon allein weil es mich zur Zeit so was von anko..t immer und immer und immer und immer wieder diese sch.... Daily-Heros, die doch auch mal so verflucht schwer waren^^


----------



## Cathan (12. Oktober 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Du willst Gruppen mit 2 Tanks, 2 DDs und 1 Heal?
> Na wenn das so ist.
> 
> Weil zu BC Zeiten gabs ja kein Dual-Spec.
> ...


Manche wollen es eben umständlich und stundenlang stupide Mobs farmen damit sie überhaupt in den Raid können anstatt Spaß zu haben.
Naja wems gefällt.


----------



## Schlaviner (12. Oktober 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Wirklich echte Frisch 80er Gruppen finden sich nichtmehr, und somit sind auch die Instanzen eher ein Witz.



Und genauso wird esin Cata auch sein...

Habt ihr euch einmal bei WOTLK release beschwert das die Hero´s zu leicht sind?


----------



## MayoAmok (12. Oktober 2010)

In BC war es ja so, dass man erst ab einer bestimmten Rufstufe Zugang zu den Heroinstanzen erlangen konnte. 

So was gewährleistet, dass der Char schon mindestens ein paarmal auf der Normalversion der Instanz sich bewähren musste. 

Dementsprechend konnte man die Heroinstanzen durchaus herausfordernder gestalten. 

Heute gibt es diese Hürde nicht. Der Spieler selbst schätzt auch sein Equipment nicht ein, um zu schauen, was er sich damit zutrauen kann, und was nicht. Diesen Part musste jetzt schon der Dungeonfinder übernehmen. 

Es ist so, dass grüne Spieler, kaum der 80 entwachsen, in der Heroinstanz stehen, und dort auch erfolgreich sein wollen. 

Da dies den Spielern über den stark verinfachten Levelweg so antrainiert wurde, würde es zu einer riesigen Kündigungswelle kommen, wenn manche Spieler plötzlich auf der Stelle stehen würden, ohne wirklich weiterzukommen. 

Auch klafft die Equipmentschere derzeit schon vielzuweit auseinander, was natürlich durchaus dem Alter der Erweiterung WotLk geschuldet sein kann, sodass frisch auf Stufe 80 der Eindruck entstehen mag, dass man, würde man nicht schnellstmöglich diese Lücke schliessen, den Anschluss längst verloren hätte. 

Also setzt Blizzard derzeit alles daran, Nachzüglern einen schnellen Anschluss an den Content zu gewährleisten. 


Ich denke, dass Blizzard aus diesen Fehlern gelernt hat, und den Equipmentwert in Cataclysm nicht so stark ansteigen lassen wird. 

Das könnte man schon daran erkennen, dass den Spielern die Möglichkeit gegeben wird, das Equip ihrer Spielweise anzupassen und nicht jede Woche aufs neue dem nächstbesten, nächststärkeren Ausrüstungsgegenstand nachzujagen.


----------



## MayoAmok (12. Oktober 2010)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> Und genauso wird esin Cata auch sein...
> 
> Habt ihr euch einmal bei WOTLK release beschwert das die Hero´s zu leicht sind?



Es wird laut Blizzard mit jedem Contentpatch neues 5er Futter hinzugefügt, also neue Instanzen, die dann auf das aktuelle Gear abgestimmt sind. Genauso, wie es jetzt schon mit der Einführung von ICC geschah. 

Jedoch kann man hier am Verhalten der Spieler erkennen, dass sie keine schwereren Instanzen wollen, oder wie erklärst du, dass man nach Betreten von HDR über den Dungeonbrowser in 80% der Fälle alleine dasteht?


----------



## Potpotom (12. Oktober 2010)

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen... schon alleine wegen dem verschrumpelten Herz humpeln im Realmpool Hinterhalt ständig welche rein. Finde ich immer wieder bemerkenswert , eines der wenigen Items um die überhaupt noch gerollt wird. *g


----------



## MayoAmok (12. Oktober 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen... schon alleine wegen dem verschrumpelten Herz humpeln im Realmpool Hinterhalt ständig welche rein. Finde ich immer wieder bemerkenswert , eines der wenigen Items um die überhaupt noch gerollt wird. *g



Stimmt, aber diese Leute gehen gezielt hinein, um dort etwas zu bekommen. 

Sie nehmen dann auch diverse Schwierigkeiten in Kauf. 

Aber Leute, die über die Random-Funktion die Instanz betreten, sind nachdem der Ladebildschirm vorbei ist, meist alle in Dalaran, und dann aus der Gruppe. Oder eben gleich Offline, Alt+F4 sei dank und loggen grad auf nen Twink ein, bis der Debuff weg ist...


----------



## Metadron72 (12. Oktober 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Du willst Gruppen mit 2 Tanks, 2 DDs und 1 Heal?
> Na wenn das so ist.
> 
> Weil zu BC Zeiten gabs ja kein Dual-Spec.
> ...



ja, so war das damals....es wurden doch nicht immer 2 tanks gebraucht, sondern nur bis das gear halt dick genug war das es auch einer packt (was aber bissl gedauert hatte) und ja ich will bc hc 5er wieder 
nix mit grün angezogen aber einfach mal reinrennen, ohne hirn und verstand


----------



## Bergerdos (12. Oktober 2010)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> Und genauso wird esin Cata auch sein...
> 
> Habt ihr euch einmal bei WOTLK release beschwert das die Hero´s zu leicht sind?




So wie Blizzard es darstellt soll es ja genau so NICHT werden.
In WotLK ist das nach Blizzards Angaben aus dem Ruder gelaufen, zum Release war das mit der Equipsteigerung in keinster Weise so geplant. Es gab Naxx 10 und 25, auch mit 25er Equip waren die Heros noch heroisch. Dann kam Ulduar und damit die Hardmodes (die ursprünglich nicht geplant waren) - und damit fing der Mist an. das Equip musste besser sein als Naxx und das aus Ulduar-Hero noch besser. Es war aber nicht nur etwas besser, es war übertrieben besser weil man die Spieler die verbesserung auch deutlich spüren lassen wollte. 
Dann kam PDK - das ursprünglich zum WotLK-Release gar nicht geplant war - und brachte nochmal 4 Gear-Stufen mit, und schließlich ICC mit 4 Gear-Stufen. Laut Ghostcrawler war zum Release eigenlich 232er Itemlevel als Endequip vorgesehen, damit hätten die Heros auch noch bis eine Stufe vor dem Endequip einigermassen anspruchsvoll gewesen.
Vergleich das mal mit BC. Mit full T6 sind die Leute recht entspannt durch die Heros, wobei einige da immernoch knackig waren. Mit einem Equip zwischen T4 und T5 waren Heros noch richtig schwer.
In BC hat ein T6 equipter DD etwa den doppelten Schaden gemacht wie ein frischer 70er, ein T6 Tank hatte ca. 25k-30k Leben, ein frischer 70er so 12-13k. 
Wie sieht es heute aus ?
Ein 277er DD macht den 6-8fachen Schaden von einem frisch 80er, ein frisch 80er Tank mit Quest-Equip hat 20-23k Leben, ein 277er Tank kommt auf 60k und mehr. Die Relationen sind komplett verschoben.

So, jetzt kommt Cata und laut Blizzard wollen sie den gleichen Fehler nicht nochmal machen. Equip soll zwer besser werden mit steigendem Contend aber nicht gleich um ein vielfaches besser. Laut Ghostcrawler ist das End-equip schon fertig konzipiert und dient als Messlatte für alles was dazwischen kommen wird. Außerdem haben sie mit der Zusammenlegung von 10er und 25er Equip ein paar Zwischenstufen rausgenommen, pro Raidcontent sind es jetzt nur noch 2 Equipstufen statt 4.
Ich vermute, dass die Heros in Cata zuerst extrem schwer sind, mit dem Equip aus den ersten Raids dann schwer sind und erst mit dem Equip der zweiten und dritten Raidcontents Durchschnittlich sind. Erst mit dem Endcontent-Equip werden sie leicht.

..... ok, das hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## balibo (12. Oktober 2010)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> So wie Blizzard es darstellt soll es ja genau so NICHT werden.
> In WotLK ist das nach Blizzards Angaben aus dem Ruder gelaufen, zum Release war das mit der Equipsteigerung in keinster Weise so geplant. Es gab Naxx 10 und 25, auch mit 25er Equip waren die Heros noch heroisch. Dann kam Ulduar und damit die Hardmodes (die ursprünglich nicht geplant waren) - und damit fing der Mist an. das Equip musste besser sein als Naxx und das aus Ulduar-Hero noch besser. Es war aber nicht nur etwas besser, es war übertrieben besser weil man die Spieler die verbesserung auch deutlich spüren lassen wollte.
> Dann kam PDK - das ursprünglich zum WotLK-Release gar nicht geplant war - und brachte nochmal 4 Gear-Stufen mit, und schließlich ICC mit 4 Gear-Stufen. Laut Ghostcrawler war zum Release eigenlich 232er Itemlevel als Endequip vorgesehen, damit hätten die Heros auch noch bis eine Stufe vor dem Endequip einigermassen anspruchsvoll gewesen.
> Vergleich das mal mit BC. Mit full T6 sind die Leute recht entspannt durch die Heros, wobei einige da immernoch knackig waren. Mit einem Equip zwischen T4 und T5 waren Heros noch richtig schwer.
> ...




 Wenn das so wird ist es doch so wie es eigentlich sein soll, so das man sich alles erarbeitet und am Ende weiß wie genau man seinen Char spielen muß. Unser Tank hat am WotLK-Anfang geflucht wie doll, weil man Stunden in nonheros verbringen mußte wegen einem Teil und Stunden Ruf farmen mußte wegen Kopf und Schulter VZ u.s.w., dann auch noch Berufe skillen und und und. Bevor man das alles nicht durch hatte, hatte man doch kaum eine Chance an Heros zudenken. Dann kamm iwann Patch xyz und es wurde alles in den Popo geblasen. Das fängt schon bei den Erbstücken an, Ruf brauchste auch nur noch mit einem Char und mal ehrlich ich hab immer drauf gewartet das mein Lvl 1 Bankchar anstatt ner Grundration an Wasser und Brot ein Reittier in der Tasche hat. Dual find ich auf einer Weise zwar nicht schlecht, aber es hätte so sein müssen das man ich sagmal Tank-Rüssi nur bekommt wenn man auch als Tank geht und nicht mal eben einen Pala auf Vergelter spielen und nebenbei den Tank ausstatten. Dann wären uns Sachen erspart geblieben wie in Hdr, wo der Tank mit einem GS von 5,6k meint seid bitte etwas vorsichtig ich tank das erste mal.


----------



## dustail (12. Oktober 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Naja, für unsere 5er Gruppe NP, alles PvP'ler mit Movement und Know-How, wird wohl nicht schwer werden



Wer sich mit PVP beschäftigt und was reißt, für den ist Raiden kein Problem mehr, da man seine Klasse beherrscht und Auswendig kann-> mehr Zeit fürs Movement


----------



## Andvare (12. Oktober 2010)

ich freu mich draf endlich wieder mit cc's zu spielen und aufs mana achten zu müssen, da wird heilen wieder lustig
dieses aoe tanken und wegbomben macht doch auf dauer keinen spaß
und als eule werd ich wohl wieder damit zu kämpfen haben nicht als Oomkin dazu stehen und mein anregen für mich selbst beanspruchen

ich hoffe auch das es nicht wieder ne million t-sets gibt, 1-tset pro contentpatch und skillung reicht doch, extra heroische ausführungen und 25er ausführung - alles übertrieben find ich
davon ab begrüß ich auch die werte änderungen das da einige wegfallen, also ab lvl 80 war wotkl für mich eine entäuschung, mit cataclysm erhoff ich mir das das spiel besser wird wie zu classic und bc zeiten wo die welt noch in ordnung war :X
vor allem die spec auswahl mit lvl 10 wird bestimmt nen heiden spaß machen wenn man neuanfängt

jetz muss ich grad zurückdenken wie ich in der classic beta den bären in der mondlichtung stundenlang gesucht habe 


ps: muss mich nochmal korrigieren wotkl war auch in den ersten 80er zeiten lustig, heroes(auch wenn ich bc heroes besser fand) und naxx, wenn ich mal daran denke wie loki auf platz 1 der pcs mit den meisten spieler kills war, das wurde nur mit den contentpatches immer lahmer vor allem durch den equip wahnsinn


----------



## schwarza (12. Oktober 2010)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> So wie Blizzard es darstellt soll es ja genau so NICHT werden.
> In WotLK ist das nach Blizzards Angaben aus dem Ruder gelaufen, zum Release war das mit der Equipsteigerung in keinster Weise so geplant. Es gab Naxx 10 und 25, auch mit 25er Equip waren die Heros noch heroisch. Dann kam Ulduar und damit die Hardmodes (die ursprünglich nicht geplant waren) - und damit fing der Mist an. das Equip musste besser sein als Naxx und das aus Ulduar-Hero noch besser. Es war aber nicht nur etwas besser, es war übertrieben besser weil man die Spieler die verbesserung auch deutlich spüren lassen wollte.
> Dann kam PDK - das ursprünglich zum WotLK-Release gar nicht geplant war - und brachte nochmal 4 Gear-Stufen mit, und schließlich ICC mit 4 Gear-Stufen. Laut Ghostcrawler war zum Release eigenlich 232er Itemlevel als Endequip vorgesehen, damit hätten die Heros auch noch bis eine Stufe vor dem Endequip einigermassen anspruchsvoll gewesen.
> Vergleich das mal mit BC. Mit full T6 sind die Leute recht entspannt durch die Heros, wobei einige da immernoch knackig waren. Mit einem Equip zwischen T4 und T5 waren Heros noch richtig schwer.
> ...




Kleine Anmerkung meinerseits: ICC war schon recht früh fertig, sogar ziemlich am Anfang des Addons, genauso Ulduar. Die Inis müßen ja immer einen Bezug zum Addon bzw. zum Gebiet haben und du kannst nicht iwann dir überlegen, was für Bosse du brauchst. Das Design und die Gegner waren schon sehr früh klar. BLIZZ achtet da sehr drauf, daß die innere Logik des Games passt, was ich auch gut finde. Und die HM in Ulduar, ich weiß es nicht 100%, aber die sind so speziell, das ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, daß die eigentlich nicht geplant waren.

Unabhängig davon, war 277er von der Stärke her vielleicht nicht so geplant, aber ICC ist voll auf dieses Gear ausgerichtet. Nur mit 277er Gear ist der LK HM möglich - für die Meisten :-)

Insofern ist das schon alles Rund, nur war das Addon viel zu lang und daher ist der Anfang des Addons schnell sehr banal geworden. Und ehrlich gesagt sind die drei neuen Inis bei vielen Leuten mit schlechten Equip - frische 80er - immer noch gefürchtet.

Ob das jetzt bei Cata alles viel besser, weil schwerer, wird, das ist die große Frage. Ich bezweifle es, wenn ich mir so die Videos auf hordeguides anschaue. Der sagt bei sehr vielen Bossen auch auf der heroischen Fassung, daß Sie eigentlich nicht so schwer sind. Klar hängt alles vom Equip ab, aber das ist bei WotLK auch so.

Erstens werden Leute WotLK meines Erachtens in 1-2 Jahren als Top-Addon betrachten, weil ICC und Ulduar m.E. Top-Raid-Inis waren, bis zu einem gewissen Grad schwer und gut designte Bosse, klar der eine oder ander Encounter war/ist langweilig, aber der LK-Fight ist schon top und auch Prof HM, genauso wie Algalon und Yogg+0. Die Inis interessieren mich wenig, klar kleine interessante Mini-Bosse, aber stundenlanges Gewipe oder 5-10 Minuten-Fights ist hier sehr unangebracht. Daher verstehe ich nicht wer es toll findet, wenn jetzt sauschwere Inis kommen, wo man mit CCs und allem Drum und Dran schon Schwierigkeiten hat. Oder das Mana übelst schnell weg geht.

Und diese bei Classic war ein Epic noch ein Epic-Geschwafel, ist einerseits mit vielen unausgedachten Konzepten von BLIZZ zu begünden und andererseites muß mal mal sehen, daß gewisse EPICs wie z.B. die Legendary oder 28er-Waffen immer noch einen gewissen Status haben.
Insofern blicke ich mit einem weinenden Auge auf WotLK, weil es m.E. eine gute Erweiterung war, aber auch mit einem freuenden Gesicht auf Cata, da WotLK einfach fertig ist und es nichts mehr zu erzählen gibt.

Und am Ende von Cata wird es wieder genauso sein wie am Ende von WotLK, durch jede Ini rennt man in Höchstgeschwindigkeit und 80% der Raidbosse lacht man aus. Ist nunmal so. Aber witzig wirds dann wenn man mit 85er zum LK geht und dort wiped weil die Leute den Kampf nicht verstehen.


----------



## dragonfire1803 (12. Oktober 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Es wird laut Blizzard mit jedem Contentpatch neues 5er Futter hinzugefügt, also neue Instanzen, die dann auf das aktuelle Gear abgestimmt sind. Genauso, wie es jetzt schon mit der Einführung von ICC geschah.
> 
> Jedoch kann man hier am Verhalten der Spieler erkennen, dass sie keine schwereren Instanzen wollen, oder wie erklärst du, dass man nach Betreten von HDR über den Dungeonbrowser in 80% der Fälle alleine dasteht?



Da hast du leider recht...überall wird gemault und gebrüllt das alles zu einfach ist und man will richtig hardcore Raids und Inis, ABER wehe es gibt auch nur einen wipe (wie in HDR) und schon leaven die schneller als man denkt...ich habe mal eine Grp in HDR gehabt die hat einen netten wipe hingelegt weil der heiler einen disc hatte...schon haut der erste DD ab mit den Worten "kein Bock reppkosten zu farmen"
Wehe die Ini könnte etwas länger als 15 min dauern (zB weil ein frischer 80er dabei ist)...schon fangen die Leute an zu rebellieren, zu leaven oder voten den schlecht equipten Spieler raus.
Es ist schon krass was von manchen Spielern verlangt wird damit sie überhaupt in einen Raid reinkommen...sowas wie "lf DD min 8k dps für PDK10"...ist es nicht klar das der raid/Ini einfacher wird mit overgear?
Meine Erfahrung sagt mir das die meisten Spieler es garnicht schwerer haben wollen...sie unternehmen ja alles mögliche damit es so einfach wie möglich ist...schreien hinterher nur rum weil sie sich als Mega-Profi darstellen wollen...viele leiden sowieso schon an chronischer selbstüberschätzung.


----------



## Chirogue (12. Oktober 2010)

Kief schrieb:


> Er meint 333..
> 
> Ansonsten hat er zu 100% recht mit dem was er sagt


----------



## Toxxical (12. Oktober 2010)

_Ich glaube das viele eine wichtige Sache vergessen haben:_

*Das Spiel sollte einem Spaß machen!*

Hoher Schwierigkeitsgrad: macht vielen Spielern Spaß, ist aber für einige zu schwer.
Niedriger Schwierigkeitsgrad: macht auch vielen Spielern Spaß, ist aber einigen zu langweilig.
Mittlerer Schwierigkeitsgrad: bietet einigen Leuten Herausforderungen und verursacht bei vielen Langeweile.

*Es ist halt schwer etwas zu erstellen was jedem Spaß macht und nicht jeder hat am selben Spaß.*
-Manche haben am Heroic Raiden Spaß.
-Manche haben Spaß daran mit Epics, Mounts und Erfolgen zu posen.
-Manche haben daran Spaß mit ihrer Gruppe ein paar Stunden zusammen zu verbringen ohne großen Spielaufwand.

Blizzard hat dies mit den heroischen Raids sehr gut gelöst aber trotzdem bleibt das Problem bestehen das Leute die ohne großen Aufwand Spaß haben wollen auch durch die 5er Heroics durchmüssen.

*Klar ist: *
*-Die 5er Heroics werden mehr Aufwand erfordern aber nicht schwerer werden.*
*-Es wird weiterhin die Herausforderung der Heroischen Raids bestehen.*
*-Gegenstände des letzten Contents werden weiterhin leicht erspielbar sein.*


----------



## Todesknight (12. Oktober 2010)

ich spiele die beta und finde auch, dass es schwerer geworden ist. Man nimmt es mal eben nich so leicht mit 2. mobs auf ohne zu sterben.


----------



## schäubli (12. Oktober 2010)

Todesknight schrieb:


> ich spiele die beta und finde auch, dass es schwerer geworden ist. Man nimmt es mal eben nich so leicht mit 2. mobs auf ohne zu sterben.



War in WOTLK wirklich genauso.Die Spielweise hatte sich auch verändert zu TBC.
Man muss schauen wie es schwieriger wird in den Raids.
Weil

Schwierige Raids -> Weniger Leute bekommen gutes Gear -> Weniger Leute schaffen einfach die normalen Instanzen -> Schwieriger wird es Gear zu farmen

Das nennt man die wundervolle Mathematik der Warcraftmatie!


----------



## LoveThisGame (24. Oktober 2010)

wer pro ist soll pro bekommen ! wer gelegenheitsspieler ist bekommt eben deutlich weniger ! ich selbst bin etwas irgendwo dazwischen mein main ele schami hat nen gs von über 5,9k durchschnitts item lvl 265 ich habe keine raidgilde im pro sinn alles mehr oder weniger random erraidet kenne "nur" 11/12 bossen und hab "nur" 10 down im 25er gar "nur" 9, ich bin damit aber absolut zufrieden wer es nötig hat sich "anscheißen" zu lassen im raid damit er/sie 277er hc loot bekommt zitat eins raidleiters der besten gilde meines servers mit einem twink im random 25er : "Macht mal Damage hier am Pimmel spielen könnt ihr nachher" auf den ein oder anderen satz geh ich jetzt mal nicht näher ein bitte jedem das seine.
nur nach einem 10 stunden tag hab ich besseres zu tun als mich von irgendwelchen leuten beschimpfen zu lassen die den ganzen tag nichts anderes tun als faul in ihrer bude rumgammeln während ich ihr hartzVI erarbeite damit sie sich ihr wow finanzieren können !!!
da geh ich eben mit  leuten raiden die das ganze zwar ernst nehmen man will ja schließlich was erreichen aber wenigstens beim trash auch mal gelacht wird im ts, wenn ich dann dafür eben 3-4 bosse weniger zu sehen bekomm und mein "pimmel" eben 0,3k gs weniger hat auch gut denke jeder muß das für sich richtige suchen dann sind wohl auch die meisten mit sich selbst,wow und der welt zufrieden !

zum eigentlichen thema: denke schon das cata zumindest die ersten wochen und monate deutlich schwieriger sein wird zumindest bis die erste generation in den raids is und das gear mehr und mehr lila wird auch dann wird der twink in den heros sicher wieder mehr oder weniger mitgezogen werden wenn die leute einfach mit 359er gear x dps mehr fahren als mit 333-346 sicher noch kein 8-10 minuten durchrennen alles pullen wegbomben aber sicher dann mit T12 oder gar 13.


----------



## Devil4u (5. November 2010)

Ich packe diesen alten Thread wieder aus, dank der SUFU 

Wolle eigentlich auch darüber Diskutieren wie ihr eigentlich gerne den Schwierigkeits Grad, bzw. den Raidprogress hättet.
Für mich ist es so, dass ich es schade finde dass es heute keinen "richtigen" Raidprogress mehr gibt. Die Schwirigkeit des Raids find ich aber ganz in Ordnung, durch die HC varianten und 10/25er system.
Was ich mit dem "richtigen Raidprogress" meine ist, dass man Heute nicht mehr Naxx clearen muss um Ulduar zu gehen, und Ulduar um  PDK zu gehen. usw... Man kann Heros machen für Marken, und Highlevel-Equip in relativ einfachen 5er Inis holen.
Den Nachzüglern wird dadurch zwar alles sehr stark vereinfacht, und sie kommen schnell in den absoluten Endcontent. Aber Blizz beschneidet sich somit irgend wie auch den Inhalt. Denn wenn mein neuer Char 80 ist, kann ich mich direkt auf die 3 noch wichtigen Inis stürzen, Seelenschmiede und ICC10/25. Doch was ist mit dem ganzen rest den Wolk Endcontent zu bieten hatte? Klar Just For Fun noch nen Naxx oder Ulduar Run kann man machen. Ist aber leider nicht mehr Pflicht.

Was ich als Lösungsansatz besser gefunden hätte:

Markensystem beibehalten. (Naxx/HC Marken, Ulduar Marken, PDK Marken usw.) nicht die belohnungen für Inis die immer einfacher werden verbessern.
Equip Drop erhöhen wenn neuer Content da ist (in den Raidinstanzen). Naxx wäre somit für jeden 80er immer noch Pflicht, weil er ohne das Equip nicht nach Ulduar kommt. Das erfarmen wird aber für nachzügler schneller gemacht.
(Also nicht so Hart wie zu BC zeiten, als der Raidprogress auch für nachzügler genau so hart war, aber trotzdem einen Raidprogress)

Damit hätte man für jeden Char die voraussetzung den Content auch durchspielen zu müssen, und keinen Highend Content überspringen zu können. Beim Leveln kann ich auch nicht direkt im 70-80 Content anfangen, nur weil die alte Welt und BC schon veraltet ist.


----------



## Imonaboat (6. November 2010)

Ach wird doch eh alles wieder son Casualdreck wie heute...sowas wie ZH mit Timeevent wirds garantiert nie wieder geben


----------



## Alcest (6. November 2010)

Naja kenne zwar jede Version von WoW, hätte auch nichts dagegen wenn es wieder schwieriger wird.

Allerdings wenn es zu schwer werden sollte, so dass man wieder gezwungen ist mit ner Gilde zu raiden fände ich es schade.

Random Raids genau das finde ich an WotLK gut ... dieses wird einem aber wieder genommen sollte wie gesagt, es zu schwer werden.


----------



## Rheagar (6. November 2010)

Ich finde es durchaus wünschenswert das der spielerische Anspruch nach oben geschraubt wird. Was zur Zeit abgeht in den heroic Instanzen ist nicht mehr lustig und ist nur reines durchgerenne für Marken damit man sich die über Epixxe vom Händler holen kann. Das Problem ist das diese leicht erwerbbaren Epics besser sind als diejenigen die wirklich in der aktuellen Raidinstanz droppen. Klar, dadurch hat jeder die möglichkeit den aktuellen Content zu spielen. Das Problem ist aber das viele Spieler mit Gear rumrennen das sie sich nicht wirklich verdient haben. Man ist halt mal als random mit in ICC gewesen, liegt nur auf dem Boden rum aber bekommt trotzdem Belohnungen. 
Früher (war alles besser :>) hat man sich noch sein gear erspielt. Es lief ungefähr so ab: Man ging in die Instanzen um sein T0 zu holen, wenn man dann schön blau war dann konnte man nach UBRS und bisschen später auch nach MC, BWL, AQ, Naxx (welches damals nur die wenigsten gesehen haben). Die Stufe der Klamotten war damals der Spielfortschritt. Ich meine wenn man ein anderes Computerspiel spielt dann beschwert man sich doch auch nicht das man den Abspann noch nicht sieht weil man einfach zu blöd ist die Mission zu schaffen! Hab das selber mit Starcraft1 erlebt. Da bin ich nicht wirklich mit den Zerg weitergekommen und Ende gelände! Keine Ahnung wie es da weiter gegangen ist oder um was es sich am Ende dreht! (Bin kein großer Stratege :>) 

Desweiteren gibt es meiner Meinung nach keine Casuals. Ich unterteile die Leute lieber in gute Spieler und kackn00bs. (leicht beleidigend, aber ihr solltet erstmal meine Meinung über Elfen hören :>) Ein guter Spieler tut was für sein Equip und sucht sich dann die richtigen Instanzen aus wo er es herbekommt. Er schaut auch ob das gear jetzt wirklich zu seiner Klasse passt! z.B können Jäger und Schamanen schwere Rüstung tragen. Wer aber die Sachen vom anderen anzieht ist ziemlich fehl am Platze. Wer in Karazahn mit Karotte am Stiel rumläuft und sagt er hat nix besseres ist einfach ein KACKN00B! Aus, Ende, Äpfel! Durch diese hinterhergeschmisssenen Epics kann man das auch viel schlechter kontrollieren. JEDER ist Fullepic, es ist keine Kunst mehr! Wenn ich daran denke wie ich in BC für meinen Druiden die Items gefarmt habe! Ich war gefühlte 10000 mal in diesen Schlangenschrein 5ern nur für den Tankstab. Aber komischerweise hatte ich die Motivation dazu! Danach musste ich nie wieder da rein und war auch froh darüber! Es war einfach eine Phase des Spiels, eine Mission, ein Level auf den du gerade bist wo du diese Aufgabe hast dein Equip so zu verbessern das du mitmischen kannst. Mit WotLk musste man nicht mehr wie in Warcraft 3 "allyourbasearebelongtous" eingeben. NEIN! Mann ging einfach zum Markenhändler und übersprang einen großteil des Spieles! Ulduar (eine sehr geile Instanz) ist nurnoch dafür da die Weekly Raid quest zu machen. Früher hätten sich die "Casuals" darauf gefreut das Spiel in der nächsten Stufe erleben zu können. Heute wird gemeckert "Ey ich ahb doch den Gearscore von XXXX! Warum darf ich nicht mit? Mimimimimimi!" Den hat halt jeder Depp! Früher (tolles Wort) hat man wirklich am Equip gesehn was derjenige drauf hatte. Das will ich wieder! Ich will nicht mehr das Leute Ultra krassen Equip haben aber dann keine Leistung bringen weil ihnen alles in den Arsch geschoben wird wie in Wotlk!

Nach meiner kleinen Abschweifung noch ein Fazit: 
Wenn die Heros so schwer sind ist es nicht schlimm! Die Leute die das schaffen sollen es schaffen. Wer es nicht schafft kann immernoch auf nonhero üben gehn!


----------



## Myimmortal_ (7. November 2010)

Recht hast du, Rheagar. Das Problem ist einfach, dass nach den Entwicklern jeder sofort Anschluss an den aktuellsten Raidcontent finden soll. Ich frag mich bis heute warum. Warum muss jemand, der erst anderthalb Jahre nach Release Maxlevel wird, das Recht haben direkt oben mitzuspielen? Warum bilden sich manche Spieler ein, direkt zwei Contentstufen überspringen zu dürfen? Diesen Spielern fehlt meist die Erfahrung und die Vertrautheit ihrer Klassenrolle im Raid. Jetzt kommen manche Spieler mit "lol ich will aber mein twink equippen" - ohne Witz geht es bei diesem Spiel darum zehn Charakterslots zu füllen, die in BiS-Gear eingedeckt sind? Ich frag mich echt was in den Köpfen von manchen Leuten vorgeht.

Es wird Zeit und ich hoffe inständig, dass das Spiel den Leuten wieder aufzeigt was es überhaupt heißt, überhaupt Full-Epic zu sein. Wird also Zeit, dass das Spiel wieder einen Aspruch bekommt, der sich mit TBC vergleichen lässt. Bevor die PreQuests für Raids abgeschafft wurden natürlich. Die derzeitige Mentalität der Spieler im Spiel ist nur noch zum Davonlaufen. Hauptsache man steht im Recount oben und postet das Resultat dann im /g, /ra und whispert es seiner halben Friendslist. Aber wenn man dann den Mund aufmacht und seine Meinung äußert, wird erstmal gesagt "lol der content is doch hart hast bestimmt nichma lk hero down" - natürlich, wenn es EINEN Encounter in einem Dungeon gibt, macht das natürlich den gesamten Content unterhaltsam und anspruchsvoll. Der Umgang der Spieler miteinander war vor WotLK-Release und wo sich noch nicht jeder wie der Oberoxxor gefühlt hat, weil ihm der Loot nachgeworfen wurde war einfach um Welten besser. Und all diese Kritikpunkte, die ich hier bringe sind unmittelbar auf den viel zu niedrigen Schwierigkeitsgrad des Spiels zurückzuführen. Lassen wir uns überraschen!


----------



## qqqqq942 (7. November 2010)

Todesknight schrieb:


> ich spiele die beta und finde auch, dass es schwerer geworden ist. Man nimmt es mal eben nich so leicht mit 2. mobs auf ohne zu sterben.



Ja aber es wurde schon öfter gesagt, dass in der Beta noch Gegenstände fehlen - deshalb wird Cat zwar einfacher aber (hoffendlich) nicht so einfach wie LK


----------



## qqqqq942 (7. November 2010)

Rheagar schrieb:


> ihr solltet erstmal meine Meinung über Elfen hören :>)



eh sag nichts über elfen


----------



## Snek2009 (7. November 2010)

also erstmal ich spiel WoW NICHT!

da ich aber das flamen in den foren lustig find les ich mir trotzdem viel zum thema durch und weiß deshalb ca wies geht ;D


also: ich finds geil wens schwerer wrid und hoff die drehen das nich wieder runter damit die ganzen "lolzroflimimba" dd´s mal ordentlich auf die fresse bekommen und lernen wie man richtig spielt


----------



## Sarvan (7. November 2010)

Reaper2004 schrieb:


> es gibt viele unterschiedliche arten von spielern
> 
> 1. mimimi zu schwer nerf pls
> 
> ...



Hm... Aha, ein dauernder Ja-Sager.  Würde jeder immer alles so hinnehmen wie du, stünde die Welt schon am Abgrund. Natürlich passt es keinem zu 100%... Eben deshalb sind die Foren da, um seine Kritik kundzutun...


----------



## Mustang. (7. November 2010)

Also das die non-heros egal sind finde ich auch bissel dumm , einfach weil man sich die ganzen 5 level dort befindet. Und wenn es ist, wie blizzard sagt, dass man erst die non-heros durcharbeiten muss um die heros zu schaffen , fände ich es ganz gut. Macht ja alles wieder schwerer -> mehr spaß


----------



## Cantharion (7. November 2010)

Ich hoffe dass die heros und raids fordernd sind, aber trotzdem random zu bewältigen sind.


----------



## Myimmortal_ (7. November 2010)

Heroic Raids wohl kaum. Und das ist auch gut so.
Kenne die genaue Lage auf dem Beta zur Zeit nicht, da ich mich lange nicht mehr eingelogt habe und dort auch keine Gilde habe, aber so wie es aussieht sind selbst die Raids auf Non-heroic (teilweise) recht knackig. Anfangs wirst du da mit Randoms wohl nix reißen. Aber auch das ist gut so, wenn du mich fragst.


----------



## Gabberchen (7. November 2010)

ich für meinen teil habe absolut gaaaaarnix dagegen wenns schwerer wird.. dann werden sich die ganzen lowbobs die skill- und grundlos nen raid nach 2 wipes leaven ganz schön umsehen.. was werden die wohl dann machen? heulend inner ecke sitzen und am daumen nuckeln vielleicht?


----------



## Monsterwarri (9. November 2010)

Gabberchen schrieb:


> ich für meinen teil habe absolut gaaaaarnix dagegen wenns schwerer wird.. dann werden sich die ganzen lowbobs die skill- und grundlos nen raid nach 2 wipes leaven ganz schön umsehen.. was werden die wohl dann machen? heulend inner ecke sitzen und am daumen nuckeln vielleicht?



word.

Also um meine bisherigen Betaquellen und diesen Thread hier zusammenzufassen.

- Questen ist wenn überhaupt nur wenig schwerer aber viel abwechslungsreicher und spannender.
- Normale Instanzen sind wieder fordernder aber mit Suchtool Gruppe machbar.
- Heroische Instanzen sind wieder ähnlich knackig wie in BC und anfangs sollte man wohl eher auf eine selbst zusammengestellte Gruppe zurückgreifen.
- Normale Raids sind wieder schwerer und fordern Bewegung sowie Charakterbeherrschung.
- Heroische Raids sind absolut hart. Bevor jemand meckert das Cataclysm Raids zu leicht sind, begegnet erstmal nen HC Encounter  
( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgsGWWHhNcA&translated=1 )

Also, weshalb sollte man noch behaupten Cataclysm ist leicht?

So far.


----------



## StrokeOfFate (9. November 2010)

Heroische 5er Instanzen sollten wieder das sein, als was sie gedacht waren. Als Alternativ-Tätigkeit in kleinen Gruppen. Nicht jeder möchte Raiden, aber es gibt auch Leute, die gerne in 5er Instanzen gehen. Wenn dort endlich abseits des Loots auch Belohnungen gäbe, die einem mehr Spielinhalt verschaffen (Seltene Rezepte wie zu BC-Zeiten, Dungeon-Set), einfach ein Ziel zu geben, dann wäre das schon eine tolle Sache.

PvP kann man auch vergessen, wo liegt da der Reiz?
Natürlich könnte man dem auch Abhilfe verschaffen, indem man zusätzlich eine Art Ranking-Liste einführt. Einfach um auch hier den Wettbewerb zu fördern.

Alles in Allem sollte man sich etwas von Einheitsbrei und dem Kommunismus(Ghostcrawler lässt grüßen), entfernen.


----------



## Kotnik (10. November 2010)

Dass der blizzardsche Einheitsbrei nichts mit Kommunismus zu tun hat, lassen wir mal außer acht.. Anderes Thema, gehört hier nicht her, will ich nicht breittreten.

Aber ja, weniger Einheitsbrei in WoW wäre gut. Warum bilden sich manche Spieler ein, dass wirklich JEDER im Spiel ALLES haben muss? Bzw präziser: Dass jeder alles haben muss, ohne auch das entsprechende dafür getan zu haben?
Wenn ich es nicht schaffe, zu raiden, wozu brauche ich dann epische Ausrüstung? Kann mir das irgendwer mal verraten? Ich verstehe es nicht. Nur damit ich auch so cool aussehe? Bitte...das ist doch albern. Als ich nicht raiden konnte, weil ich zeitlich eingebunden war, hab ich trotzdem nicht verlangt, dass mir T X nachgeworfen wurde. Zu dem ZEitpunkt T8. Klar hab ich mir gedacht, wär cool, das zu haben, aber dafür hätt ich halt raiden gehen müssen. Und das habe ich akzeptiert. 
Wenn einer der Spieler, die immer behaupten, dass die kack Pros alles für sich haben wollen und sie selbst gefälligst das Recht haben sollten, auch alles zu haben, hier mitliest, dann würde ich gerne die Antwort auf die Frage:
Wozu braucht man T XXXX, wenn man eh nur Heros bestreitet? Wozu Epics, wenn man nicht mal raidet?


----------



## Aske333 (10. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man T XXXX, wenn man eh nur Heros bestreitet? Wozu Epics, wenn man nicht mal raidet?



Meine Antwort: Weil jeder im Monat das gleiche bezahlt. WoW ist auch nichts anderes als eine Dienstleistung. Und der Masse scheint es eben einfach Spaß zu machen in TXXXX rumzulaufen.

Aber zum Topic: Ich fände es generell besser, wenn die Balance von den Items weg verlagert wird. Ich meine, auch wenn es jetzt am Anfang etwas schwerer mit den Instanzen und den Raids wird, so ist das doch auch wieder nur eine relativ kurze Übergangsphase. Meinetwegen geht es mit Cata start bis Itemlevel 362 oder so und damit sind die Raids in irgendeiner Hinsicht wahrscheinlich knackig. Jetzt warten wir alle mal 5 Monate bis nach Cataclysm und schon wird es Itemlevel 420 geben. Und spätestens dann werden Randomgruppen wieder bombend durch alle Instanzen laufen.

Was will Blizzard denn nun auch noch machen. Die Spielerbasis besteht zu großen Teilen aus Leuten, die entweder nicht genug Zeit haben oder schlichtweg zu schlecht spielen und auch kein Interesse daran haben der Uba-Roxx0r zu werden. 

Ich kann mich noch an die Classic Zeiten erinnern, noch bevor überhaupt jemand daran dachte regelmässig nach BC zu gehen. Und da hieß es auch noch von Blizzard her, daß die Items NIEMALS einen so starken Einfluss auf das Spielgeschehen nehmen würden :-). 

Für mich persönlich machen Items momentan (und auch in der Cata Beta) so rund 70% des Spielgefühls aus.


----------



## Bravus (10. November 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ja aber ihr wisst schon das in der Beta die benötigten EP reduziert sind
> 
> Die wurden bereits angepasst.


----------



## Butragueno (10. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ein absoluter Casual Gamer der ersten Stunde und verfolge diverse Threads schon seit einigen Wochen. Da ich aus keinem Erfahrungsschatz seitens der Beta-von Catalysm schöpfen kann, sondern mich auf die geschriebenen Informationen verlassen muss, sehe ich schon eine Anhebung des Schwierigkeitsgrades.

Ich für meinen Teil, kann dieses nur mehr als begrüßen. Als Mittdreißiger im nunmehr sechsten World of Warcraft Jahr, mit einigen schöpferischen Pausen, sehe ich mich nach mehr Anspruch im Spiel. Das ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit, ich muss jeden 25ger Raid bestehen und das as soon as possible, sondern ein Klassenverständnis. Aber das sind die Probleme der Vergangenheit, eine breite Spielermasse ist entstanden, die alle bedient werden wollen. Ich für meinen Teil, mit ca. 4 Stunden Spielzeit in der Woche fand es in der Classic Version gut, mich auf Raids, wenn ich denn die Zeit dazu hatte, vorzubereiten, ohne Guides, mit vielen Leuten die genau so viel Ahnung hatten wie ich, ohne Addons etc. Dies zeichnete für mich einen Raid aus, gemeinsam Erleben und Erforschen/Entdecken. Heutzutage ist dieses fast undenkbar, die Spielinhalte sind zu leicht, jeder kann alles erreichen, Klassenverständnis wir fast gar nicht mehr fokussiert, alles auf Low Budget Ebene, damit auch der letzte Depp alles zu sehen bekommt, das störte mich enorm in der Vergangenheit, ich möchte für meinen Einsatz in meinem Rahmen belohnt werden, spiele ich eben nur wenig, kann ich eben nicht alles sehen, beherrsche ich meine Klasse nicht, kann ich auch nicht alles sehen. Ganz einfach. Leider ist die Entwicklung nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen, da WOW ein Spiel für die breite Masse < 20 Jahre perfekt inszeniert ist. Darunter leidet auch das Spielniveau!


----------



## Sorzzara (10. November 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch an die Classic Zeiten erinnern, noch bevor überhaupt jemand daran dachte regelmässig nach BC zu gehen. Und da hieß es auch noch von Blizzard her, daß die Items NIEMALS einen so starken Einfluss auf das Spielgeschehen nehmen würden :-).
> 
> Für mich persönlich machen Items momentan (und auch in der Cata Beta) so rund 70% des Spielgefühls aus.



Nach BC? Von Classic aus? coole Leistung, ich glaub du meinst MC.

Das wurde, verzeihung, NIEMALS gesagt. Das WoW ein MMO ist, dessen Charprogression eng mit der Itemisierung zusammenhängt, war schon vor Release klar. Und auch zu Classiczeiten war es so, dass mein T2 Hexer es mühelos mit 2 oder sogar 3 Instanzequipten "blauen" aufnehmen konnte.

Wenn überhaupt, war es zu Classiczeiten schlimmer als heute. Jemand in t9,5 kann gut mit einem t10, jemand in t10 kompetitiv mit einem in full t10.5 mithalten im Raid. Ein Zornerfüllter Gladi kann auch gegen eine S STufe niedriger verlieren wenn er nicht aufpasst.

Aber hast du in Classic mal versucht dich als Frischer 60er, mit blau grünem Gear (etwa so schwer ist es heute t10 zu bekommen) gegen einen Endgamequippten zu wehren? Wenn dir ein T2 Hunter, ein T2,5 Mage oder ein Rang 13 Krieger entgegenkam, konntest du genausogut in die nächstbeste Lava springen.


----------



## Aske333 (10. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Nach BC? Von Classic aus? coole Leistung, ich glaub du meinst MC.
> 
> Das wurde, verzeihung, NIEMALS gesagt. Das WoW ein MMO ist, dessen Charprogression eng mit der Itemisierung zusammenhängt, war schon vor Release klar.



Ja, sorry...klar meinte ich MC. 

Das ist ja genau das, was ich meine. Natürlich hattest Du keine Chance gegen T2 oder das epische PvP Set als normal Item Träger. Daher habe ich auch von den Zeiten VOR MC geredet.

Und Blizzard hat GANZ KLAR solche Aussagen getroffen. Ich weiß es noch ganz genau, da wir zu fünft die Beta gespielt hatten und wir mit WoW damals alle nur aus genau diesem einen Grund überhaupt anfangen wollten. Es wurden sogar Vergleiche zu Diablo II und der Itemisierung gezogen und offenkundig eingesehen, daß soetwas im Grunde schlecht ist.
Die Quellen existieren sicher noch irgendwo...ich suche das mal heute Abend.


----------



## Myimmortal_ (10. November 2010)

Butragueno, ein Jammer, dass es so wenige Leute gibt, die so wie du denken.
Zu der Itemdiskussion über mir: Da fiel schon wieder das Argument "jeder bezahlt das gleiche für dieses Spiel und hat somit Anspruch auf das BiS-Equip." - und ich kanns echt nicht mehr hören. Was denkt ihr eigentlich? Wenn ich in ein Fitness-Studio gehe und den gleichen Monatsbeitrag wie mein Kumpel bezahle und er 3 mal die Woche zum Pumpen geht, während ich einmal die Woche unmotiviert losgehe, beklage ich mich dann, weil ich nicht so aussehe rasche Fortschritte mache wie mein Kumpel?

Und wenn hier behauptet wird, dass es ihr gutes Recht ist, Items hinterhergeworfen zu bekommen, dreht sich mir echt der Magen um. 

@Aske333:
Deiner Meinung nach soll ein Spieler, der grün/blau equipt ist und von Skill her auf dem Niveau eines T2 equipten Spielers ist, eine Chance haben? Warum hat man denn damals Equip gefarmt und ist in BGs gegangen?! Um andere Spieler, die sich nicht so sehr reingehangen haben, platt zu machen würde ich mal sagen. Wenn ich meinen Charakter "verstärke" will ich das gefälligst mal auch merken und nicht von einem Schurken, der die Armschienen des Wals trägt umgehauen werden. 

* 
*


----------



## Aske333 (11. November 2010)

Myimmortal_ schrieb:


> @Aske333:
> Deiner Meinung nach soll ein Spieler, der grün/blau equipt ist und von Skill her auf dem Niveau eines T2 equipten Spielers ist, eine Chance haben? Warum hat man denn damals Equip gefarmt und ist in BGs gegangen?! Um andere Spieler, die sich nicht so sehr reingehangen haben, platt zu machen würde ich mal sagen. Wenn ich meinen Charakter "verstärke" will ich das gefälligst mal auch merken und nicht von einem Schurken, der die Armschienen des Wals trägt umgehauen werden.



Und wieder jemand der nicht lesen und verstehen gleichzeitig kann. Meiner Meinung nach sollte jeder "ähnliches" Equip haben. Egal ob er eine Stunde pro Tag spielt, oder 14 Stunden pro Tag in Inis verbringt. Ein erster kleiner Schritt dahin ist z.B. in Cataclysm, daß die Arenabelohnungen die gleichen Werte haben wie die normalen rated BG Belohnungen. Sie unterscheiden sich nur durch die Optik. 
Ich habe nichts dagegen, daß Raid Belohnungen besser sind als das 0815 Zeug. Aber die Kluft ist einfach viel zu groß. 

Ich sehe es doch an meinem Paladin Twink. Gerade 80 -> im pvp keine Chance. Egal gegen was. Also durchsterben und zergen bis hin zu den ersten PvP Rüstungen. Damit geht es schon besser, soll heißen Du bist nicht mehr onehit. Nächster Schritt: Durchsterben bis hin zu den dicken Gladiator Teilen. Und dann? Auf einmal nahezu unsterblich. Tolles System!


----------



## Kotnik (11. November 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Und wieder jemand der nicht lesen und verstehen gleichzeitig kann. Meiner Meinung nach sollte jeder "ähnliches" Equip haben. Egal ob er eine Stunde pro Tag spielt, oder 14 Stunden pro Tag in Inis verbringt. Ein erster kleiner Schritt dahin ist z.B. in Cataclysm, daß die Arenabelohnungen die gleichen Werte haben wie die normalen rated BG Belohnungen. Sie unterscheiden sich nur durch die Optik.
> Ich habe nichts dagegen, daß Raid Belohnungen besser sind als das 0815 Zeug. Aber die Kluft ist einfach viel zu groß.
> 
> Ich sehe es doch an meinem Paladin Twink. Gerade 80 -> im pvp keine Chance. Egal gegen was. Also durchsterben und zergen bis hin zu den ersten PvP Rüstungen. Damit geht es schon besser, soll heißen Du bist nicht mehr onehit. Nächster Schritt: Durchsterben bis hin zu den dicken Gladiator Teilen. Und dann? Auf einmal nahezu unsterblich. Tolles System!



Also, worin ich dir rechtgebe, ist, dass der Sprung zu groß ist, aber das betrifft ja nicht nur das PvP, sondern auch das PvE. Die Endgame-Rüstungen nach 3.3 fühlen sich im Verhältnis zu den "highend"-rüstungen von 3.0 (itemlvl 284 zu 213) an wie aus einem anderen addon. Es fühlt sich so an, als würde ein Spieler mit karazhan-Ausrüstung gegen einen Spieler in Naxx-Ausrüstung kämpfen, ich glaube auch der Untershcied an itemleveln kommt hin.. (kara: itemlvl120 naxx10:200)
HIer ist also ein gewaltiger Designfehler, der zur Folge hat, dass Spieler mit guter Ausrüstung neue SPieler umsäblen dass es nicht mehr feierlich ist. 
Ich errinere mich noch an meine ersten Schritte im BC-PvP. Ich hab mir das blaue S 0.5-Set zusammengekauft und bin damit gar nicht sooo schlecht gefahren. Klar, kam ein Krieger mit ner S3-Waffe um die Ecke, war Schicht im Schacht. Aber ich fühlte mich nicht völlig verloren. ZUmindest nicht auf dem BG. Arena war natürlich nix zu wollen. 

Aber so weit zu gehen, ähnliches Equip zu fordern, ich weiß nicht, es sollte schon ein deutlicher UNterschied bestehen. Die Crux ist halt mal wieder, dass ein Item-Fortschritt bestehen muss für da PVE und dass das PvP leider viel zu viel mitzureden hat bei den Design-Entscheidungen von Blizzard. WÜrde man das PvP-Zeug nicht vom itemlvl an das PVE-Zeug anpassn, würde es keiner mehr anziehen und nur einfach jeder in TXXX ins BG gehen. Dann würden wieder die PvPler rumjammern, dass die fiesen Raider auch noch das schöööne pvp kaputtmachen, weil das ja der KErn von WoW für die lieben PvPler ist und so weiter bla. 

Aber ich drohe abzuschweifen. PvE und PvP werden sich immer wieder im Weg stehen. In BC wars so, dass Rüstung im PvP relative leicht zu verdienen war, jedenfalls zu S3-Zeiten. Ergebnis: Man wurde im PvE von lauter FUll-S2-Offkriegern belästigt (jedenfalls in meiner gilde^^), die meinten, sie sind die imba-krieger, weil sie lila kram anhaben, der wie T5 aussieht 
In WOtLK hat sich das dank dem PvE-für-faule-Vollpfosten-Design umgekehrt und jeder farmte Marken und rannte in Archavons Kammer. PvP-Gear war schwerer zu erlangen, also rannten lauter T XXX-Leute aufm Schlachtfeld rum und nukten alles weg dank ihres enormen schadens.
Wenn BLizzard es nicht schafft, PvP und PvE sinnvoller und deutlicher voneinander abzugrenzen und das mit mehr als einem hilflosen Stat wie Abhärtung, dann wird dieses Problem immer exisiteren. Dann werden sich weiterhin PvE-Spieler (zurecht) aufregen, dass das PvE darunter leidet, dass es nach PvP-Gesichtspunkten gebalanced wird und PvP-Spieler werden monieren, dass sie von TXX-Spielern einfach umgesäbelt werden, weil deren SCHadensoutput größer ist und Burst>>Abhärtung.
Ich persönlich finde PvP ne nette Abwechslung, aber WOW wird NIE ein gutes PvP-Spiel sein, deswegen ist es albern und gefährlich, es darauf zu trimmen und so zu tun, als wäre e E-Sports-tauglich und dadurch das PvE in Sachen Balance an die Wand zu fahren. PvP ist ne Abwechslung, aber wenn aus PvE-Gründen hier das Balancing schief ist, dann jamemr ich nicht, sondern nehme das so hin. WEr wirklich ausbalanciertes PvP will, soll halt bitte CoD oder CS oder wat weiß ich spielen, aber bitteschön kein WoW..

Oh, ich bin schon wieder ein wenig abgedriftet.. Naja, zum Thema Ähnliche Rüstung im PvE:

Natürlich ist der erwähnte Item-Sprung wie in WotLK einfach nur grotesk und war ursprünglich ja von BLizz nichma gewollt (Aussage der Blauen: Ursprünglich sollte der LK 245 droppen...wie einem das verrutschen kann, versteh ich bis heut nicht, schließlich programmiert BLizz das SPiel und nicht das SPiel sich selbst und Blizz berichtet nur drüber...oO).
Wenn diese Forderung nach ähnlicher Rüstung aber einschließt, dass man ohne Mühen das gleiche bekommt wie jemand, der sich durch nen Raid gekämpft hat, dann wird das nur noch albern. Weil dann brauche ich jeden Raid genau EINmal sehen, wenn ich das Equip auch anders bekommen kann. Dann gehe ich einmal da durch, um es gesehen zu haben und das wars. In WOtLK konnte man, ohne jemals in der ICC gewesen zu sein, durch stumpfes Daily-hero und Weekly-Abfarmen mit etwas zeitaufwand genauso T10 haben wie jeder ICC-Raider. Das ist doch ein bisschen albern. Warum keine TOkens wie noch in T7 und T8? Zum Glück werden in Cata wenigstens wieder 2-3 der T11 Teile als TOken in RAIDS droppen. Ich frage mich sowieso:
WARUM in aller WElt muss jemand, der NIEMALS einen Raid von innen sieht, sich mit T10 ausrüsten? Damit die Daily-Quest noch schneller geht? Damit hero inis noch lächerlicher sind? Damit er sie solo machen kann? Warum? ich sehe keinen grund. Nur weil manche nicht ertragen, dass andere etwas haben, was sie selbst dank ihres Nicht-aufwands nciht haben? KOmmt jetzt wieder als Gegenargument "ey lol is nurn game"? Ich weiß es nicht...
Was spricht dagegen, sich durch die einzelnen Raid-Tiers zu kämpfen, bis man im höchsten ankommt?
Weil die Nachzügler dann benachteiligt werden? So ein Quatsch, ein paar Freunde und ich haben auf verschiedenen Servern gespielt. DAnn haben wir uns entschlossen, gemeinsam etwas aufzuziehen in BC und haben noch im Frühsommer 2008 chars hochgespielt und das Raiden in Kara angefangen. Und siehe da, wir sind da sehr schnell durchgekommen, haben ne Gilde verstärkt,sind mit denen durch T5 und dann teilweise noch durch T6 gegangen..Jajaja manche werden sagen, das war nach dem 30%-Boss-Nerf. Aber die vergessen, dass die Bosse zwar weniger Leben hatte, die Kämpfe aber dennoch für Tanks und Heiler genauso anspruchsvoll awaren, neimand hatte auf einmal mehr leben oder hat mehr geheilt. Es war möglich und wäre auch in WotLK möglich gewesen, sich durch Naxx und Uldu und PdK (igitt) durchzuschlachten um ICC zu gehen. Das ist der Sinn im PvE, das macht Spaß. Ich brauche keine 5 80er, die alle ICC-ready sind, in BC haben mir 2 Chars gereicht, mit denen ich raiden konnte, weil ich mit ihenn was zu tun hatte. Warum ich in WotLK 5 Chars hatte, die ICC25 gehen konnten? Pure Langeweile...mein Main war sehr schnell ausgerüstet und nur noch durch HM-runs zu verbessern, also kam der nächste dran und so weiter. Und das ganze nicht mal mit einem perversen Zeitaufwand. Das kann nciht der Sinn sein....

Also hoffe ich, dass es langwieriger wird, meinen Main in Cata auszurüsten. BITTE, fordert mich, BITTE bindet mich ein wenig an den PC, ich will nicht schon wieder 2 monate nach release dastehen und den 2., 3., 4., 5. Twink durch die Raids ziehen..


----------



## Butragueno (11. November 2010)

Myimmortal_ schrieb:


> Butragueno, ein Jammer, dass es so wenige Leute gibt, die so wie du denken.



Das ist aber nicht nur win WOW-typisches Problem, sondern schau Dich mal in der Gesellschaft um, ob Jünger 
oder Älter es heißt immer, *alles haben - wenig investieren*, ob es im Job ist, in einem Spiel oder im Privatleben. 
Statussymbole nennt man das. Jetzt werden sich wie die melden die sagen alles nicht so etc. blah blah. 

Wenn ich schon immer höre einer breiten Mase zugänglich machen, darunter leidet imme das Niveau, aber erhöht den Umsatz. Ferner scheint die Weisheit Erfolg durch Arbeit auch irgendwo im Nirwana verschwunden zu sein!


----------



## Dansh (11. November 2010)

die leute sind zu faul geworden.... och lichking och nuke och down.... wird ma wieder zeit für taktik und spielspaß.... Bei icc sitzt man mittlerweile mit nem fetten gähnen in der fresse rum und drückt doof eine oder 2 tasten und isst pizza oder so dabei.... die maus benutzt man nonima mehr.... wird ma wieder zeit für schwere bosse mit taktik, cc, etc.... sons penn ich ja mitten infight ein ey...


----------



## Wowneuling (11. November 2010)

Vermutlich wird es so laufen wie bei jedem AddOn bisher:

Schritt 1: Die neuen Instanzen sind schwer. So schwer das einige damit nicht klar kommen und wir kommen unmittelbar zu:

Schritt 2: Die Instanzen werden abgeschwächt. Es gibt  Beschwerden von Spielern, die mit der neuen Herausfordeurng aufgrund von mangelnder Fähigkeiten nicht klar kommen. Es werden unzählige "mi-mi-mi" Themen im Buffed Forum erstellt, wie man so eine derb schwere Instanz überhaupt jemals irgendwie schaffen solle. Außerdem fordert man als Zahler von 12,99&#8364; monatlich, gefälligst auch jede Instanz meistern zu können ohne sich all zu groß anstrengen zu müssen.  

Schritt 3: Die Instanzen werden weiter abgeschwächt, um den Zugang nun auch jeden Gelegenheitsspieler zu ermöglichen und jenen, die als Magier mit einem Stärkeumhang daherkommen.

Schritt 4 _(kurz vor dem nächsten AddOn)_: Die Instanzen werden so konzipiert, dass sie a) maximal 30min dauern, b) zur Not auch zu viert zu meistern sind und c) das Schwerste an der Instanz das Finden des Eingangs sein wird.


----------



## Lari (11. November 2010)

Dansh schrieb:


> die leute sind zu faul geworden.... och lichking och nuke och down.... wird ma wieder zeit für taktik und spielspaß.... Bei icc sitzt man mittlerweile mit nem fetten gähnen in der fresse rum und drückt doof eine oder 2 tasten und isst pizza oder so dabei.... die maus benutzt man nonima mehr.... wird ma wieder zeit für schwere bosse mit taktik, cc, etc.... sons penn ich ja mitten infight ein ey...



Mit 6/12 HMs im 10er würd ich das Maul jetzt nicht soooo weit aufreissen  Vor allem, wenn man keinen einzigen der schweren Bosse down hat 
Wozu ich übrigens auch den Lich King normal zähle, den du auch noch nicht down hast 

Edit: Oh, ich muss mich entschuldigen, 2 schwere Bosse sind ja mittlerweile dazugekommen. Ja da kann man, nachdem man sie einmal mit 30% Buff gelegt hat natürlich direkt mal loswettern, wie einfach doch alles ist


----------



## Krendel (11. November 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> @ Derulu, naja ich mache es auch in meiner knappen Freizeit. Wenn bei uns halt Content ist gut dann powern wir halt mal 1 Monat durch. ...
> 
> Viele von uns machen eher PvP weil der PvE Content nix zu bieten hat.


Ich musste schmunzeln


----------



## Dansh (11. November 2010)

@Lari

Ich hab nur so wenige down weil ich besseres zu tun hab als Jeden tag wie bekloppt alles zu legen... nur weil ich 10/12 hm statt 12/12 hm 25er down hab wills du mich jetzt krum anmachen... immerhin geht es mehr um skill als um eine statistik.... jeder depp kann sich mittlerweile ziehen lassen... außerdem farm ich mir eh zur zeit den drachen da kommts mir auf hc nich so außer sindra halt die mir felt xDD


----------



## FerhatSY (11. November 2010)

Dansh schrieb:


> @Lari
> 
> Ich hab nur so wenige down weil ich besseres zu tun hab als Jeden tag wie bekloppt alles zu legen... nur weil ich 10/12 hm statt 12/12 hm 25er down hab wills du mich jetzt krum anmachen... immerhin geht es mehr um skill als um eine statistik.... jeder depp kann sich mittlerweile ziehen lassen... außerdem farm ich mir eh zur zeit den drachen da kommts mir auf hc nich so außer sindra halt die mir felt xDD



Wieso sagst du dann, dass du schwerere Bosse willst mit schwierigeren Taktiken?
Lichking im 10er HM ist schon sehr schwierig!
Ich schließe mich Laris Meinung an.

Und zum TE:
Definitiv wird es schwieriger! 

Greetz Asha


----------



## Lari (11. November 2010)

Dansh schrieb:


> @Lari
> 
> Ich hab nur so wenige down weil ich besseres zu tun hab als Jeden tag wie bekloppt alles zu legen... nur weil ich 10/12 hm statt 12/12 hm 25er down hab wills du mich jetzt krum anmachen... immerhin geht es mehr um skill als um eine statistik....



Aber einen auf dicke Hose machen, wie einfach doch alles ist.
Die schweren Bosse erst mit 30% umgeboxt, wo wirklich jeder mit ein bisschen Verstand es schaffen sollte. Und jeden Tag wie bekloppt alles legen? ICC gibt es fast ein Jahr, 11/12 HMs macht man als gute Truppe in 3 Stunden und weniger dank 30% Buff.

Und was für ein "Skill" bitte? Man kann nur anhand deines Raidprogresses erkennen, was du schon gelegt hast, und vor allem auch wann du das getan hast. Einzig Anub'Arak hast du gelegt, als der Content aktuell war. Im Normal-Mode. Und das war garantiert keine Leistung.

Du haust hier ziemlich ordentlich auf den Tisch, dafür dass du gerade mal dem Mittelmaß entsprichst.


----------



## Soldus (11. November 2010)

Wenn ich jetzt so an das stundenlange Wipen in Bota denke....das einzig gute daran war, dass das Rezept für den Krachbummroboter gedroppt hat, der Rest war einfach nur nervig. Aber jetzt glaube ich ,würde ich liebend gern wieder in Bota rumwipen, das ist immer noch besser als in 15Minuten ohne Aufregung durch Burg Utgarde zu sausen.
Damals war es auch noch Wahnsinn mit Questeq in die Hcs zu gehen, und später war es auch noch sauschwer. Während der wunderbaren Zeit von 4 Stunden in Bota (zum Schluss haben wir beim Endboss aufgegeben) war ich schon zum Teil T4 equipped.
Ich glaube ein wenig davon könnte nicht schaden, es liegt jetzt ja auch nicht wirklich an den Mobs, sondern an den Spielern, die nicht schnell genug schalten um sich zu bewegen. Genau die sind es auch die bei Onyxia oder in PdK am Feuer sterben. Ich hab das auch schon in vielen Raids erklären müssen: Die 5 goldenen Regeln bei Mobs mit besonderen Fähigkeiten: 1. Normalerweise muss man immer aus dem Zeug raus was leuchtet, brennt oder blubbert. 2. Zauber, für die ein Boss, ein Mob lange zum casten braucht, machen heftig dmg. 3. Immer den Debuff anschauen den man eventuell bekommt und entsprechend reagieren. 4. Der Name des casts des Bosses, Mobs sagt schon aus ob er negativ oder positiv ist. 5. Lesen und hören was der Boss, Mob sagt oder schreit, das hilft enorm!
Wenn man diese 5 Regeln intus hat, wird das questen, raiden, inis gehen sofort leichter.


----------



## Dansh (12. November 2010)

hah also sind alle menschen die keine suchtis sind und icc hm nich clear haben noobs und möchtegern... alter erst denken dann schreiben... ich habe noch ein job ein rl und alles was dazu gehört... tut mir leid dass ich kein arbeitloser, schulabbrecher, schulschwänzer tc bin und mein leben sich nur um wow, penismeter und etc dreht... 

Ach Lari... von dir seh ich mal so gar nix im momment... großes mundwerk haben auch viele andere menschen... nur weil ich so nett war mir mein char als signatur zu machen... dafür dass ich relativ selten zocke ist mein progress schon relativ weit... ich habe halt spaß am spiel... du bist bestimmt die sorte von spieler die den raidlead bei onyxia-wipe-animation machen--> Lächerliche menschen... 
du has noch nie mit mr gespielt und denkst du könntest dir n urteil über mich erlauben... lächerlich...


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. November 2010)

Dansh schrieb:


> hah also sind alle menschen die keine suchtis sind und icc hm nich clear haben noobs und möchtegern... alter erst denken dann schreiben... ich habe noch ein job ein rl und alles was dazu gehört... tut mir leid dass ich kein arbeitloser, schulabbrecher, schulschwänzer tc bin und mein leben sich nur um wow, penismeter und etc dreht...



Ich hab im 10er und 25er hero 11/12. Und ich spiele 3h am Tag. Da bleibt eigentlich noch genug Zeit für anderes.


----------



## Lari (12. November 2010)

Dansh schrieb:


> hah also sind alle menschen die keine suchtis sind und icc hm nich clear haben noobs und möchtegern... alter erst denken dann schreiben... ich habe noch ein job ein rl und alles was dazu gehört... tut mir leid dass ich kein arbeitloser, schulabbrecher, schulschwänzer tc bin und mein leben sich nur um wow, penismeter und etc dreht...


Also wir spielen 2 x 3 Stunden in der Woche abends. Das sollte man auch als Berufstätiger mit Real-Life im Griff haben.



> Ach Lari... von dir seh ich mal so gar nix im momment... großes mundwerk haben auch viele andere menschen... nur weil ich so nett war mir mein char als signatur zu machen... dafür dass ich relativ selten zocke ist mein progress schon relativ weit... ich habe halt spaß am spiel... du bist bestimmt die sorte von spieler die den raidlead bei onyxia-wipe-animation machen--> Lächerliche menschen...
> du has noch nie mit mr gespielt und denkst du könntest dir n urteil über mich erlauben... lächerlich...


Du bist es gewesen, der den Content als so lächerlich einfach hingestellt hat, ohne wirklich irgendwas im WotLK Addon gerissen zu haben. Du willst schwereren Content? Um dann überhaupt nichts mehr zu schaffen und deine Raidzeit vollständig mit wipen zu verbringen?

Ich kann den Schwierigkeitsgrad des gesamten Contents in WotLK zumindest einschätzen, da ich alle Bosse gesehen und gelegt habe, als sie aktuell waren, lediglich Algalon fehlt mir. Trotz Real Life und Arbeit. Momentan wipen wir in Lich King Hero Phase 2. DAS ist schwer, kein Anub'Arak im 25er non-Hero. Das ist ein Spaziergang dagegen. Also warum willst du schwereren Content? Du hast ja nichtmal den WotLK-Content geschafft.


----------



## bullybaer (12. November 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> Naja, was heißt schon "wie alle denken". Es wird auf jeden Fall schwerer. Die normalen Inis wurden schonwieder etwas generft (weil sie am Anfang einfach noch zu übertrieben waren). Sie sind jetzt halt machbar, einfach durchrennen und umbomben ist aber trotzdem nicht (allein schon weil AoE Aggroaufbau jetzt schwerer wird). Wirklich knackig sind derzeit wohl die Heros. Diese sind ab Itemlevel 233 ausgeschrieben, das heißt man sollte durchgehend Nonhero equippt sein bevor man sich reinwagt und diese Aussage stimmt auch. Sicherlich wird auch da noch gedrosselt, aber trotzdem lässt sich ein Trend erkennen. Der geht meiner Meinung nach deutlich Richtung Bc und das ist verdammt gut so.



Wenn das so stimmt wie du es schreibst freu ich mich schon auf Cataclysm! Dann hat endlich hat diese stupide Durchgerushe ein Ende. Aber wieso Item-Lvl 233. Die meisten haben doch auf 80 schon einen Item-lvl stand von 264? Oder gibts ab lvl 81 auch schon Heros?


----------



## dreifragezeichen (12. November 2010)

meine vermutung ist folgendes... am anfang ist alles schwer

situation 1

es wird wieder mal gejammert das ist alles sooooo schwer, dann entscheidet sich blizz, wir nerfen mal. bestes bsp feste draktharon (am anfang) der boss mit den elementar wo immer so viel giftpfützen rum lag, da konnte man nur instant cast benutzen, weil es SCHÖN viele pfützen gab... da kam nen hotfix und schon wurde er wieder leicht 

situation 2

jeder (ok fast jeder) hat dann sehr gutes eq, dann gibt es das motto, wir ziehen die mobs zusammen und aoen die weg, was ich nicht hoffe (erinnert mich stark an ulduar anfangszeiten, da wurde auch ein bissl cc ausgeübt und jetzt?)

es werden einige ihre fähigkeiten ausm z-buch wieder rausholen(ausser die pvpler, die habens denke mal das drin) wie zb stunn, sheep, sleep etc

da will ich mich nicht aussen vor nehmen, situation pdk10 hc(ele-schamie), da sagte die RLin zu mir ich sollte das aktuelle target schön reinigen. ich so öhm ich muss das erstmal rausholen, hab nur sachen in der leiste die dmg machen 

so das wars xd


----------



## Dansh (12. November 2010)

oh man diese disskusion ist sinnlos... da darf man sich nich ma freuen dass es wieder schwerer wird ohne das irgendwelche idioten daher kommen und einen flamen weil se meinen sie seien was besseres wegen ihrem gesehen content.... ich lach mich über solche leute kapput, weil es einfach armselig ist andere leute wegen spielspaß zu flamen... aber was soll man schon machen... einmal idiot immer idiot...

Ich freu mich auf cata weil der Content den ICH schon gelegt habe mir zu langweilig ist... 
Zu classic wars alles besser da gabs keine idioten wie -ich weill keine namen nennen-... hoffentlich kommen diese zeiten mit cata wieder

An alle die spaß am spiel haben wünsche ich weiterhin viel spaß... an den rest, nunja ihr wisst es warscheinlich selber

/closed for me


----------



## Lari (12. November 2010)

Dansh schrieb:


> oh man diese disskusion ist sinnlos...



Damit hast du sowas von Recht 



> da darf man sich nich ma freuen dass es wieder schwerer wird ohne das irgendwelche idioten daher kommen und einen flamen weil se meinen sie seien was besseres wegen ihrem gesehen content....



Natürlich darf man sich freuen, hab ich nichts gegen.
Was du allerdings machst hat nichts mit freuen zu tun. Du stellst Content, den du nicht geschafft und nicht gesehen hast als lächerlich einfach dar.

Wenn der LK Kampf soooo einfach ist, wie du selbst sagst, und du ihn bisher nicht geschafft hast... da bleibt nur eine Schlussfolgerung übrig 

Gruß
der Idiot


----------



## Rasgaar (12. November 2010)

Ich spiel grad Beta und ich find den Schwierigkeitsgrad echt toll!
Da kommts schon mal vor, dass man - mit Premade Chars und Highendequipt wohlgemerkt - in einer HC bei der ersten (!) Mobgruppe mal einfach ein paar mal wiped.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. November 2010)

Dansh schrieb:


> oh man diese disskusion ist sinnlos... da darf man sich nich ma freuen dass es wieder schwerer wird ohne das irgendwelche idioten daher kommen und einen flamen weil se meinen sie seien was besseres wegen ihrem gesehen content.... ich lach mich über solche leute kapput, weil es einfach armselig ist andere leute wegen spielspaß zu flamen... aber was soll man schon machen... einmal idiot immer idiot...
> 
> Ich freu mich auf cata weil der Content den ICH schon gelegt habe mir zu langweilig ist...
> Zu classic wars alles besser da gabs keine idioten wie -ich weill keine namen nennen-... hoffentlich kommen diese zeiten mit cata wieder
> ...



Bist du so eine Art Stand-Up-Comedian?


----------



## jojooboy (16. November 2010)

also wenn die Bosse in den 5er Inis genau so werden wie die derzeitiegen Eventbosse bin ich zufrieden - vllt noch etwas schwerer (das ist meine meinung)

aber im großen und ganzen wird cata nicht schwerer sondern nach meiner sicht etwas leichter - siehe skillbäume, Zauber usw 

Naja


----------



## Mofeist (16. November 2010)

jojooboy schrieb:


> also wenn die Bosse in den 5er Inis genau so werden wie die derzeitiegen Eventbosse bin ich zufrieden - vllt noch etwas schwerer (das ist meine meinung)
> 
> aber im großen und ganzen wird cata nicht schwerer sondern nach meiner sicht etwas leichter - siehe skillbäume, Zauber usw
> 
> Naja



Also ich find die eventbosse ja nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll. da sollten schon noch n paar effekte mehr kommen.


----------

